# Our Gardens 2021



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Starting a fresh thread for this year 

My first task will be buying some compost so I can start planting the vast selection of free seeds in my possession.

I have far too many, so if anyone is interested in being sent a few packets, just pm me. I’m happy to post them on.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Garden advise for 2021.
Do not buy Kitchen Garden magazine because you will have so many free seeds that you will end up planting too much and giving lots away because it all grew.
I also need to buy compost and manure and get my veg beds ready.
Lots of plants to get planted so its going to be a good year.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello *waves* 
Thanks for starting a new thread @Lurcherlad and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's gardens through the year.

The garden centres are shut here due to Welsh government lockdown policy but there are places to get things  so I've bought a few bags of compost in case garden centres remain closed and there is a rush in March, ever the prepper :Bag

Have planted up some pots with daffs and other bulbs I found on my way into the supermarkets. Not sure what will happen but can see some trying to push through already.

It's been dreadful weather here, incredibly wet for what seems like months. Had a few days of dry last week so did some tidying up of my beds.

Have decided that I'm going to make them slightly bigger so its easier for me to mow and plant some annuals.

I'm debating whether or not to cut the top off my conifers, got four big ones and don't want them getting any bigger. Really I want them gone but they do give us some privacy so topping them could be a compromise.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just be aware @westie~ma that if you cut the tops off conifers they sometimes get fatter. That happened with my neighbour's and she ended up taking it out completely because it got so wide. If you've kept them well trimmed you might get away with it though.

I picked up a small bag of seed compost in Wilko yesterday when I stocked up on bird food, so I can get started on seed sowing now 

Roll on Spring!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Lurcherlad Thanks for the heads up.

I don't want them getting any bigger, any suggestions?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you’ve kept them well trimmed and compact so far, then with continued copious trimming (without cutting into dead wood) you should be able to keep them contained.

Nothing to lose from trying ... you can take them out if it doesn’t work but that’s not cheap so if you can avoid it, all the better and you won’t lose the screening.

I have a slow growing one which won’t grow too tall (now about 12 foot) that I’m considering tackling at the bottom to take out the scruffy stuff and expose and streamline the lower branches, allowing more light into the flower bed around it and opening the area up.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have bought my sick friend a window propagator, he's a very keen gardener, but can no longer do much. Hopefully, he'll grow and prick out seedlings and I'll be eating veg that he grew.
Just hoping he makes the spring, his favourite season. Hope he sees the first frog in the pond we dug, and the annuals I mixed into the wildflower lawn 

It really needs to be an early spring this year


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> If you've kept them well trimmed and compact so far, then with continued copious trimming (without cutting into dead wood) you should be able to keep them contained.
> 
> Nothing to lose from trying ... you can take them out if it doesn't work but that's not cheap so if you can avoid it, all the better and you won't lose the screening.
> 
> I have a slow growing one which won't grow too tall (now about 12 foot) that I'm considering tackling at the bottom to take out the scruffy stuff and expose and streamline the lower branches, allowing more light into the flower bed around it and opening the area up.


Thanks xx
We moved here end of 2019 so haven't really touched them. They are tall, at least 12 feet if not more. Three are in the left border, was thinking of doing the same as you taking the lower stuff away for more light and then tidy up the top.

The biggest one is also the widest and I have trimmed back the side by my path as I couldn't get past without it rubbing against me and getting all wet.

Dh bought hedge trimmers last year so I could have a go with them to tidy the tops. A battery one so not too heavy. Is that what you use on yours?



rona said:


> Have bought my sick friend a window propagator, he's a very keen gardener, but can no longer do much. Hopefully, he'll grow and prick out seedlings and I'll be eating veg that he grew.
> Just hoping he makes the spring, his favourite season. Hope he sees the first frog in the pond we dug, and the annuals I mixed into the wildflower lawn
> 
> It really needs to be an early spring this year


That's very thoughtful of you @rona


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Where mine is (in the corner of a boarder out of the way) and the type it is it hasn’t need trimming at all, thankfully.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Where mine is (in the corner of a boarder out of the way) and the type it is it hasn't need trimming at all, thankfully.


Lucky you 

Have you got around to doing your seeds yet? I have sweet peas to sow but its been so wet here that I've not been able to use my potting shed.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone here have a poly tunnel instead of a greenhouse and are they any good.
Looking for ideas as I don't want the house taken up with seed trays.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

When we moved here into Cosy Corner there were quite a few conifers in the garden, both tall and quite deep and extending about 80 feet.
It took a couple of years to get rid of them all with plenty of trips to the dump and it made my garden much bigger and brighter.
Really cannot stand them as they also dry out the earth and smell awful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Have you got around to doing your seeds yet? I have sweet peas to sow but its been so wet here that I've not been able to use my potting shed.


Not yet. Warming the compost up a little in the conservatory and might get sowing some things next week.

I will set them up on a plastic sheet on the long sideboard in there.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My new garden is quite barren, plant wise, so will be looking to get some shrubs that do well in an East,/North facing border, if anyone has any suggestions 

I also have some sort of climbing plant over my oil tank whichi will get pics of. It has some sort of fruit on it and I don't know if I should cut out back hard for new growth in the spring


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would hold off pruning the climber until you know what it is as some flower on last year’s growth so you might just expose the oil tank.

I have Rhododendron, euonymus, pyracantha, chamonoles, skimmia and pieris as shrubs who all do well north and east facing and are evergreen and mostly flowering, some with berries. 

There are a wide variety of conifers that are attractive, but ensure they are slow growing, compact or dwarf.

Heucheras, Bergenia, lots of bulbs will grow well there too and some climbers as well as roses. Pansies and violas give colour.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

The climber looks pretty dead at the top! Pics below and of the East facing border. Lovely Holly tree which I hope won't get to big.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

That looks like a passion flower to me. They can be very rampant when happy. I am not sure about pruning because I have never had one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Defo Passion flower. I wouldn't prune just now but wait and see .... it could be covered in new shoots very soon and be a good covering for the oil tank.

This from rhs website:










Or you could bite the bullet, forego the full cover this year and hope it grows back fast


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I miss daffodils and narcissi - but since the arrival of Oscar, we can''t have them, so I've taken them all out (he is a terrible nibbler of plants!). I don't know what we will do this year in the garden, I'm waiting to see what decides to be okay after all the storms we've had. Our clematis over the cherry tree is looking sad (well, both are). They take the brunt of the Southerly winds now that the leylandii are no longer there, I'll be sad if they have to go. The palms we transplanted from planters at the front of the house into the back garden seem to be doing okay and I'm hoping the hoherias that we planted last year to replace the leylandii do well this year (they are growing quite happily so far but I can't wait to see if they flower). I am also hoping that the callistemon do better this year than last year, they were rather poor. 

The only flowers I currently have are violas planted in pots - only one post has done well, the rest have barely done anything. No idea why. Really I'd like to plant some little spring flowers in them (like narcissi, dwarf tulips etc.) but don't think I can run the risk. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone's gardens as the year goes by


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Violas and pansies will be checked by extreme cold or wind, so maybe one has slightly more shelter than the other?

It could be one has better drainage so the roots aren’t sitting in cold water?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not sure LL, they are all in pots, new compost, no idea. The one that is doing well is the other side of a doorstep to an identical pot which isn't. Never mind, perhaps they will cheer up when it warms a little


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Looking forward to this garden year here!
Getting new dahlias for the flowerbed, too many I want for not enough space though!
Ordering my veg seeds this weekend, just a few extras I need like leeks.
And I noticed yesterday my tulip lasagna pots are starting to poke through


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not sure LL, they are all in pots, new compost, no idea. The one that is doing well is the other side of a doorstep to an identical pot which isn't. Never mind, perhaps they will cheer up when it warms a little


I have a window box each side of my north facing porch. One side always does better than the other ... the side nearest the side of the house, which probably gets more light.

If there are any deadheads, remove them which might stimulate them into growth.

It's so cold at the moment, they're probably dormant.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My Tibouchina Urvilleana (finally identified it) looks like it has been a casualty to heavy frost, despite being tucked in a sheltered corner under the old parasol 

From this at the end of summer (the best it's been) ...










To this .... 










I'm not very hopeful.

Still, a few shoots spotted coming through ...



















The ancient Clematis and Honeysuckle I hacked right back in the summer 









The self seeded Clematis I managed to get rooted into a split pot tied round the base and filled with compost, before I severed it from the crack in the pavement, has a couple of shoots.









A crazy Alstromeria sending out a little flower in January!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well I have taken a leap into the unknown and bought a small Poly Tunnel, a bit like the small growing frames and quite cheap but thought I would give it a go.

Going to put it on a wooden fence post subframe with wooden pegs into the ground, then secure the frame to the base with copper pipe clips and the cover to the wooden base with batons.
That should stop it blowing away I hope.
If it lasts 2 to 3 years I shall be pleased but I do not want to go to the expense of a green house, this will only cost me about £120 total and hopefully should pay fot itself in time.










Plenty of different makes on the market but it was in the local garden centre.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

In Wales the garden centres are closed.

The shop I was getting compost from has now stopped selling it as its deemed non essential, anything garden not just compost.

I don't make a special journey to get it, the shop is next to one I go to for food.

My choices now are to pay inflated prices online and get it delivered, make a special journey to B&Q or the Range assuming they are still allowed to sell it but not sure, or wait until things open up and risk not getting any in the stampede.

I think I'm so frustrated because the garden kept me going last few lockdowns. Its rough this time, weather has been dire, flooding in parts of the village due to so much rain and while I love my house having to be in it 24/7 is driving me up the wall.

The one thing that's keeping me going is knowing I can crack on with the garden when the weather improves but that has now been taken away if I miss out on compost. Just fed up of it all now.

Sorry to moan and know others have bigger worries and concerns to deal with. Venting here really.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If it will give you pleasure and something to look forward to, I’d say take the hit and get enough delivered to see you through or B&Q click and collect for next time you’re out in the car


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> In Wales the garden centres are closed.
> 
> The shop I was getting compost from has now stopped selling it as its deemed non essential, anything garden not just compost.
> 
> ...


Have you a local Wickes. Ours sells compost, plenty in stock at the moment.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> Have you a local Wickes. Ours sells compost, plenty in stock at the moment.


My nearest Wickes is about 30 mins away by car, if I get stopped could I be fined as its not considered essential journey.

Checked with The Range and I'm allowed to buy instore as it can't be reserved online like their other items ??? Very strange but there you go. I'll call in there with dd who will help me steer the trolley ... I want a few bags so it'll be heavy.

We have one of those close by and its next to the other food shop I go to.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

In Wilko yesterday to buy bird food and couldn't resist ....









Hardy Geranium









3 Lupins









Clematis Montana and 2 Abutilon (1 for a friend).

Still yet to start seed sowing .... maybe tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I love lupins, they remind me of being in Iceland in the summer, hundreds of them in the very long days, all madly flowering...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oooh I love Lupins too ( also the name of my mums old dog )


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Roses are coming back alive which is good.

Just pruned them so hoping they will now develop so nice shapes this year


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well, I have just completed building up the "Walk-in Grow Arc" that I said about earlier.
Total cost is in the region of £140 which is far cheaper than a green house.

OK, it's not big but it is adequate for my needs and fully secured to the ground using a fence post subframe and metal pegs, outside batons and plenty of hope.
Due to the garden sloping away from the house there is a double height row of bricks on the far side and a single row at the front side to make it level and then I infilled inside to floor level with landscape bark which will also absorb warmth and moisture.









So now to start some seedlings off ready for this season.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks good - very like my one which, I’m ashamed to say is just full of gardening clutter and detritus 

I have just spent an hour doing some tidying of pots and plants and flattening out the 7 molehills that have appeared in the flowerbeds in the last 10 days. No new ones for several days so hopefully Moley has moved on.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My pots of daffs are really cheering me up this week


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful daffodils Charity


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Got back from a sunny walk and went straight out to the garden.

Did some pruning, painted and put up 3 wooden trellises, put up 2 new metal ones and repotted a couple of clematis.

Felt good to have my hands in the dirt.

Now resting my back


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Will try to track down a piece or 2 of turf today to repair the grass (I can’t call it a lawn ).

The barley in the bird food that the fussy birds left behind, sprouted, grew and died eventually has left a large bare, gritty looking patch 

Now I’m mixing my own bird food without viable seeds, it’s time to move the feeders and neaten that patch up (plus a couple of other spots where Jack skids round the flowerbed ).

Although, now I’m thinking of possibly just raking and puddling the area (about 1m so maybe enlarging slightly) and chucking down a wild flower mix and see what happens. It’s next to where a patch of clover and a few buttercups appear which I leave uncut and the bees love. Room to walk round to go up the garden too. Hmm sounds like a good plan! 

Grass needs a good raking over and first cut whilst it’s dry too.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Got the dead annuals removed from the front bed and the front bed is now ready for the perennials to be planted, geums, cornflowers, echinacea, rubeckia, front lawn cut, aubretia ready to plant in trough, periwinkle dug up and put in pot, haven't decided what to plant in place of the periwinkle yet, hawthorn tree that was planted last year is starting to shoot, so glad as I wasn't sure the tree would survive.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really upset this week. I have had some erigeron plants for several years which are one of the prides of our garden, they bloom stunningly from Spring right through to late Autumn and even continue with some flowers through winter. 









However, this is them this week. I think the very cold week we had just a couple of weeks ago when temperatures dropped to -8 just proved too much for them. I don't think there is much hope for them sadly.:Arghh


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh no @Charity  might it be worth cutting back and seeing what happens rather than just digging them up? I have no idea what I'm talking about though!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend really good secateurs? Even when I've paid what I thought was a decent amount for some they have not been great.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> I'm really upset this week. I have had some erigeron plants for several years which are one of the prides of our garden, they bloom stunningly from Spring right through to late Autumn and even continue with some flowers through winter.
> View attachment 463432
> 
> 
> ...


I'd leave them like that until frosts have stopped and then trim it right back, water and feed and hope for the best.

Mine look similar at the moment.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Oh no @Charity  might it be worth cutting back and seeing what happens rather than just digging them up? I have no idea what I'm talking about though!





Lurcherlad said:


> I'd leave them like that until frosts have stopped and then trim it right back, water and feed and hope for the best.
> 
> Mine look similar at the moment.


Yes, that's what I was thinking I'd do though may not get flowers this year as they would be starting to bud soon normally. I can see a bit of greenery in the middle so won't give up hope.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

First time writing in this section of PF and would like some advice. I was struggling a few years ago with our front garden, it was getting too much like hard work with my borders full of huge shrubs and a small lawn that, because I live in a terrace ,I had to bring the lawn mower through the house to cut it. I decided to have slate gravel over it and keep a few of the shrubs that I could manage.I kept 3 shrubs, a camellia, a shrub I've forgotten the name of and a hydrangea. I've just been out and pruned the Hydrangea then noticed a tree starting to grow next to it through the shale. I don't know what it is but worried it might be an oak. Just wondering if anyone knows how I can kill it. I read online salt works has anyone tried this method? Or can anyone recommend a good weed killer? I don't think I can manage to dig it out the roots seem deep down. My husband isn't interested in gardening at all.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no Charity, I hope your plant grows back.



GingerNinja Gardena is what I'm using at the moment and they seem strong secateurs, wilkinson have also been good secateurs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

margy said:


> First time writing in this section of PF and would like some advice. I was struggling a few years ago with our front garden, it was getting too much like hard work with my borders full of huge shrubs and a small lawn that, because I live in a terrace ,I had to bring the lawn mower through the house to cut it. I decided to have slate gravel over it and keep a few of the shrubs that I could manage.I kept 3 shrubs, a camellia, a shrub I've forgotten the name of and a hydrangea. I've just been out and pruned the Hydrangea then noticed a tree starting to grow next to it through the shale. I don't know what it is but worried it might be an oak. Just wondering if anyone knows how I can kill it. I read online salt works has anyone tried this method? Or can anyone recommend a good weed killer? I don't think I can manage to dig it out the roots seem deep down. My husband isn't interested in gardening at all.


Can you post a photo of it


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Charity said:


> Can you post a photo of it


Yes I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> I'm really upset this week. I have had some erigeron plants for several years which are one of the prides of our garden, they bloom stunningly from Spring right through to late Autumn and even continue with some flowers through winter.
> View attachment 463432
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's such a shame you could cut them back and see if they come back, they may shoot again from the roots.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Charity said:


> Can you post a photo of it


Here it is. Now on closer inspection it's not an oak tree but don't know what it is. I've chopped it right down and put some domestos on it in the hope of killing it. I'll try salt if that doesn't work.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Ha forgot to upload it!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like it could be a camelia to me, not sure.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The leaves next to it are from the camelia growing just along from there, I cut it back a bit as it was getting tall. This didn't have any leaves just long twig like branches. We get birds dropping all kinds of seeds in our front garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A photo before you chopped the top off would have been more useful tbh


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> A photo before you chopped the top off would have been more useful tbh


True


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> I'm really upset this week. I have had some erigeron plants for several years which are one of the prides of our garden, they bloom stunningly from Spring right through to late Autumn and even continue with some flowers through winter.
> View attachment 463432
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame, very pretty flowers. Hopefully it'll rebound for you, keeping fingers crossed.

@margy Good luck with that. I got an oak seedling last year, just dug it up but it was much smaller than your culprit. Sycamores are my little invaders that I have to watch for.

@Charity lovely daffs

Here, my daffs I potted up are up and starting. The section I had brambles in last year and finally cleared in the summer is now sprouting. No idea what though.










Its not very tidy but far enough away from the house to not bother me. Crocus have come up in the lawn again, which I like, so will wait and see what shows itself.

eta, I plonked the skimmia there last year, found it on the dead and dying shelf. This is next to my big bay tree quite a shady spot.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

GingerNinja said:


> Can anyone recommend really good secateurs? Even when I've paid what I thought was a decent amount for some they have not been great.


I've invested in some Felcos. Very pricey and I did think twice about spending that much money but figured if I was going to be using something regularly then it needed to be good.

This my first garden that has needed me to do pruning, in our last house I only really did pots with annuals. Here its a different story completely.

The Felcos have been brilliant, got the sharpening thingie too which I use on my other pruning stuff. Double triple check myself when I put them down, a bit paranoid that I'll lose them. They have their own space in a drawer in the utility room :Bag


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love it when you see things coming up but don't know what they are and you get a nice surprise.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> I love it when you see things coming up but don't know what they are and you get a nice surprise.


Yes, quite looking forward to it. This time last year that area was full of brambles up to my knees and waist  Cleared a different area of overgrown privets, dumped them on the brambles, thinking that I'd be able to take the branches to the tip in our trailer but they weren't allowing trailers so had to wait. Its been clear all winter and was hoping to make a start prepping it but Drakeford has closed garden centres here in Wales. So now we wait and see


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that my new growing frame will not be destroyed by this high wind. It has survived a severe buffeting overnight and this wind will go on for another couple of days.
Lots of seedlings sown inside so if it turns into a parachute there will be a big mess.

Pleased I thought about it and mounted it on a wooden subframe of fence posts and secured them into the ground.

Saying that, at least the sun is now shining.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, first time at the garden centre in a long long time! Actually it wasn't that well stocked but I got two senetti magenta daisies and also a couple of lavenders for two bigger pots that I have. Then I went for my second Covid jab (what a lucky girl!) and on the way home popped into The Range (I never go there) to try to get a thing they sell (which they didn't have) but they did have a little garden centre - I didn't realise. Anyway, I got a Photinia and a callistemon (we have two big callistemons already) for a space we are going to create when we remove some random paving slabs this weekend, both at a very good price. So hopefully they will be okay - I'm also waiting to see how the hoherias that we bought last year will do this year. Have had to buy more things as the space since the leylandii were removed has felt too spacey - I think you have to go slowly and see how it evolves though. 

So this is all going to be fun to do (once the wind calms down!).


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

First blooms on my Camellia


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Garden centres are allowed to open!!!!!!! 
*does a dance around the room*


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Ours has always been open here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Us too. Essential apparently 

Happy for you @westie~ma rein yourself in though


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

In Wales (where I am) they've been shut, including other shops like B&M and home bargains that sell non essentials, not been able to get compost or seed trays, I was wanting to resize some beds and I have seeds waiting . Was worried that Drakeford wouldn't open them until late April.

After many months of not being allowed out of the house unless its essential/exercise next week I am having my hair cut and playing tennis (on a real tennis court) with dd lol


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Having had a little tidy up of the flowerbed under the front window, a local cat is now making use of the bare soil as a toilet 

This has forced me to buy 6 lovely tall primula and a couple of trays pansies to cover the ground


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh then you must be delighted @westie~ma  How exciting!

@Lurcherlad those plants clearly needed to be rescued.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Having had a little tidy up of the flowerbed under the front window, a local cat is now making use of the bare soil as a toilet
> 
> This has forced me to buy 6 lovely tall primula and a couple of trays pansies to cover the ground


That is essential shopping  I do like cats but that is very annoying behaviour. Ndn's cat comes through our garden but he hasn't left presents.

My Dh reckons I've pruned too much, he thinks I should buy more plants to fill the gaps I've created because it doesn't look good. Now I have a dilemma, do I be honest and say the plants will come back or agree and do as he suggests 

Did cut back quite a few of the hydrangeas as they were very overgrown and not in a good shape, realise I won't get blooms this year but they needed tidying up. I did keep the blooms I cut off they've lived in my lounge all winter and a few dotted around the house, dried beautifully.

I've got a list of what I'd like to buy 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh then you must be delighted @westie~ma  How exciting!
> 
> @Lurcherlad those plants clearly needed to be rescued.


My hair is in desperate need of a cut, last September was my last, due to rising numbers and little lockdown and now this lockdown plus not allowed to go over 5 miles distance I'm really looking forward to finally getting it cut.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@westie~ma I'd definitely take his advice and buy more plants


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Love this little bit of my garden, it's the first bit of colour when everything else is green but it reminds me there is so much more to come. I always go and poke my nose in to the hyacinths too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love the scent of hyacinths @MissKittyKat - just delicious.

@westie~ma it's two years this month since my hair was cut. I'm more in need of a massage...! Especially after all the gardening today, flipping heck, I'm just not built for such a lot of heavy lifting and digging...! I'm happy with the results though and my new plants are hopefully going to enjoy their new home 

However, I'm sad as our cherry tree that has a clematis growing over it is definitely not happy. It's usually becoming leafy by now - but it's slower this year. I do wonder if it's because it used to have shelter from the leylandii but they ere removed in Spring last year, so perhaps it's just too much for it? I hope not - I love that tree. The great tits were investigating the bird box on the tree today too, so fingers crossed.

Oh and my Pieris is flowering so beautifully, it's really early though I think. It's never flowered like this before, it's lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

More weight training today by virtue of taking all the bags of soil to the tip. Phew!

Oscar decided that yesterday's lovely new top soil was too tempting to be ignored..!

Here's my lovely pieris. It's just going over now - but the deep pink is just fab.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous sunny day today.

Spent a couple of hours pottering in the garden.

Planting a few plants and doing some tidying and fence repairs.

At the “making a mess” stage


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I want to get out in the garden but I’m freeeeeezing! I can’t face it, isn’t that awful? My hypericum do need a good prune though, to try to save them. So I’ll endeavour to do that later...I’ve been putting it if but it says mid March is a good time.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I want to get out in the garden but I'm freeeeeezing! I can't face it, isn't that awful? My hypericum do need a good prune though, to try to save them. So I'll endeavour to do that later...I've been putting it if but it says mid March is a good time.


I thought you had Hypericum Androsaemum. I think with that variety, it is a question of hoping to save yourself! I cut mine down but they still sprout from the base. I find them impossible to kill once the roots are down far enough that they can't be dug up completely. If you allowed them to seed as Beth Chatto recommended 'for the colour of the berries,' you will soon have them growing everywhere even in paving.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't know what they are @QOTN - they definitely had/have rust, so I googled what to do with the pruning (I'm really not a very good gardener) and I've done it. Hopefully they will be happy.

I've weeded under the cherry tree, removed all the lilies which try to pop up each year (so lovely but obviously a no go), tidied up the cat mint (someone was straight in there), picked up about a hundred berberis twigs which had been shed from next door (so vicious for our little boy's paws).

Our bit of returfing is growing well, so that's good. There is so much to be done but I can't wait until the summer comes and I can sit out there. Bliss!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know what they are @QOTN - they definitely had/have rust, so I googled what to do with the pruning (I'm really not a very good gardener) and I've done it. Hopefully they will be happy.
> 
> I've weeded under the cherry tree, removed all the lilies which try to pop up each year (so lovely but obviously a no go), tidied up the cat mint (someone was straight in there), picked up about a hundred berberis twigs which had been shed from next door (so vicious for our little boy's paws).
> 
> Our bit of returfing is growing well, so that's good. There is so much to be done but I can't wait until the summer comes and I can sit out there. Bliss!


I hope you don't feel too tired after all that work. I had no idea Hypericum suffered from rust. I remember when you posted a pic and asked what they were. I suspect you may have bought cultivars rather than the species. I googled rust and discovered it is more prevalent in the south particularly the south-west. I expect you read the rust overwinters in the bare stems but even if you have to cut them down to the ground, I expect they will grow back as strong as ever.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you think this needs water, food or is it just suffering the effects of cold/winds? It's in a big pot and is probably about 1.5M tall. I've had it for years and just ignored it a bit but now it does look a bit fed up with itself.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Halleluiah the weather's warming up and I can get out into the garden to do much needed jobs  Managed to get a couple of the beds weeded and trimmed back a coupe of the overgrown shrubs - I now that spring is definitely here now that my forsythia has come into bloom = as you can see @Mrs Funkin my pieris (to the left of the forsythia) isn't doing as well as yours, obviously you have more acidic soil than I do; I think mine needs a good dose of ericaceous feed!










Anyone got any ideas on what this is ? Over the years I've planted various things in this spot but for the life of me can't remember what 










My gardener starts again tomorrow after winter break so I've been saving up jobs for him ! Like making a new flower bed at the other end of the garden - just need to decide what I'm going to plant in it - I've got a Lavender "Tiara" that overwintered in a tub so that will make a start and then it will be time to visit the garden centre


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have no idea what kind of soil we have...honestly I'm really not a gardener, I just try to do the best I can with it. I have a pieris similar to yours @Bertie'sMum that is next to the other one I put the photo of, which doesn't seem as happy - is one female and one male? Also a skimmia japonica, which I think needs a boost of something - I think that means the soil is too alkaline though, which doesn't match in with the pieris doing well. Hmmm.

I bought two lavender tiara on my week off and put them into pots, I can't wait for them to bloom! Lavender does very well in our garden as it gets a lot of sun and they seem to like the sea breeze 

My next conundrum is what to plant in the big blue pot at the bottom of the garden (sentimental pot, as was MILs). I don't want to plant a hosta in there, as the slugs are too lured in by a hosta and obviously with an Oscar I can't use anything to persuade the slugs not to come (and I don't think the copper tape around pots works particularly well). I was actually thinking about planting a slow growing clumping bamboo in it, for a bit of height. That was the area that the six Leylandii were removed from.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 464697
> Do you think this needs water, food or is it just suffering the effects of cold/winds? It's in a big pot and is probably about 1.5M tall. I've had it for years and just ignored it a bit but now it does look a bit fed up with itself.


Linda, I find all of my cordylines/phormiums etc. do that, I just take the dead leaves off when they "want" to come off (i.e. not too much encouragement needed!) and they just keep going. As they are a southern hemisphere plant, they don't want too much water as far as I can tell. The only water ours get is rain. I have definitely had more "windburns edges" on leaves this winter though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Bertie'sMum I did a google image search - and I'm thinking either perpetual rhubarb or hollyhock?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Bertie'sMum I did a google image search - and I'm thinking either perpetual rhubarb or hollyhock?


I'm hoping it's a hollyhock - I did plant some a couple of years back but they didn't do very well. There was a rhubarb at the very back of the garden (where the trellis is) when I first moved in but I dug that out ages ago and put a honeysuckle in it's place - that now grows BEHIND the shed so can't see it in the photo !

I've never been successful with hostas either but my sister plants hers in big pots and then dresses the top of the pot with gravel - she says the slugs don't like crawling over the gravel !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I shall hope for you then that it's a hollyhock. We have a fairly nearby neighbour who has great success with hollyhocks in their front garden, they look incredible.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Linda, I find all of my cordylines/phormiums etc. do that, I just take the dead leaves off when they "want" to come off (i.e. not too much encouragement needed!) and they just keep going. As they are a southern hemisphere plant, they don't want too much water as far as I can tell. The only water ours get is rain. I have definitely had more "windburns edges" on leaves this winter though.


Mine all look a bit battered too. The ones in the front garden especially.

We had a huge wind storm come through over night a few weeks ago poor things took a hit.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Having never planted a bulb, went a bit mad with a few bags of daffs.

Plan is to swap them with my front ones as they fade.

I can see the big black planter from the kitchen and the others are on my way to the garage, I make multiple trips there and back in a day, so nice to see them especially after winter





































(Excuse my woodpile lol)


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My gardener came for his first visit of the year yesterday afternoon - I had him dig me out a new flower bed; beautifully done and now waiting for new plants.
BUT Bertie has discovered it AND christened it already  The look on his face said "Cor, thanks Mum what a BIG litter tray" !! Oh well that's just another area of the garden I will have to put on my "poo patrol" list !!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A lady in the village has been splitting some perennials and offered the plants for free. So I now have clumps of Helenium Sahin, Sidalcia Sussex beauty and phlox Frank Schubert. Really pleased to have some nice flowering plants, the clumps look fairly big so will be able to separate them up a bit more. The garden is looking a bit tired in several areas and needs to be cleared and replanted with new plants.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Our new outside furniture came this morning, a big surprise because we had a call yesterday to say our set was on a ship in the queue at Suez canal, so now we are thinking it must be our other order that's stuck on the ship.

Very pleased with it turning up early as restrictions are being lifted regarding friends and family visiting us in gardens 

The table has a double extension and I have 12 chairs altogether for it and cushions 

Roll on summer


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Very posh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My free tomato seeds are doing well


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 465103
> 
> 
> Our new outside furniture came this morning, a big surprise because we had a call yesterday to say our set was on a ship in the queue at Suez canal, so now we are thinking it must be our other order that's stuck on the ship.
> ...


What a lovely set, looks very nice


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Looking for inspiration.

I have a spare space between the back of my shed and the end fence.
About 10 feet long and 2 feet wide. The fence is 5 feet tall.

What can I put in this permanently shaded area that will look good and last a long time, maybe grows a bit tall as well?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A climbing hydrangea would cope with those conditions, though not an evergreen.

Maybe search with specifics on the RHS website ... it gives lots of options and you can see what they look like.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally .... just spent an hour up a ladder pruning the rose on the front of the house. A long standing job I’ve been putting off for a while.

Very satisfying


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a few of these in my lawn and paths









And not sure if I should pull this up, there's several clumps and some has black spots on the leaves









Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The first is some kind of Lamium, I think. I'd probably get rid of them.

The second is a type of Arum Lily, common name Cuckoo-Pint.

Depending where it is, I'd maybe leave it as it gives ground cover and throws up a cream coloured flower.










They are wild flowers (or weeds depending how you view them ).


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I have a few of these in my lawn and paths
> View attachment 465194
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Lurcherlad. Lamiums are devils for creeping if given the chance so I would definitely get rid of the dead nettle. I like the Arums and leave them in my garden but the neighbour who helps me hates them so perhaps you could try them for one year to see what you think. The flower spike turns to orange berries.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I like arums but pull them all out as I thought they were poisonous for Oscar...and he’s a terrible nibbler of garden “salad”.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'll pull them both up as the cats are going out for short periods. Not nibblers but better to be safe!
Is this the same as the first one?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> Thanks, I'll pull them both up as the cats are going out for short periods. Not nibblers but better to be safe!
> Is this the same as the first one?
> View attachment 465208


Those look like dog violets. Have they a scent?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Those look like dog violets. Have they a scent?


Yes I agree. Very pretty little flowers but the leaves seem to grow huge later in the year so probably not ideal in grass.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> The first is some kind of Lamium, I think. I'd probably get rid of them.
> 
> The second is a type of Arum Lily, common name Cuckoo-Pint.
> 
> ...


I get Arum Italicum (actually a cultivar, not a weed) which is the one with variegated leaves and it's a real pest ! No matter how much of it I dig up within weeks it's back. If I don't keep on top of it it crowds everything else out  Because of it's flower "shape" it's also known as "Naughty Boys"


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Spent the afternoon in the garden clearing the borders and planting. There was an area that had been taken over by a rampant plant that was reverting and not looking much, so cleared what I could and put in some of the plants I was given a few days ago. I doubt I’ve got all of it out so will have to deal with it as and when. The plants I was given split into several bits so I’ve scattered them into different parts of the garden. Will need to get some smaller plants to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a little stroll around the garden earlier and as I was checking the hypericum I pruned last week I noticed a gorgeous scent. Upon further investigation, it's the white flowered pieris that's next to the pink one. Honestly it was such a wonderful smell. I think that the wallflowers are still my favourite scent though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still trying to get the garden straight.

I keep getting side tracked and not finishing one area before moving to the next so it still looks a mess!

Noticed a 3 year old white Clematis Montana that had covered an archway at the top of the garden seems to have died .... no sign of life at all 

I’m sure it should be sprouting by now (though it is in a shady area). I’ll give it a bit more time ......


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Still trying to get the garden straight.
> 
> I keep getting side tracked and not finishing one area before moving to the next so it still looks a mess!
> 
> ...


Yes, do give it more time, Montana's are more robust normally. I have had clematis that there is no sign of one year suddenly appear the next year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have a clematis over a cherry tree, few signs of life this year so far. Lots of daffs and tulips around us that aren’t out yet either, so I’m not panicking quite yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, it is maybe still a bit early 

I think the unseasonably hot weather the last few days has confused me .... it’s still only March!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m trying to remember the last couple of years - definitely Easter two years ago was glorious as we did our decking, last year was nice too when lockdown started. Beyond that my memory fails me


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

An hour of weeding...then I had a pootle around (glad to report reasonable signs of life on the cherry tree!) and thought I'd take some pics whilst it's not sunny.










Senetti daisies are starting to appear - I knew the colour was going to be vibrant but wow! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but I think they are lovely.










General view. The Tree of Heaven never shows any life signs until about May. I await the lavender - keep debating removing the big phormium but then can't decide.










Obviously having an Oscar who likes to nibble garden salad, daffs are really a no no - but I couldn't resist these dwarf daffs and he's not gone for them. I put them in a pot so I can put them out the front if he starts to show interest!










The cherry tree with clematis over the top. Only grows on one side as there were six leylandii along the back fence until a year ago. The two hoheria we put along the fence there are looking reasonably happy. You can also see an echium (sp?) that our neighbours gave me last year. It got frost bitten on its lower leaves but seems to be perky. It will apparently flower once, next year and then gone. Palms at the back we rescued from pots at the front of the house - they were in wooden planters which hadn't been lined and were most unhappy, seem happier now.










Mahonia in berry mode - it's such a crazy plant. Think it got a bit of wind burn though  Hypericum is showing new growth after its trim!










Pieris is still going! The white one is to the side and under it.

I'm really not a gardener and don't have much idea about what I'm doing - but I think it's looking pretty nice at the moment  It's difficult due to being close to the sea, so the winds and salty air can be tricky - but I do love our garden. Husband has no idea with any of it - his contribution is lawn mowing and digging a hole for me


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> An hour of weeding...then I had a pootle around (glad to report reasonable signs of life on the cherry tree!) and thought I'd take some pics whilst it's not sunny.
> 
> View attachment 465451
> 
> ...


Lovely garden! I love Mahonia especially. And I would say to keep the phormium as it adds some lovely structure. (Plus I also really like that specific phormium, I have one too!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @LittleEms  The thing that most makes me want to keep the phormium is that when it flowers (not every year), the small birds LOVE the flowers - they seem to go nectar hunting, it's very sweet to watch. So that's why it's still there.

I really should be out doing something useful...maybe in a minute or twenty.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@Mrs Funkin Yes the same with ours! Also the flies love to sunbathe on the leaves and the cats love to swat at them too haha. But all gardens need a bit of structure, that area will probably look very odd to you if you remove it! You can always make it smaller if it's a bit much,


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks lovely @Mrs Funkin, those daisies are a gorgeous colour and lots of them. The Pieris is nice too. It all really cheers you up doesn't it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you - it really does cheer you up @Charity - I am sitting in the conservatory as it's a tad chilly and just admiring all my hard work, hahaha! Pride comes before a fall and all that...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything's looking lovely @Mrs Funkin (apart from the Phormium, which I really am not keen on tbh ).

Spikey blighter .... I'd have dug it out years ago, like I did with the one that was in my garden when we moved in 

Just think of the things you could buy to replace it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehehe @Lurcherlad - I'd just end up with yet more lavender I think, as it does love our garden. Oscar sits in the middle of the clump of it sometimes, which is funny. We lost him in there last summer, he was quite happily fast asleep.

I'm sitting here laughing at my non-themed garden, the bluebells and cherry will soon flower...which means there will be pink, yellow, blue, magenta, purple, orange, red (as the new callistemon is already starting!)...no subtlety here, I am pretending I've planned it to be a riot of colour, rather than it just being things I like the look of


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you have a pond?

I dug myself 2, one for wildlife and one for goldfish (which the frogs prefer  - it’s teeming with tadpoles atm) and I get so much pleasure from it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope, no pond here - not sure I'd want one currently, we know a couple of folk with them and they seem to be a lot of work. Maybe when I'm retired I'll make the phormium bed into a pond


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, no pond here - not sure I'd want one currently, we know a couple of folk with them and they seem to be a lot of work. Maybe when I'm retired I'll make the phormium bed into a pond


Maybe I'm not doing it right, because I don't spend much time on them at all


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehehe @Lurcherlad - I'd just end up with yet more lavender I think, as it does love our garden. Oscar sits in the middle of the clump of it sometimes, which is funny. We lost him in there last summer, he was quite happily fast asleep.
> 
> I'm sitting here laughing at my non-themed garden, the bluebells and cherry will soon flower...which means there will be pink, yellow, blue, magenta, purple, orange, red (as the new callistemon is already starting!)...no subtlety here, I am pretending I've planned it to be a riot of colour, rather than it just being things I like the look of


I think your garden looks lovely!
At the end of the day a garden is for the enjoyment of the person who spends time in it and if you like it then that's all that matters!

I did garden design at college and honestly my own garden is a mish-mash of stuff I like! The only part that looks remotely 'designed' is the veg plot and that's because I have raised beds :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got loads of packets of seeds which I don't need. If anyone would like any of the following, am happy to send if you PM your details and which you would like.

Nigella
Echninacea (tall)
Sunflower
Rudbeckia
Wildflower seeds
Basil
Red cherry tomatoes


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Cherry tree going for it 



Mrs Funkin said:


> An hour of weeding...then I had a pootle around (glad to report reasonable signs of life on the cherry tree!) and thought I'd take some pics whilst it's not sunny.
> 
> View attachment 465451
> 
> ...


@Mrs Funkin I think your garden looks fab, nice size to it as well, loving your summerhouse, very pretty. I'm looking forward to seeing your theme "riot of colour".



LittleEms said:


> I think your garden looks lovely!
> At the end of the day a garden is for the enjoyment of the person who spends time in it and if you like it then that's all that matters!
> 
> I did garden design at college and honestly my own garden is a mish-mash of stuff I like! The only part that looks remotely 'designed' is the veg plot and that's because I have raised beds :Hilarious


I agree with you about the enjoyment for the person spending time in it. Had a conversation with my dd today she asked if I consider the garden my hobby now (never really gardened before moving to this house) and I think I would but I don't want to be precious about it, I'd like friends and family to feel relaxed and enjoy it too.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Every year I have this plan that I’ll get everything in the garden sorted early, so that come the really nice weather I can just enjoy it, admiring it from a chair, with a cuppa.

Not achieved it yet.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last my pots are Springing into life.










@Lurcherlad thank you for recommending these short pretty girls, the wind hasn't affected them at all.



























I am waiting on these Labrador tulips, which I had as a birthday gift from my friend, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I've got loads of packets of seeds which I don't need. If anyone would like any of the following, am happy to send if you PM your details and which you would like.
> 
> Nigella
> Echninacea (tall)
> ...


One day I will raise something from seed...one day. I guess I'd need some kind of propagator thingy. Another thing to add to my, "when I've retired" list


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh those tulips are lovely @ewelsh 

I think next year I'm going to do a "bulb lasagne" with daffodils, tulips and crocus. A pal of mine did it this year and it worked really well.

Thanks @westie~ma I'm going to claim my "Riot of Colour" theme, as it makes me so happy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A few of my Spring starters

My Amelanchier tree will soon be out in white blossom









I love the first colours of this Acer









Anenomes popping up where they shouldn't but who minds









Celandine









Muscari











Mrs Funkin said:


> One day I will raise something from seed...one day. I guess I'd need some kind of propagator thingy. Another thing to add to my, "when I've retired" list


You don't need a propagator @MrsFunkin, any container like a small flower pot, yoghurt or margarine pot. filled with compost, a few seeds spread just below the surface and watered then put them on your window cill in a sunny position and within about ten days up they should come :Happy.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Everyone's gardens are so pretty, I don't know where to start with mine! Just been out and taken "before" photos so I can hopefully look back and see what has been achieved but it will take me a long time to get it sorted... it's just full of weeds! Especially under the big trees. Most flower beds are full of half dead plants along with the weeds 

It's this spikey thing a weed? There's a few of them. It looks a bit like a lily so I expect I will be pulling them up!









Thanks


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like euphorbia to me which is toxic. I dug one up last year as it was too big but there are bits springing up all over the place.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Everyone's gardens are so pretty, I don't know where to start with mine! Just been out and taken "before" photos so I can hopefully look back and see what has been achieved but it will take me a long time to get it sorted... it's just full of weeds! Especially under the big trees. Most flower beds are full of half dead plants along with the weeds
> It's this spikey thing a weed? There's a few of them. It looks a bit like a lily so I expect I will be pulling them up!
> View attachment 465724
> 
> Thanks


I always dig them up but I have a feeling they may have a pink flower so not a euphorbia (unless I have remembered that wrong!) I know what the others there are but I suppose you do too. Lots of feverfew, some goosegrass, stinging nettles and I think I can see a dark leaved cow parsley. Seedlings of Anthriscus Sylvestris 'Ravenswing' can have a variety of leaf colours. I dig up the ones that don't have a dark enough colour.

Please give your 'half dead' plants a chance. It is still fairly early in this region. I might go and take some pics of my still chaotic garden to prove it and I have a neighbour to help with mine.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like mole plant, a species of euphorbia. Personally I wouldn't keep it

https://www.victoriananursery.co.uk/Mole-Plant/

edited to add. When you pull it up wear gardening gloves. If you get any of the sap on your skin wash thoroughly immediately especially if it is Sunny. The combination of sun and sap is quite nasty on the skin, nasty sore rash as my son found out once


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Everyone's gardens are so pretty, I don't know where to start with mine! Just been out and taken "before" photos so I can hopefully look back and see what has been achieved but it will take me a long time to get it sorted... it's just full of weeds! Especially under the big trees. Most flower beds are full of half dead plants along with the weeds
> 
> It's this spikey thing a weed? There's a few of them. It looks a bit like a lily so I expect I will be pulling them up!
> View attachment 465724
> ...


Yes it is definitely a weed and toxic at that - when digging it out make sure you're wearing gloves so as not to get the sap on your skin as the sap is an irritant. Some years back I let one grow to see what it was like - when it blooms the seeds "pop" and go everywhere - I still have to dig up seedlings every year


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@GingerNinja here are some of my emerging plants. I keep the dead leaves round them to protect them especially this year in view of the forecast for the weekend.
White Agapanthus









Sanguisorba Officinalis









Persicaria 'Red Dragon'









This is an Anthriscus Sylvestris 'Ravenswing' seedling in amonst Lamium 'Ghost.' I shall keep this one but dig out the one below.


















I shall post pics later to show they really are worth saving.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Looks like mole plant, a species of euphorbia. Personally I wouldn't keep it
> 
> https://www.victoriananursery.co.uk/Mole-Plant/
> 
> edited to add. When you pull it up wear gardening gloves. If you get any of the sap on your skin wash thoroughly immediately especially if it is Sunny. The combination of sun and sap is quite nasty on the skin, nasty sore rash as my son found out once


I did remember wrong!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

@QOTN no, I only knew what the stinging nettles were. Thanks for the names of the others, I will leave them and just get rid of the nettles and grass  if they don't look nice this year, I can re think but have enough to do elsewhere this year.

@Siskin that plant did a poor job of deterring Mr mole  

This is the state of the bed next to the patio, not the most attractive feature!









On a positive note, I have six new neighbors


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@GingerNinja I really wouldn't leave the goosegrass. It climbs up other plants, it is sticky and the seeds cling to everything so you will have it everywhere. It is much better to carefully pull it out while it is young. I quite like feverfew because it flowers when there is little else around but the leaves do smell horrible.

I think the bed next to the patio has promise. I wouldn't let the Lavatera or the other shrubs grow too big but the Lychnis just needs the old stalks removing and I think the leaves next to it are bluebells. I think I can just see a flower spike which is earlier than mine. The summer house is really good.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I never think of my garden as a 'real' one at this time of the year. I just concentrate on the occasional clumps of small flowers and think about what it will look like in a couple of months. The new rose leaves cheer me up.









My 'Brazen Hussy' is much less noticeable than @Charity 's









Pulmonarias are dotted about









I love the Euphorbia 'Dulcis Chameleon'









White Hellebores









Corydalis Solida


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

My magnolia is looking fabulous today! And the forget-me-nots have finally joined our wild primroses.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

QOTN said:


> @GingerNinja I really wouldn't leave the goosegrass. It climbs up other plants, it is sticky and the seeds cling to everything so you will have it everywhere. It is much better to carefully pull it out while it is young. /QUOTE]
> 
> Will do, thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh I love this thread for learning the names of different plants. Thanks to all of you who share your knowledge 

My husband's brother and his family popped in today (they were down to see his Auntie) and brought me a birthday present - a pot of muscari so that's nice as I can then plant them in the garden. They never buy me a present, so that was a pleasant surprise.

I've finally put up the bunting I made last year - it matches my "Riot of Colour" theme very well I think. Hehe. I am SO excited for the summer.










It was a touch on the breezy side, so the flags were fluttering like mad


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Any ideas for deterring foxes that are safe to use with cats ?

We have a fox that visits most nights - she loves rooting through my neighbours rubbish and most mornings I wake to find my garden full of their rubbish so I'm often out there at 6am clearing up and re-bagging it. The fox has even worked out how to get the council supplied food recycling caddy open so there's always a mess of rotting food to clear as well as general rubbish like nappies and, this morning, even used sanitary towels:Meh:Grumpy 

They're only a small family but I've never known anyone make us much rubbish as they do - their bins are always full to overflowing and then they just pile up to 5 black sacks stuffed full on top of the bin. They only give a nod to sorting their recyclable waste so usually everything is stuffed in the general landfill waste regardless. Normally a pack of black bin bags last me for ever but at the moment I can get though a roll in a month or so.

I don't want to hurt the fox I just want to deter her from tearing open the sacks in search of food !


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Any ideas for deterring foxes that are safe to use with cats ?
> 
> We have a fox that visits most nights - she loves rooting through my neighbours rubbish and most mornings I wake to find my garden full of their rubbish so I'm often out there at 6am clearing up and re-bagging it. The fox has even worked out how to get the council supplied food recycling caddy open so there's always a mess of rotting food to clear as well as general rubbish like nappies and, this morning, even used sanitary towels:Meh:Grumpy
> 
> ...


Someone I know installed security lights and that's kept the foxes away. Foxes don't like to be seen, so a bright light suddenly shining on them will scare them off.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Or ask your neighbours to secure their rubbish?

Or report the problem to the council?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd be so cross at that happening constantly (a one off is different) that I'd take the rubbish to them - and ask if they thought it's acceptable for me to have to pick up their used sanitary towels!

I'm gobsmacked @Bertie'sMum - some folk are just revolting. I remember going to a house visiting where foxes clearly did the same, week after week, as there were months worth of rubbish/food waste/ dirty nappies etc strewn all up the front path and over the "garden". It was useful in proving neglect though...

Sigh.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the council should be informed. In our area the bin men don't collect black bags left by the bins and the council takes action. It happened several times across the road here and it was dealt with. (I don't know if the bin men report it or they have a zealous neighbour.)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband has taken in my two pots of senetti daisies as I think they will get wrecked in the frost tonight, as they’ve flowered. I assume the daffs and muscari will be okay in pots as they are spring flowers - but wondering about my new lavender “tiara” - they’ve not flowers yet but are trying to. Hhmmmmm. Don’t know! Think it’s -2 degrees overnight. What do you think, experienced garden folk?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely the Senetti and possibly the lavender would benefit from some protection.

The daffs and mascari should be fine ime


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Lurcherlad I shall ask the muscle to take the lavender pots on too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought some vegetable plants the other day ..... tomatoes, calabrese and courgette that had been in the open but under cover at the garden centre.

Keeping them in their own little green houses atm (using the empty bird fat ball buckets) on the garden table so they survive this cold weather. Then I can continue the hardening off process during nice days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Lurcherlad I shall ask the muscle to take the lavender pots on too


I wouldn't usually bother protecting lavender but the French type (which tiara is I believe) are not as tough as English varieties.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband has taken in my two pots of senetti daisies as I think they will get wrecked in the frost tonight, as they've flowered. I assume the daffs and muscari will be okay in pots as they are spring flowers - but wondering about my new lavender "tiara" - they've not flowers yet but are trying to. Hhmmmmm. Don't know! Think it's -2 degrees overnight. What do you think, experienced garden folk?


My Tiara was out all through the winter with the heavy snow/frosts we had earlier and it's been fine so I think your's should be OK.

Problem with the neighbours is that they are Polish and her English is very limited !! It's easier to deal with it myself than try to explain  Ideally they need the very large wheelie bin, but when they started recycling in a big way our council stopped providing the big wheelies and now you can only get one of the smaller ones per household unless you are a household of 5 or more - they are two adults and 2 small children so don't qualify for the larger bin.



QOTN said:


> I think the council should be informed. In our area the bin men don't collect black bags left by the bins


 it's supposed be like that with our council too - but the binmen do take the bags. Usually they just add the extra bags to a bin that is not full before trundling it over to the cart to up end it, and I have occasionally seen their supervisor actually get down from the cab to pick up some of the rubbish left on the pavement before now.



LittleEms said:


> Someone I know installed security lights and that's kept the foxes away. Foxes don't like to be seen, so a bright light suddenly shining on them will scare them off.


 unfortunately that's not a feasible option.

I've had a quick google search and might try spraying the bags with vinegar tonight to see it that will deter her. - I did visit a garden centre today to try and buy some spray fox repellent (used to use it successfully at my Mum's old place) but they didn't have any, only the granules that you scatter round the garden which aren't any good for me as I'm not looking to scare off Bertie or his mates from the garden - I just want Mrs Fox to stop tearing open the bags !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lots of colour popping up in the garden now...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I really like snake's head frittillary - are they really tender @Lurcherlad ? Lots of lovely blooms appearing.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I really like snake's head frittillary - are they really tender @Lurcherlad ? Lots of lovely blooms appearing.


Not in my experience. They come up every year.

I've just added a tray of young flowering plants from B&Q to boost mine as I love them


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

If anyone's interested Sainsburys have started to get their bedding plants in  They've got lovely geraniums for £2 per pot - I bought loads last year and they made a glorious show and lasted right up until the beginning of this year finally getting seen off by the heavy snow we had earlier. I shall be getting some again this year but just waiting for the weather to warm up a tad - it's freezing cold here at the moment and we've still got frosts forecast for the rest of this week.

They've also got 40L bags of Levington compost for £4 per bag


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely garden @Lurcherlad. It's still too early here for my garden, only a few flowers and they are looking as if they wish they hadn't bothered. But there is a bit of colour about here and there, great to see


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not sure if I shared husbands hard work on the little patio at the back of our garage store...it all needed repointing as it had essentially crumbled away to nothing and the weeds were proving pesky. So he chipped out all the old cement, then got this really cool compound stuff that looks like sand but hardens over 12 hours once put in, it's great.

Of course the only downside is that lots of the other patio areas need doing now too...hehe. He's had a day off today though, as it's been about fixing the shower pump and a toilet. So thankful to have a husband that's good at those kinds of things.

New pointing  I know, it's thrilling 










Oh and we deliberately didn't clean the slabs as we've got a new thing to test out - a cleaner which you spray on and leave and apparently it gets cleaner before your eyes over a few days. We shall see!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not sure if I shared husbands hard work on the little patio at the back of our garage store...it all needed repointing as it had essentially crumbled away to nothing and the weeds were proving pesky. So he chipped out all the old cement, then got this really cool compound stuff that looks like sand but hardens over 12 hours once put in, it's great.
> 
> Of course the only downside is that lots of the other patio areas need doing now too...hehe. He's had a day off today though, as it's been about fixing the shower pump and a toilet. So thankful to have a husband that's good at those kinds of things.
> 
> ...


@Mrs Funkin . Is that new patio grout of yours a Sandy powder that you brush in. Looking for recommendations as mine badly needs doing. Yours looks good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes @Linda Weasel its Sika self setting compound. You wet the slabs, it just looks like sand (as with all things it uses a lot more to actually do it than it says), you apparently just brush it in but husband used a little pointing tool and got a neat finish. Comes in a tub with two bags inside, you need to use the bag in an hour. Comes in different colours too. So much easier than mixing cement!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Mr Funkin, that looks great but a lot of hard work,


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Remember we were talking about the removal or not of the phormium and how Oscar likes to go in the middle? Well, he did just that earlier, I think it was nice in there for him.










He might be miffed if we removed it...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I need some advice please, wise gardening folk.

Under our cherry tree (hurrah! It's starting to flower but boooo I think the clematis that grows over it may be done for), I have all kinds of things. Could I have some help on what things are and whether to weed them out or not?

Tonnes of (sadly non native) bluebells ready to go. A little eunonymous that's stayed tiny and a heather. Little plants near the gnome (don't ask!) are ? Weeds?










A couple of alpines I know I bought last year (including the white flowering) - behind are what I think are some kind of lily (not the round leafed arum things)? I always pull them out, as I suspect they are poisonous - but should I? Some other random things mixed in with the alpines that are ?weeds too?










More of the ?lily things. Are the little purpley flowers actually flowers? Or are they weeds that need to go? I think they are pretty either way to be fair...










Yet more of the purpley flower ?weed. Is that speedwell with the tiny blueish flowers, or weeeeeeeds?










Something that's self seeded or a weed?










Poor frost bitten echium 










In the bed at the back, more ?arums and some other thing! I think they are the things with red berries, not sure whether to yank them out. I do normally take out the arum looking things because of Oscar.










All help appreciated! I know I can google image search but where's the fun in that?

I also have a hebe that's meant to flower but since planting last year, not a glimmer of a flower  I'm going to go for a google on that...might do that now.

Thanks in advance for any help with identification and whether to uproot for cat safety!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you deliberately trying to make things difficult for us, Sharon?????? Why not post a pic of one weed at a time? Nevertheless, I will have a go. Can't help with the gnome's friend. Sorry. I assume you know the dark leaved plant is an Ophiopogon?

Second pic left hand corner looks like a buttercup I am afraid. They creep so where there is one there are likely to be more. Just above the plant to its right looks to be a Leycesteria Formosa seedling although I can't see it clearly. If you don't want it, I'll have it!

Third pic. I think I can see some vetch, tiny plants, split leaves, gets everywhere. I suspect the spear type leaves are a sedge, possibly Carex Pendula, which you may or may not want to keep.
The purple flowers are dead nettles, Lamiums, but far better to buy a cultivar if you like them because the native species is another creep!

Fourth pic is a speedwell at the front. It is a native plant or weed if you prefer.

Fifth pic, I remove unless you suspect you have Veronica Gentianoides. It can be hard to distinguish until the unmistakeable flowers start to form.

'Things with red berries' I think you mean Gladwyn Iris and I remove all but a clump of blue flowered ones I have or they take over completely.

Sorry I can't help more but I am sure other people will be better at advising.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought you may enjoy a Sunday evening challenge 

Thank you for your help @QOTN - I'm going to make notes and see what happens! Every day is an adventure in the garden.

Oh and I'm pleased to report that the hypericums that I gave a good trimming to are looking much happier and already have lots of new growth


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, that's taken up half the afternoon.  Here's my guesswork @MrsFunkin

Pic 1 - looks like bittercress (weed)
Pic 2 - the white flower is Aubretia. Think the bigger leaves are dock (weed). All the ones in the bottom left look like various weeds
Pic 3 - the purply things are red dead nettle (weed). I think the lily things might be crocosmia which have lovely red or yellow flowers, not sure. You'd have to let them grow to find out.
Pic 4 - speedwell, yes
Pic 5 - a boring weed
Pic 7 - more dock. Don't know which one you're referring to with the red berries


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If the red Berry one is the one with the larger pointed leaf then be careful, I know the berries are poisonous in dogs, possible cats too, don’t know for sure though. I pull them up each year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes I was reading about it the other day @Siskin - I'm wondering if it might be an iris though, I have a vague recollection of something sort of pale inky blue...

I reckon I'll weed the small things out but wait and see for some of them. The bluebells will soon be appearing, they are nestled in the leaves ready to go.

@Charity thank you  I think the ones that look like dock are some kind of arum, I'm sure they were there a few years ago but I read about them being poisonous to Oscars and so pulled them. Perhaps I'll see what they do and hen whip them out if they are arum.

Mind you if the irises are irises they will have to go too as also poisonous.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got tons of the dead nettle... literally everywhere!

I've pruned the unidentified messy shrubs in the left hand border so I can get access to weed and discovered this pretty little thing 

Can't stand up now so having toast for dinner


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Not liking that you couldn’t stand up though, GN. Hope you enjoyed your toast, the dinner of champions!)


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon GingerNinja.

Pretty plant.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better now @GingerNinja. Your pretty white shrub looks like my Amelanchier, if it is it grows into a small tree! Here's mine just coming out in flower.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, that's really pretty @Charity  I hope mine grows. If I'm not keen on the woody shrub that's next to it I may remove it in the autumn to give it room.

Better now, I just need new ankles/feet.... I sometimes think I would rather have them taken off and get blades fitted


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My Spiraea flowering at the moment. Thank goodness something is!









I also have plenty of blossom (hard to see,) on my plum which is amazing considering all the frosts we have had.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> My Spiraea flowering at the moment. Thank goodness something is!
> View attachment 466637
> 
> 
> ...


My spires is just about showing some green and a few white buds. The sunny warmer days we've had after the snow on Monday is beginning to bring plants on a little bit more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Random observation time: Usually down here (seaside, predominant south westerly winds) photinia don't do very well. Their redness is never very red, their leaves are not usually shiny - but WOW - this year, every single photinia I have seen as I've been out running/walking has been stunning. Really beautiful deep red leaves, just flourishing. What is so different this year I wonder?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've not previously joined in with any gardening threads, and in fact never even noticed this section. However, I've acquired an allotment during lockdown, purchased over 100 houseplants and done a few things in the garden so I guess I'll join in!

I've had several projects on the go during Covid. First was to upcycle an old wooden ladder to turn into a plant stand. The next was to create a pallet planter for home and my most recent was to create another pallet planter for the allotment, specifically for strawberries and nasturtiums.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a great idea for a plant stand @Leanne77, I'm looking for one at the moment. Perhaps I'll see what's in the loft 

You're doing really well. Love your dog by the way


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great projects @Leanne77 

You've been productive!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really pleased with my lungwort, I've had it for about three years and its never really amounted to anything until this year. It's been flowering for about three weeks and was looking lovely with the daffodils which have now finished.










My Amelanchier tree is now in full bloom. Sadly, flowers only lasts for about a couple of weeks then we get lovely berries but the pigeons eat those usually.










In support of the poor dandelion who is always treated as a just a weed. I think they look lovely


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m going to treat myself to an Amelanchier .... I love them 

Will be a good replacement for a weedy Cherry tree I have in a pot.

I too think Dandelions have a bad rep. I leave them in my lawn as the bees love them, but just make sure I deadhead them before they set seed.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I know I should leave the dandelions in the lawn but I just hate to see them dotted about. The neighbours often comment how great my lawn looks because I remove all flowery weeds on a daily basis so the grass is an unblemished sea of green.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny how your lungwort doesn't grow so well @Charity, they spread everywhere in my garden, I'm forever pulling them up


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> I know I should leave the dandelions in the lawn but I just hate to see them dotted about. The neighbours often comment how great my lawn looks because I remove all flowery weeds on a daily basis so the grass is an unblemished sea of green.


My grass can't really be called a lawn to be fair .... from the house it's green so good enough 

It has moss, dandelions and clover in it and I've just scattered a pack of wildflower seeds on the bit under the bird table, previously ruined by germinating bird seed .... I might end up with a mini wildflower meadow if it works 

I'm leaving the centre of the lawn unmown this year to be more bee and bug friendly.

It will either look great or a mess!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

For the first time this year I might actually get out into the garden to do some "proper" gardening = it's turned a lot warmer here and it looks as though we aren't expecting any more night frosts So I'm off to the garden centre (instead of Sainsburys food shopping) this morning for plants for my"new" flower bed Not sure what to get, hoping to be inspired


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Bertie'sMum it's recommended to hold off until mid May before planting bedding and other tender plants outside


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Bertie'sMum it's recommended to hold off until mid May before planting bedding and other tender plants outside


Nothing "tender" planned - mainly will be looking for a shrub or two for the back of the new bed, plus get some inspiration for later in the year.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Today's haul

Silene Rollies Favourite









Penstemon Black Tower (bright pink flowers)









Halimium April Sun (vivid yellow flowers)










Polemonium Heaven Scent


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely plants @Bertie'sMum, I like the look of the Helimium and the darker leaves of the Penstemon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought a double flowered yellow Geum the other day, but expensive as they only had large container ones, however being so large I split it onto 3 when I planted it so now have three healthy looking fairly big plants dotted about the garden


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Lovely plants @Bertie'sMum, I like the look of the Helimium and the darker leaves of the Penstemon.


will be getting some more Penstemons when I see them; I wanted some Aquilegias too but they don't seem to around yet ?



Siskin said:


> I bought a double flowered yellow Geum the other day, but expensive as they only had large container ones, however being so large I split it onto 3 when I planted it so now have three healthy looking fairly big plants dotted about the garden


I was looking at Geums this morning but they need moist soil and the area I wanted them for is a very dry spot (sandy soil)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH took this photo of this little fella having a rest on my car roof earlier. He is actually only about half the size of my thumb nail. I've been out a couple of times in the last hour and he is still there. Could be a she of course.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Our garden is in need of a lot of work(hopefully getting done this year) so no full garden photos, but here's one of my "Black Hero" tulips in full bloom  
I also have "Queen of the Night" tulips, which are currently blooming but not fully opened yet, and I haven't managed to get a good photo of them yet, and then my Iris' should be sending up flowers soon too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Acidic Angel said:


> Our garden is in need of a lot of work(hopefully getting done this year) so no full garden photos, but here's one of my "Black Hero" tulips in full bloom
> I also have "Queen of the Night" tulips, which are currently blooming but not fully opened yet, and I haven't managed to get a good photo of them yet, and then my Iris' should be sending up flowers soon too.
> 
> View attachment 467339


That's a beautiful photo, what a lovely rich colour.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Charity said:


> That's a beautiful photo, what a lovely rich colour.


Thank you. I've had my QotN tulips longer and I love them, but these do kind of put them to shame. The double varieties have always caught my attention more due to how full they look when in bloom. I'm hoping by next year I'll be able to get some "Black Parrot" tulips planted too, so by next year I can have three varieties of "black" tulips in bloom.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Update on my old bramble patch


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Have planted up the raised beds with
Caulis
Sweetheart lettuce
Peas
Bok choi
Strawberries
Rhubarb
And shallots

Have tomatoes in growbags, underplanted with French marigolds

Wild life area is planted with bee and butterfly plants..with seeds ready to be down of natural wild flowers
This area is being fenced from dogs and once fully established will be largely left to do its own thing - occasionally topping up with more wildflower seeds
Has a lovely pile of natural branches, logs and twigs in the hope of getting some stag beetles, which whilst not common, are around the area
And
A shallow pond, made from a low butler sink, sitting on tarpaulin so I can make a boggy part of the garden
Just got to get son to bore a hole through council wall (sssh!) to join the local hedgehog highway, there will be a hoghouse when it arrives
Also planted with 
California lilac ( ceanothis?)
Hebes
A young apple tree
A young peach tree
A white buddleia
A purple buddleia
Young blackberry, redcurrant, raspberry and gooseberry canes to, hopefully obscure concrete council wall as they grow
And
A twisted hazel
Makes it sound huge, but it's only around 4m x 16m

Rambling roses up against the back of the brick shed (garden side)

Sweetpeas tubbed up, just in time for the nights to get down to 0 _ again!
_
Black bamboo and another rambling rose against the neighbours fence

Fig tree transplanted into a larger pot

I have alpaca poop tea brewing, in a big storage tub, ready to use on veggies after 48 hrs, will easily get enough 'tea' from a bag that cost me £1, to do the whole season

Rest of garden left to lawn at moment

Looks nothing right now,
but
hopefully
Given a couple of months
Everything should look very different


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Blimey @mrs phas - you've been busy! 

Look forward to some pics of the garden's progress.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Have planted up the raised beds with
> Caulis
> Sweetheart lettuce
> Peas
> ...


Well done, you've really cracked on. 
Making me feel tired, please tell me that you did not do all that in one weekend


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Well done, you've really cracked on.
> Making me feel tired, please tell me that you did not do all that in one weekend


Took the whole of last week 
I keep adding little extras though 
For example 
Going on the premis one for the lord, one for the animals, one to go barren and one for me
I Threw some extra bee bombs into the 'wilderness' whilst I was watering the veggies and watered them in 
Not that the purple and white dead nettles, dandelions, and self seeded other early wildflowers, which the bumbles have really appreciated, needed it


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

First buds spotted on my roses, I can't wait for them to flower. They are about a week behind compared to last year.

This is Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Took the whole of last week
> I keep adding little extras though
> For example
> Going on the premis one for the lord, one for the animals, one to go barren and one for me
> ...


Oh good, I feel so much better now. 
just need pictures now of it all coming along. 
What are bee bombs?

Ventured into my "wilderness" (very very very small patch) and cut back the ivy that was trying to meet my lawn


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> What are bee bombs?


They're little balls of wildflower seeds, made into a ball with dirt and a little fertilizer
you just throw them where you will, water and walk away, they do all the magic on their own 
These are the ones I got, one bee one and one butterfly one, but from Aldi, for half the price of Amazon

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08WRDFM2M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_KTXBA9V4EP6KSZZQG4FV


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Doesn't look like anything yet, just a bit of a mess
Give it two or three months and lots of tlc and prayers, who knows

The plastic box full of 'dirty' water is the alpaca tea, it stinks like the rhino house at the zoo









































































The anti dog fence is going just behind the washing line pole, across the width of the garden and will be planted with passion flower, and honeysuckle to twine between and around the pickets


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Putting this here for future evidence.
"Placed" the path out so I can use it to peg out my washing and get to the shed.
Dh is in complete denial that I need a path to get to my compost bins but there you go, I'll wait for that to dawn on him in his own time.
Anyway, the lovely man putting these in for me has form for not listening to what is required (see my sun perch next to shed?, he thought that was where the door was going)

They may look a bit haphazard, not completely decided yet on exact placing but getting there. Had to take pic because I needed to move slabs while I mowed lawn.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

2021 has been rather a nothing year so far. That is even true of apple blossom. (At least my pear trees are flowering at last but I don't have a pic of those.)
The first pic was taken on 24th April last year and the second taken from exactly the same place today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh @QOTN thanks for sharing that, I was worrying about my clematis and cherry....but I think the dry, frosty April hasn't been their friend and they are miles behind where they usually are.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I cut back the Clematis Montana Alba having checked the stems were dead .... those closest to the root looked like a “maybe” though so they have been given a second chance and pruned them back to about 2 feet.

See if anything sprouts / not holding my breath as I think the main stem has wet rot.

I’ve planted a pink Montana nearby to clamber over the trellis anyway so there will be something there at least 

I have another Alba to try in a different spot ... maybe sunnier this time.

Can you tell I have a clematis obsession? Need to count them again!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Montana’s are pretty bombproof and seem to survive appearing to be dead. I’ve had several different clematis which have not come up one year, but reappeared the next so don’t give up hope if you see nothing this year


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have camassias starting to flower.









I have a small 'yellow' corner. If only the cowslips would stay there when I ask them nicely.









There are still too many bare patches but, down in the depths of the garden, things are beginning to look a bit better.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My baby (no laughing) making me some smaller planter for my herbs


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> My baby (no laughing) making me some smaller planter for my herbs
> 
> View attachment 467867


Yup, my baby boy is about that size, too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm running out of room in the conservatory for my seedlings and young plants ...




























My free tomato seeds are doing well ...










I got some more free seeds with my Gardeners World magazine this week. Carrots, parsley, lettuce, Cosmos, Rudbeckia and Sunflowers. They can all be sown straight outside, thankfully.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My first roses of the year are starting to bloom already .










and rock roses


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> My first roses of the year are starting to bloom already .
> 
> View attachment 467927
> 
> ...


Wow, my roses are just starting to bud. This time last year we did have flowers so the weather has put it about 3 weeks behind. My rock roses are flowering though x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the cold weather is putting things off a bit, wish it would make its mind up.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

We have taken on an allotment this year, bought a mini plastic greenhouse and have been busily sowing and potting on some veg and flowers. Very proud of these little beauties, but the pigeons have already had most of the mange tout that were coming through - hence the twigs to try to give some protection. So far we have planted some sprouts and cabbages as well as bok choi and french beans, with more sown in the greenhouse for later on.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> We have taken on an allotment this year, bought a mini plastic greenhouse and have been busily sowing and potting on some veg and flowers. Very proud of these little beauties, but the pigeons have already had most of the mange tout that were coming through - hence the twigs to try to give some protection. So far we have planted some sprouts and cabbages as well as bok choi and french beans, with more sown in the greenhouse for later on.
> View attachment 467939
> View attachment 467939
> View attachment 467939
> View attachment 467940


I have some net curtain offcuts which I will use to protect my MT, sprouting broccoli and carrots from the pigeons, cabbage white butterflies and carrots moth, respectively.

Last year the butterfly larvae demolished the broccoli plants twice! 

I'll plant a few sacrificial plants for the beasties nearby


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Any tips would be welcome, we are not expecting everything to grow, more like a set it and see. I threw out old nets last year, wish I'd known


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wilko sell garden fleece, I believe. Stretched tightly across some canes should offer some protection to young plants.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered some very young plants about four weeks ago online which I only planted about 10 days ago and they are coming on really well with lots of buds coming. They came really well packaged in these plastic containers so, rather than throw them away, I'm using them as cloches to keep the cats from digging them up or spoiling them. They'd be good too as seed trays too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rather lovely Labrador tulips


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Knew that the forecast was for rain and winds but wasn't expecting it to be this bad, my bomb shelter roof is smothered in tree debris as well as the table, chairs, patio. Luckily we covered over our woodpile. Well, at least I don't have to water today  My willow is swaying well 










Was sitting out there in shorts yesterday enjoying the sunny weather, today I lit the fire at 2pm so its lovely and cosy in here while the rain batters against the window.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I took the opportunity to anoint all the pots with chicken poo pellets hoping that heavy rain would wash the pellets in before Isla found them. Unfortunately it didn’t start raining until about 3 o’clock so the pellets are still on the surface and distinctly smelly as far as the dogs concerned. Will need to watch her carefully when she goes out for a wee.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Just got soaking wet! That little plastic greenhouse has blown over and it's blowing a gale and pouring it down, pots and compost everywhere! Managed to save most of the plants but lost some too. Re-sited the greenhouse, put weights and stuff round the bottom and put plants in, will have to clean up tomorrow fingers crossed it's gonna be ok


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just got soaking wet! That little plastic greenhouse has blown over and it's blowing a gale and pouring it down, pots and compost everywhere! Managed to save most of the plants but lost some too. Re-sited the greenhouse, put weights and stuff round the bottom and put plants in, will have to clean up tomorrow fingers crossed it's gonna be ok


Nightmare! Hope not too many losses.

Might be an idea to throw a rope over the top and peg it either side, like the guy rope on a tent .... should make it more secure.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Look what I found in my shed today 
She must have been there sometime as she's sitting tight 
No wonder I can hear dad making a racket every time I let the dogs out










I've put some seed and mealworms in a plant pot tray, on top of the tumble drier so she doesn't have to go out in the wind and rain 
Last year, in the old house, we had one nest in the fir tree right beside the front door, neither of them took a blind bit of notice, of all of the comings and goings, except when taking the dogs out


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. I am fearing for my plants...husband has tucked away as many pots as possible - but it’s howling (gusting force ten) and tipping down. I think my cherry blossom will be all gone by the morning


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Same here, its a real howler, I've already had to move two large roses in pots which were blown over earlier. I am worried about my aqueligias which are tall and just sbout to flower, they can snap off very easily. . I can hear a couple of things which have blown over rolling about. OH will have a look later. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear everyone else is getting a bashing from the winds too.

All good here, only my black bin had blown over, everything has survived. Although I had a mass of crab apple blossom and rhododendron leaves out the front to clear up. The wind deposits leaves by my front door  out the back garden everything got blown away during the day. 

Strange as the weather is I managed to play tennis outside at a friends today, it was dry but gusts of winds which made tennis interesting. On the way home which is by the seafront it started to rain, heavily then hailstones 

By the time I got home it had cleared up and I pegged out some bedding. All very weird.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Another casualty  my poor new lavender “tiara”  I’m so sad about it. I hope they will perk up as they were just about to burst into flower :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another casualty  my poor new lavender "tiara"  I'm so sad about it. I hope they will perk up as they were just about to burst into flower :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Sorry to hear that @Mrs Funkin - mine is doing fine. I got my gardener to move it a few weeks back into the new flower bed he had dug out for me so it's now sheltered by my big bay tree. but still gets plenty of sun.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've just had heavy hailstones for the third time in about a week. Weird weather and not good for the garden.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We’ve just a hailstorm too with thunder thrown in for good measure


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just heard thunder. Weird weather.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just heard thunder. Weird weather.


We e just had another thunderstorm with hail, looks like another one on the way too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lying in bed, listening to the gentle sound of rain .... hoping it lasts for at least a couple more hours to save me having to water parts of my garden and pots again.

It’s been so dry here in Essex lately.

ETA: Still raining 2 hours later..... yay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m sitting in bed listening to it tipping down! Husband mowed the lawn last night so more rain would get into it  that’s his theory anyway...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Lying in bed, listening to the gentle sound of rain .... hoping it lasts for at least a couple more hours to save me having to water parts of my garden and pots again.
> It's been so dry here in Essex lately.
> ETA: Still raining 2 hours later..... yay!


Not particularly gentle in this part of Essex thank goodness. I have friends offering to help with the garden but I could not accept their offer with the ground rock hard. Good weather promised for tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Should be easier to garden for your friends 

Still raining here, so hoping it will give the ground a good soak


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I could not believe how dry the ground still was under the roses and other shrubs after the last rain and gales we had but now I have hope!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've had the rain now we've got a gale...great. Is this really Spring?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Heavy rain today in my bit of South Wales, all day without stopping. 

Yesterday was bright sunshine and was sitting outside with a coffee, washing pegged out, was lovely. 

Today was beyond miserable.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just popped out into the garden with Jack and to feed the birds.

The garden looked fresher after the much needed rain and some of the Rhododendrons are starting to bloom


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

The rain over the last couple of days has been a bit intense, but no need to water the allotment so that's a plus, I suppose I'll need to sharpen the hoe for weeding now though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468302
> 
> 
> View attachment 468301
> ...


Wow what a flower fest! My rhododendron peony and azalea have not even broken bud yet, but the pansies I planted in the autumn are just getting going and violas and tulips are going on my list for next year's display as they have been gorgeous.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468302
> 
> 
> View attachment 468301
> ...


I can't get over how advanced your garden is compared to mine. I've still got the odd daffodil flowering. Most of the perennials in my garden are just showing signs of life rather then flowering. The aubretia is just about at its best


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful @Lurcherlad  What a lovely display you have.

I'm experiencing yet more garden sadness as I'm fairly convinced my clematis (which grows all over the top of the cherry) is no more. I never knew it would do that - be happily flowering one year and then *ppoooffff* gone. I wonder if it's in shock from the removal of the conifers which must have protected it? I did think there were signs of life but I'm not so sure…


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been working on this small area of my border for the last few years and it's slowly coming together.

Noticed the camassia today, I added them last year and thought they immediately died due to the heat. I let my lupins self seed and they seem to like my garden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I can't get over how advanced your garden is compared to mine. I've still got the odd daffodil flowering. Most of the perennials in my garden are just showing signs of life rather then flowering. The aubretia is just about at its best


My garden is South facing and fairly sheltered with 6 foot fences and lots of high shrubbery and trees. I guess that helps.

I still have daffodils flowering though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> My garden is South facing and fairly sheltered with 6 foot fences and lots of high shrubbery and trees. I guess that helps.
> 
> I still have daffodils flowering though


I guess you are not very high up either.
My garden isn't particularly exposed and faces south, but is on a north facing slope so is colder during the winter months then if it was on the other side of the valley and on the south facing slope. We are also 600 feet above sea level.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Went to a garden centre for lunch with OH and to buy something for his mum’s birthday.

Chose 6 fair size perennials with a view to potting up into 2 pots for her.

I also got myself a few others at £1 each out of the bargain bucket and 4 gorgeous pinks to replace the mini daffs in my window boxes.

Once home .... I think I’m keeping all the perennials for my garden and going to buy MIL a large bunch of flowers instead! 

She usually over waters everything in pots so probably a waste of money to give her the plants .... she’ll just drown them anyway 

OH had predicted the outcome and had a chuckle


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe @Lurcherlad reminds me of when I did a beautiful trough planter for my SIL as a birthday gift. It was gorgeous. She killed it within the month...

...I knew I should have kept it for myself


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Chose 6 fair size perennials with a view to potting up into 2 pots for her.
> 
> I also got myself a few others at £1 each out of the bargain bucket and 4 gorgeous pinks to replace the mini daffs in my window boxes.


Well, resistance didn't last long eh?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right, I’m off to the garden centre with my birthday vouchers  What fun!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just back from the garden centre having spotted a lovely rhododendron in the bargain bucket yesterday .... £20 reduced to £8.99.

My friend had been wanting one for ages so I took her to look and she bought it 

Too good a deal to pass up!

I actually came away with nothing for myself this time 

However, the one under my front window is really starting to bloom and is beautiful....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I had such an overwhelming time at the garden centre! Crikey! I'd forgotten how ginormous the one I went to today is. I was so bewildered…!

However I managed to get coleus (chocolate covered cherry, thank you @QOTN for the suggestion of coleus, I'm excited to see how it grows!), also double petunias that look amazing! All frilly! I've never seen them before…they'd better be good to have distracted me from my usual favourite of striped petunias. I couldn't resist some calibroacha too, they are so cute. I stuck (with the flowers) to hot pink, pale pink and white - I resisted the urge to go off piste! I also resisted the urge to buy loads of plants just because they are pretty, which is miraculous.

They've all had a good drink and I will plant them on Wednesday.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I had such an overwhelming time at the garden centre! Crikey! I'd forgotten how ginormous the one I went to today is. I was so bewildered…!
> 
> However I managed to get coleus (chocolate covered cherry, thank you @QOTN for the suggestion of coleus, I'm excited to see how it grows!), also double petunias that look amazing! All frilly! I've never seen them before…they'd better be good to have distracted me from my usual favourite of striped petunias. I couldn't resist some calibroacha too, they are so cute. I stuck (with the flowers) to hot pink, pale pink and white - I resisted the urge to go off piste! I also resisted the urge to buy loads of plants just because they are pretty, which is miraculous.
> 
> They've all had a good drink and I will plant them on Wednesday.


I'm terrible for buying plants because they look pretty. Because my garden gets cold and wet during the winter many plants give up the ghost, so it's quite nice to indulge in a few pretty things each year even though I know I'll be lucky to see them again


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly @Siskin it was a flipping good job we got rid of a load of pots, or I'd have been outrageous! So many beautiful plants.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I had such an overwhelming time at the garden centre! Crikey! I'd forgotten how ginormous the one I went to today is. I was so bewildered…!
> 
> However I managed to get coleus (chocolate covered cherry, thank you @QOTN for the suggestion of coleus, I'm excited to see how it grows!), also double petunias that look amazing! All frilly! I've never seen them before…they'd better be good to have distracted me from my usual favourite of striped petunias. I couldn't resist some calibroacha too, they are so cute. I stuck (with the flowers) to hot pink, pale pink and white - I resisted the urge to go off piste! I also resisted the urge to buy loads of plants just because they are pretty, which is miraculous.
> 
> They've all had a good drink and I will plant them on Wednesday.


They'll need protecting until no risk of frost though and acclimatised gradually.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The double petunias @Lurcherlad ? Or the coleus? Or both?

See. I know nothing. Nobody in my family was a gardener, so I'm relying on you all


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I had such an overwhelming time at the garden centre! Crikey! I'd forgotten how ginormous the one I went to today is. I was so bewildered…!
> 
> However I managed to get coleus (chocolate covered cherry, thank you @QOTN for the suggestion of coleus, I'm excited to see how it grows!), also double petunias that look amazing! All frilly! I've never seen them before…they'd better be good to have distracted me from my usual favourite of striped petunias. I couldn't resist some calibroacha too, they are so cute. I stuck (with the flowers) to hot pink, pale pink and white - I resisted the urge to go off piste! I also resisted the urge to buy loads of plants just because they are pretty, which is miraculous.
> 
> They've all had a good drink and I will plant them on Wednesday.


Oh goody Calibroacha are in  I love them for filling in the gaps in my pots - I also need penstemons and aquilegia and may be some more phlox for height. Planning on going nearer the end of the month when the frosts should all be over.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The double petunias @Lurcherlad ? Or the coleus? Or both?
> 
> See. I know nothing. Nobody in my family was a gardener, so I'm relying on you all


Both ime.

I've had coleus before but they were the tender ones .... I think there are perennial ones too though .... depends which ones you bought.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah pants. I’ve done it all wrong then :/ Darn it. 

*sigh* I should stick to cooking and household chores, I’m better at them


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In other plant news, I discovered the name of Oscar’s favourite shrub to sit under whilst I was wandering around in my bewildered state! It’s a Coprosma - and is perfect as it’s a native of the Hawaiian islands apparently and it was a trip to Hawaii that caused us to move to the seaside when we did


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I had such an overwhelming time at the garden centre! Crikey! I'd forgotten how ginormous the one I went to today is. I was so bewildered…!
> However I managed to get coleus (chocolate covered cherry, thank you @QOTN for the suggestion of coleus, I'm excited to see how it grows!), also double petunias that look amazing! All frilly! I've never seen them before…they'd better be good to have distracted me from my usual favourite of striped petunias. I couldn't resist some calibroacha too, they are so cute. I stuck (with the flowers) to hot pink, pale pink and white - I resisted the urge to go off piste! I also resisted the urge to buy loads of plants just because they are pretty, which is miraculous.
> They've all had a good drink and I will plant them on Wednesday.


I was amazed to see coleus mentioned as my idea! I thought I suggested a new white lacecap hydrangea specially for pots. Then I went and looked at the link I sent you and I see it is recommended for partial sun to shade so sigh of relief here. Glad you are happy with your choice. (I told you our garden tastes were completely different.)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah pants. I've done it all wrong then :/ Darn it.
> 
> *sigh* I should stick to cooking and household chores, I'm better at them


Don't despair. Look at the label to see how hardy the coleus is. There are no frosts forecast for a while because this low is going to hang around for ages. Was it outdoors at the garden centre?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If there are no frosts or colder then average nights, then your plants will be ok outside in a sheltered place. If cold nights are forecast then bring them in for the night and put them out when the day has warmed up


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I was amazed to see coleus mentioned as my idea! I thought I suggested a new white lacecap hydrangea specially for pots. Then I went and looked at the link I sent you and I see it is recommended for partial sun to shade so sigh of relief here. Glad you are happy with your choice. (I told you our garden tastes were completely different.)


I was positively drowning in hydrangeas @QOTN ! There were so many but they all were demanding of at least some sun on the label - so it was not to be. Doesn't mean it won't be though…they were very pretty. There was even a red one!

I don't really know what my garden tastes are to be honest. For example I wouldn't pick non native bluebells but I have a raft of them under the cherry and they are happily flowering now.

Thanks both, I will keep my eyes on the forecast and bring them into the summerhouse if needs be. The coleus were just in the "outdoor undercover" bit with all the bedding plants. They weren't very expensive (six plants for £9.99) so if it goes wrong it's not the end of the world. Well, for the coleus it is but YKWIM.

It does beg the question as to why sell all these bedding plants so early if they shouldn't be outside yet? Mind you, I am reminding myself that I live in one of the places that gets the most hours of sunshine in the year in this country…I shall try to console myself with that!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah pants. I've done it all wrong then :/ Darn it.
> 
> *sigh* I should stick to cooking and household chores, I'm better at them


No, you haven't.

Pot them up as planned but keep them protected from frost. Leave them outside on nice days but take them in at night. Usually after mid May they can stay out (just keep an eye on overnight forecast and cover if necessary).

Bedding plants get us gardeners excited and we're tempted to buy early .....any casualties can be replaced .... win, win for the garden centres 

It's really just frost and bitter cold they need protecting from.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you all, I will plant them and take extra care. 

I might even talk to them a la Barbara Good with her bean, if you remember that


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lurcherlad, in the photos you posted of all the lovely flowers in your garden, what is the name of the tall plant, with white flowers on it and green and white pointed leaves? it's under the photo of the purple Honesty plant, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

winter said:


> Lurcherlad, in the photos you posted of all the lovely flowers in your garden, what is the name of the tall plant, with white flowers on it and green and white pointed leaves? it's under the photo of the purple Honesty plant, if you don't mind me asking.


I think it is a variegated form of perennial Honesty.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

winter said:


> Lurcherlad, in the photos you posted of all the lovely flowers in your garden, what is the name of the tall plant, with white flowers on it and green and white pointed leaves? it's under the photo of the purple Honesty plant, if you don't mind me asking.


Sorry, just seen this ...

Yes it's a white form of variegated Honesty. I love it! 

I bought it as 3 small plants last year ... first flowering this year. Hoping for lots of seeds.

If you would like some later in the year, let me know and I'll happily post some to you


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I'd love some seeds, thankyou.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

winter said:


> Yes I'd love some seeds, thankyou.


Ok .... I'll try and remember but feel free to prompt me at the end of the flowering time


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ok .... I'll try and remember but feel free to prompt me at the end of the flowering time


I had a perennial honesty once but I lost it. The annual ones thrive even where I don't want them!

Talking of thriving, do you have a problem with those Allium Triquetrum growing in front of one of your pics? I bought five bulbs years ago because they are so beautiful and I have spent decades removing them from every corner of the garden. I notice my neighbours who do not garden have the same problem. Fences are no barrier to such determined things. Their fragile appearance is deceptive.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I had a perennial honesty once but I lost it. The annual ones thrive even where I don't want them!
> 
> Talking of thriving, do you have a problem with those Allium Triquetrum growing in front of one of your pics? I bought five bulbs years ago because they are so beautiful and I have spent decades removing them from every corner of the garden. I notice my neighbours who do not garden have the same problem. Fences are no barrier to such determined things. Their fragile appearance is deceptive.


So far, the Allium isn't causing any issues ......


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I happened to be in Lidl and they may have had six packs of upright geraniums for £3.99. They had some pink ones and obviously after my plant buying on Monday, pink and white seems to be the bedding plant theme this season, so they jumped in my trolley. I only bought them after the post I saw on here about bees loving geraniums as they actually aren't a favourite of mine - but I'll make a sacrifice for the bee population of West Sussex 

Just been tootling around the garden, looking at things. My Mahonia is looking like there is a LOT of new growth, the Hoheria trees we bought last year are looking happy (oh how I hope they will flower in the Summer @QOTN you might like them as they are Snow White, so should have little white flowers) and there's such good growth on the hypericums that I chopped back. My hebe has no sign of flowering at all, for the second year - maybe it never will (it is meant to be a flowering hebe) but that's okay, it fills the space between the base of a tree, which stops Oscar from wanting to jump up the tree, that was the point of it.

We have Open Gardens in the village the first weekend of July, I'm not obviously going to offer my shambles of a random garden for viewing but I might have a little walk around the village looking at gardens


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not sure @Mrs Funkin that Pelargoniums (correct name for bedding geraniums) are actually that great for pollinators


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha, typical...it is definitely on the bee poster though. 

Ah well, they'll add some height...#brightside


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My runner beans and onions had a flying tank land on them 
Doesn't someone look pleased with herself


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Double haha @Lurcherlad, read up on bees and geraniums...sadly not "gaudy pelargoniums" (their quote, not mine).

One thing I do know is the bees do love my lavender bed, so all is not lost...and they've been enjoying the wallflowers too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya all, I've sneaked out of South Wales ((I'm allowed now) first time in 6 months?!?

Up here, so booked myself into Hampton Court Palace. Only the gardens open, enjoyed all the same.

Tulips ...





































They've got the wisteria growing along a low wall, all around the pond garden









Took these pics as I've put in alliums so looking for ideas what to plant with them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love HCP @westie~ma when we lived up there I had a membership to Historic Royal Palaces and I'd often go just to wander around the gardens and sit with a little packed lunch in the sunshine  I'm so surprised at how many tulips are still going, the weather seems very odd this year. I'm sure I don't usually see them now.

Hope you are enjoying your "release" after all this time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Double haha @Lurcherlad, read up on bees and geraniums...sadly not "gaudy pelargoniums" (their quote, not mine).
> 
> One thing I do know is the bees do love my lavender bed, so all is not lost...and they've been enjoying the wallflowers too.


Well, the garden is for your enjoyment too 

I know you don't love the pelargoniums particularly anyway, but I do buy a few for easy care plants that don't keel over if they go dry, and pop them in where a bit of instant colour is needed through the summer.

They flower their socks off until the frosts usually.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HCP gardens is on my list to visit, along with Kew @westie~ma.

I think the prolonged cold weather has helped the daffodils and tulips last so well this year .... several of both are still looking good in my garden atm.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a gardener for my new garden, he was taken on by my friend when he became ill.
Basically, he's been left to keep it tidy with minimal instructions for some time now.

We've had to have several chats about wildlife and I've stopped him cutting the grass in the orchard for a while and banned the ruddy strimmer all together. There are Slow worms, Newts, Mice and Hedgehogs that I know off and goodness knows what, that I have to discover 

Not sure what to give him to do to be honest! It's all so neat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> HCP gardens is on my list to visit, along with Kew @westie~ma.
> 
> I think the prolonged cold weather has helped the daffodils and tulips last so well this year .... several of both are still looking good in my garden atm.


Yes, wild primroses have only just gone............amazing


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love HCP @westie~ma when we lived up there I had a membership to Historic Royal Palaces and I'd often go just to wander around the gardens and sit with a little packed lunch in the sunshine  I'm so surprised at how many tulips are still going, the weather seems very odd this year. I'm sure I don't usually see them now.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your "release" after all this time.


That's the membership I've got , can walk to HCP from our flat and was finding myself drawn there all the time as certain gardens were free to walk through on a circular walking route including Bushy Park with Monty, so membership was a nice (relatively cheap) way for me to go somewhere when the weather is iffy.

Its a very relaxing spot for a mini picnic, thoroughly enjoy doing that.

Most of the tulips were in protected spots (kitchen garden, the fountain courtyard) maybe that helps. All the daffs were gone. The roses were budding up. I loved the wisteria, usually miss out on that and there were no dahlias planted yet they had even more tulips there which looked fab. It was lovely to go at a different time of year than I usually go.



Lurcherlad said:


> HCP gardens is on my list to visit, along with Kew @westie~ma.
> 
> I think the prolonged cold weather has helped the daffodils and tulips last so well this year .... several of both are still looking good in my garden atm.


Kew is on my list too, never been and its in with my membership so hoping to get there this year. 
I'm debating whether to get tickets for HCP garden show, tents and fencing were being put up yesterday reminding me I haven't booked yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I thought you lived in Wales @westie~ma how lovely to have a flat near Bushy too. I've run more miles around Bushy than I can imagine - we lived in Isleworth for 20 years. Lots of pals up there still - and I must say, the only two things I really miss about living here (apart from people but that's a given) are Bushy and Richmond parks.

I'm sat procrastinating about planting what and where…I really must get out there though! The sun is just peeking through and I really should be doing some garden jobs.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I thought you lived in Wales @westie~ma how lovely to have a flat near Bushy too. I've run more miles around Bushy than I can imagine - we lived in Isleworth for 20 years. Lots of pals up there still - and I must say, the only two things I really miss about living here (apart from people but that's a given) are Bushy and Richmond parks.
> 
> I'm sat procrastinating about planting what and where…I really must get out there though! The sun is just peeking through and I really should be doing some garden jobs.


Not been to Isleworth, is it worth a trip? I like exploring.

We do live in South Wales mostly, dh had an offer of a job up here, didn't want to live in hotels so we found a flat for him by Bushy Park at the end of 2015. We are renting as we only thought he'd be here 2/3 years at the most :Eggonface To get the most out of the expense of having a place here I come up once a month (pre covid) and our landlord accepts dogs so used to bring Monty up with me. He loved Bushy Park although its not a relaxing walk as I was constantly on the look out for the deer who liked to just magically appear from the ferns 

Never thought I'd like being here (too many people for me) but I have to say I quite enjoy the area and going into town for museums and shows to even just to wander. Kingston is just across the river from us, John Lewis and Waitrose within walking distance here whereas back home JL is in Cardiff 1 hour away and Waitrose is in Cowbridge 40 mins away. Its like another world to me


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah yes, my old stomping grounds. When we first moved here I remember the first Christmas throwing my toys spectacularly out of the pram because the shopping was so rubbish compared to Kingston! Isleworth isn’t worth a trip, nothing really there any more. It does have the companion gold postbox to Mo Farah’s Teddington golden post box though haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I've planted and carried and dug and weeded and I'm exhausted! However all plants are safely in, I always imagine them getting into compost from their tiny trays and breathing a little sigh of relief 

Oh I'm just leaving this here…


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've planted and carried and dug and weeded and I'm exhausted! However all plants are safely in, I always imagine them getting into compost from their tiny trays and breathing a little sigh of relief
> 
> Oh I'm just leaving this here…
> 
> View attachment 468573


Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I've planted and carried and dug and weeded and I'm exhausted! However all plants are safely in, I always imagine them getting into compost from their tiny trays and breathing a little sigh of relief
> 
> Oh I'm just leaving this here…
> 
> View attachment 468573


Aww isn't that cute about the bees

Exhausting but it does feel good once its done though 
When I get home I'm hoping to get some annuals that I bought last week :Shy and squirrelled away in my potting shed until the weather stopped with the frosts.

Dd is in charge of my seedlings which are in the kitchen, lord only knows if they are ok, daren't ask. Oh well, need to keep her sweet she's going to get roped into helping me with the remaining brambles


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My baby son worked from 10.30 til 4pm, in the rain
and 
got my fence up to seperate the garden proper, from the wildlife bit 
In no particular order....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Love picket fences


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No no, it's fine, don't worry I didn't want any blossom left on my cherry anyway.

Harumph. 

Pesky wind.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> No no, it's fine, don't worry I didn't want any blossom left on my cherry anyway.
> 
> Harumph.
> 
> Pesky wind.


It was hailstones here a few days ago battering the blossoms on the crab apples


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Only three weeks later than last year. Apple tree now has blossom and everything else has gone mad.


















Dear little 'Pink Panda' strawberry









Geum ' Bell Bank'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor blimey weeding is a never ending task isn't it?

Some strange things in the garden. My echium has started to flower - it's not meant to flower until next year and not until the summer. Hmmm. Anyway, I like it - the flowers are lovely close up and apparently (ha!) the bees like it.

















It's so tall!










The (non native) bluebells are doing okay this year. Not great but is a nice bit of colour.










I was then weeeeeeeeding again…

















The Mahonia has its crazy berries in full effect too 










Despite the fact it looks a bit sad there's a lot of new growth.

I'm trying my best but heck there's a lot to keep on top of! Eek!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm still struggling to get the garden under control, I might try and find someone to help unless I get new feet for my birthday!

I have this really pretty (although leaning) tree in the lawn. I've searched the image but nothing comes up that matches... any ideas garden gurus?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Amalanchier?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Blowing a gale here!!
Not as bad as the bank holiday, although they've given it rough through to the weekend. 

Got one half of my lawn done on Tuesday before it rained and did the other half yesterday (I have a path splitting the lawns) didn't want to start one and have to leave it half cut. 

Did the cottage lawns yesterday as well ready for guests. 

Was proper busy because in the evening had a council meeting and the AGM 

All go yesterday.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got my first flower in my new garden in the wildflower meadow that was for my friend. It's a lovely blue Cornflower 

Also got the first truss started on my tomato plants


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Amalanchier?


 I don't think so as there are not flowers just silvery leaves, love it though!

Unfortunately I didn't manage to get a photo but two little Goldfinch were helping me out by eating the dandelion seeds  I've not seen them on the ground before.

After asking here and identifying a passion flower growing over the oil tank, I took a risk and pruned all the dead looking thatch. Well I'm pleased to say that it's alive and has lots of signs of new growth. Still just looks like twigs in front of ugly tank but I'm hopeful to have much prettier pics to post in a couple of months! Now and before....


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> That's the membership I've got , can walk to HCP from our flat and was finding myself drawn there all the time as certain gardens were free to walk through on a circular walking route including Bushy Park with Monty, so membership was a nice (relatively cheap) way for me to go somewhere when the weather is iffy.
> 
> Its a very relaxing spot for a mini picnic, thoroughly enjoy doing that.
> 
> ...


When I was a little girl we lived in Bushy Park Road, so the park was our playground. I remember (just) the US airbase there and if you look hard you can still see the newer bricks in the wall on Sandy Lane where they removed the entrance to the base when they left.

I'm a bit frightened to go back to Hampton Court after the garden 'restoration' back to Tudor(?) they did some years ago, as I'm sure that some of my favourite bits will be gone. Is there still a Laburnum tunnel? 
Have you checked out Marble Hill Park? There's a great tea room.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Flipping heck. Just been clearing debris from the storms…I think my
Clematis has had it - but I’ll do a post on that another day. 

Our neighbours have an evil berberis and they pruned it the other day for the first time in years - today I’ve cleared up an entire bucket of spikes all over our lawn and patio. I hate that berberis! It’s spikes are so nasty and I don’t want Oscar treading on them. I know I won’t get them all but I’ve managed to get quite a lot.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been over weeding at my new garden today. 
There's plenty to do ..................
IMG_9525 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Yes, it does go to that fence you can see in the distance. That's about half the length of the total garden, though the rest has front,driveway, garage and greenhouse


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Been over weeding at my new garden today.
> There's plenty to do ..................
> IMG_9525 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Yes, it does go to that fence you can see in the distance. That's about half the length of the total garden, though the rest has front,driveway, garage and greenhouse


Wow, you're going to have fun with all that, will be interesting to see pics as you progress. How big/small is your current garden?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Wow, you're going to have fun with all that, will be interesting to see pics as you progress. How big/small is your current garden?


Postage stamp


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Postage stamp


I can understand why you're moving


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The ancient Bramley. This tree was mature when my friend moved there about 1977

IMG_9539 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The eaters 
IMG_9540 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The orchard is bigger than my present garden.

At least one of these in each of the three compost bins
IMG_9538 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you been bequeathed your new house @rona ? (No need to answer if I'm being too nosy!)

How lovely to have fruit trees


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have you been bequeathed your new house @rona ? (No need to answer if I'm being too nosy!)
> 
> How lovely to have fruit trees


Yes, along with the dog


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! A woofer too  I know you'd rather have your friend though, I hope it's not too stressful dealing with everything.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! A woofer too  I know you'd rather have your friend though, I hope it's not too stressful dealing with everything.


I'm getting there thanks. Just the legal rigmarole  I can't move in because I can't afford two properties. It's ridiculous. I'm going to be relatively well off but they won't let me have any until probate


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Back from holibobs and amazed at how the garden has filled out in a week!

I’m itching to get out there tomorrow


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@rona Oh my, what a space, fab!! Really looking forward to seeing what you do with it.

@Lurcherlad Hope you had a lovely time xx

Meanwhile in The Land of Pelting Rain  I've been nipping out in between the showers to edge my borders and keep on top of the weeds.

Too wet to get to sort out the bottom corner brambles, when is it going to stop raining? Had a partial dry day on Saturday but I'd rather walk with dh (by the sea!) then watch the rugby than garden on the one nice day we get. Flipping rain 

Have finally moved my seedlings out to the potting shed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My seedlings are growing well ... need to get them acclimatised to outside and growing on. Courgette already has a flower!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Current weather, pelting rain on the bomb shelter roof. Had more than enough now someone else should have a share of this rain.












Lurcherlad said:


> My seedlings are growing well ... need to get them acclimatised to outside and growing on. Courgette already has a flower!
> 
> View attachment 469172
> 
> ...


Looking good!!
My courgettes are a little behind yours but they are outside in their butler sink. Could that be why?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably .... it’s not very warm.

Mine are all still in the conservatory.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Probably .... it's not very warm.
> 
> Mine are all still in the conservatory.


There was no more room to start them indoors here so sowed the sink and covered with a big pane of glass left over from our window replacement. They are in the sunniest spot so fingers crossed.

Saw this online, thought we had loads of rain ...
https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/weather-rain-wettest-record-wales-20670271.amp


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I put some of the young runner beans outside for that reason, in a sheltered but sunny spot and draped some net curtain round them for a little protection.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I know I have lost height as I have aged but these plants must be 50% taller than usual.









Still no roses flowering yet but Marie Pavie is gearing up for a good show









The first year for Veronica Gentainoides in my garden. I lost several years ago so kept these new ones in pots









My beloved Hesperis plus the first Iris to open









White Lilac. Shame about the neighbour's shed but I have plans to blot it out. (They took down a massive Bay so I am definitely not complaining.)








Nothing much would grow that side of the garden apart from the sweet cicely because of their brambles and ivy crawling over the fence but a friend has cleared it and re-planted an Alba rose that had outgrown its original space after 34 years. I found a buddleia seedling and a friend has taken a couple of cuttings from plants I gave her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking super @QOTN - exactly how I imagine a cottage garden in my head


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay clematis gurus. Here is my poor clematis - which every other year has flowered before the cherry.

I've trimmed a bit today and there seem to be signs of life in some of it (green in the middle of the stem) - but what do I do? Is it in shock because it lost all the leylandii protection? Do I just remove all the twigs/stems that are basically a "nest" on the top of what is left of the cherry? Part of me thinks it's worth to try…but as always I bow to your superior knowledge!































Echium is awesome! The bees are loving it


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If it were mine, I’d remove the nest and leave the stems round the trunk and hope it sprouts new shoots .... now is it’s growing season for next year’s flowers if it’s a Montana, so it should have time to get some growth back.

Assuming too that the cherry hasn’t been smothered and won’t have leaves/flowers in future.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Lurcherlad so I shall just remove it all, I'll get husband to set me up with a ladder to do it carefully, so that I don't dame the cherry too much. Interestingly (or not!) there's actually growth at the back of the cherry (where the echium is) that was never there when the leylandii were there.

I've nothing to lose by pruning it right back, as it's not going to liven up otherwise I don't think! Thanks so much....another job for the weekend! Never ending, this gardening malarkey...!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Give it a couple of watering cans full of water with some feed in it too maybe?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, it does get fed (with what's left when husband has fertilised the two hoheria trees) - probably not enough though, I shall do extra for a few weeks


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not a clematis guru having lost precious ones in the past but I would cut it right back. The only one I have now is a Montana which self-seeded by my outhouse and proceeded to obliterate one of my strawberry barrels. Although I liked it very much, it was totally inappropriate in that position so I cut it to the ground. It did not have stems anywhere near as thick as yours but it sprouted from the base instead of the existing stems and I posted a pic of it earlier this year. It has invaded some spare wire covered netting covering it in flowers. They are very resilient plants. Mine is growing in crushed concrete covered in gravel but I think yours, being so mature, will have a big shock when you cut it down so I would feed it and top dress it with more earth at the same time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What I honestly don't understand is how it went from flowering last year to this year being a nest of twigs. All I could think was that the removal of the conifers sent it into some kind of shock, I didn't realise they literally just keeled over, overnight so to speak. 

Thanks both, I shall prune and feed and top soil...and keep my fingers crossed next year.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I take it the clematis is a Montana type which are usually bombproof as they are the species and not hybrids. Mine at home is in flower despite living high up on the Cotswolds with late frosts and miserable weather during the spring. As Lurcherlad has said, cutting the top off will stop flowering for this year, but next year with lots of growth from this year you should have a fine display. Putting a good mulch around the base will help as clematis like to be buried deep in the soil. Clematis wilt rarely effects Montana’s, but if it has and the plant is deeply buried then there is a good chance that it will sprout from the bottom.
If it’s not a Montana then they are normally cut right back each year and flowers off new growth.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I hacked down a massive, ancient Montana last year to 3 feet high and it resprouted, then in Spring I chopped it down to just one thick stump a few inches high, because it looked awful.

I thought that would finish it off tbh, but it's thrown out one healthy looking shoot since, so fingers crossed 










The white one at the other end of the garden appeared dead, after flourishing for 3 or 4 years so I cut it back to green wood but that one does seem to have snuffed it.

The pink replacement is growing well so I'll take the remaining stem of the dead one out now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Our first blooming rose this year, it's a lovely colour and has a lovely smell










I love woodruff but it is such a thug










I potted this up a few weeks ago and now its blooming










Made up a couple of hanging baskets today, here's one










's so


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, this was this time last year (sorry for the dark photo). I've no idea what sort of clematis it is - but I'm so bemused how it can do this last year and then this year look like it's done for!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like a Montana


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained I guess...*nervously sharpens pruning shears*

@Charity I love the "paint effect" petunias (I couldn't think of another way to describe it, sorry!).


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Mrs Funkin my only experience with clematis is the two that I have, bought because they were £1 each on the dead and dying shelf (I felt sorry for them), a year maybe more in their cans in our old house, they survived, moved here and I put them into a pot last year, survived and flowered but not much growth, they'd never flowered before. This year they are romping up their climbing thing, quite happy.



QOTN said:


> I know I have lost height as I have aged but these plants must be 50% taller than usual.
> View attachment 469278
> 
> 
> ...


You have such a lovely garden


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Saw my raised bed in the sun and wanted to share








I don't know what it is but this plant with pink flowers keeps on appearing, it's spreading, but I like it so it can stay.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Your plant is Centranthus Ruber, common name wall valerian.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Looked out of my bedroom window this morning to see my first rose bloom, climbing Arthur Bell. It smells gorgeous.

All my roses are on the verge of flowering, I can't wait


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> Looked out of my bedroom window this morning to see my first rose bloom, climbing Arthur Bell. It smells gorgeous.
> 
> All my roses are on the verge of flowering, I can't wait
> 
> ...


That's lovely, you can't beat roses.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Your plant is Centranthus Ruber, common name wall valerian.


Thank you.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Just been out in the garden again, it's really about to pop and I'm going away 5 days 

It will never be a pristine garden as that's not what I want. Do have a few gaps that need filling though. I'm also going to move my wild flowers to the back rather than front of the lawn x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My garden's still very much a WIP (& that's going to be even slower now as I've recently taken on an allotment because I just felt I needed evern more work!

Some of this year's blooms:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely flowers @simplysardonic, you do seem fond of purplely colours.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Lovely flowers @simplysardonic, you do seem fond of purplely colours.


I'm trying to expand my range of colour, some of the alliums are white but they're nowhere near open yet!

I keep going on Sarah Raven's website & looking at her collections, I love all the pastel mixes she does.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. The clematis has had a major haircut and filled a wheelbarrow but I just can’t get any higher up it so I’ll just have to hope for the best. There’s definitely some green in some of the stems - and I’ve probably cut bits I shouldn’t…I shall keep my fingers crossed for next year. 

The bluebells are all dying now - I don’t like this bit where they are dead and you have to leave them to feed the bulbs, always looks so messy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. The clematis has had a major haircut and filled a wheelbarrow but I just can't get any higher up it so I'll just have to hope for the best. There's definitely some green in some of the stems - and I've probably cut bits I shouldn't…I shall keep my fingers crossed for next year.
> 
> The bluebells are all dying now - I don't like this bit where they are dead and you have to leave them to feed the bulbs, always looks so messy.


My grape hyacinths are the same, plus there's goosegrass coming up amongst them that I have to keep removing.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Really pleased today.
YouGarden had an offer of 12 plug Dahlia plants and just pay the £6.99 postage.
That is 2 plants of 6 colours.

The plants arrived this morning nicely packed so I have now potted them up and will let them grown on before I plant out.
They are quite big straight from the packing.
Well impressed.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm trying to expand my range of colour, some of the alliums are white but they're nowhere near open yet!
> 
> I keep going on Sarah Raven's website & looking at her collections, I love all the pastel mixes she does.


Have a look at Claire Austin's website. She does lots of perennials, I bought some really good quality plants from there and they are now flowering.

https://claireaustin-hardyplants.co.uk/t/plants/perennials


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

With the lovely weather these last few days, things are growing fast

The first of the For Your Eyes Only rose









Rock rose









Aquilega - two colours on the same plant









White veronica









Rose Laura Ford









Pot of Million Bells (I think)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Charity said:


> Have a look at Claire Austin's website. She does lots of perennials, I bought some really good quality plants from there and they are now flowering.
> 
> https://claireaustin-hardyplants.co.uk/t/plants/perennials


I keep looking at her website & will be ordering from there at some point, she has aconitum x camarrum 'Bicolor' which I've found hard to get hold of locally.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> With the lovely weather these last few days, things are growing fast
> White valerian


@Charity is the pic you have labelled white valerian really white veronica? If so, please can you tell me the cultivar? I would love one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> @Charity is the pic you have labelled white valerian really white veronica? If so, please can you tell me the cultivar? I would love one.


Yes, you're right, well spotted. Duh! Senior moment.  Its called Veronica Tissington White. It's very pretty


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Thought I would get a few annuals to put in the pots on the deck at the static only to find out all the local nurseries have closed down. Need to go for a longish drive for just a few pretty flowers.
Not sure what’s happening with one garden centre, it’s apparently been closed since March last year and hasn’t opened since. Looks to be intact still, I guess they’ve just not been able to find enough money to open


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Yes, you're right, well spotted. Duh! Senior moment.  Its called Veronica Tissington White. It's very pretty


Many thanks. I saw the pic first and got all excited then saw the 'valerian' bit!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Picked up a couple of Nicotiana Sylvestris, 4 pelargonium, 2 Callie and a pretty blue Parahebe today, to finish off the window boxes, hanging basket etc.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The garden is very green this year .... needs more colour imo. (Though everything's a bit late because of the long cold Spring).



























Excuse the grass .... No Mow May .... will give it a trim now it's June 









This Rhodi is back to full strength despite being cut right back to a few short stumps about 3/4 years ago 









The red Rhodi in the background was pruned severely last Autumn by the tree surgeon and looks very spindly. I'm contemplating cutting it right back to stumps and refurbishing that whole border.









Flag Iris









I'm sure by now the pansies and forget-me-nots would be over and replaced.









Snow in Summer is gorgeous this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This morning ....










Same time last year ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, what a difference @Lurcherlad ! This cold dry April has had a big effect I think. Your garden is looking super, though, despite the attempts of the weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So a few weeks ago I tried to rescue my pots at the front of the house (the little fir trees weren't very happy) and the violas and pansies at the back of the house were pitiful this year, but I thought I'd put them in the front pots, give them some new compost & miracle grow feed…and look! They have perked up no end 

















Will go and dead head when it's a bit cooler…I'm happy they have been rescued though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The strange looking palm flowers have appeared…and the echium is fully blooming and is about 9 feet tall. I love it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Lurcherlad and @Mrs Funkin, your plants look lovely. I love snow in summer, reminds me of my childhood home, we had loads of it in the front garden.

I think all the rain we had earlier in the year has done the plants a world of good.

My first of my very favourite rose has come out today


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's beautiful - I do love orange roses. I must plant some one day...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So we have lots of cuckoo spit on the three big lavenders...and today there was a starling fest sitting on the lavender, I can only assume because they were eating the juvenile frog hoppers inside the cuckoo spit? 

It was around this time that Oscar was chilling in the conservatory and a juvenile starling (I think) flew into the conservatory and he went BONKERS!  So much for being aged and infirm  He didn't catch it or anything, fear not.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we have lots of cuckoo spit on the three big lavenders...and today there was a starling fest sitting on the lavender, I can only assume because they were eating the juvenile frog hoppers inside the cuckoo spit?
> 
> It was around this time that Oscar was chilling in the conservatory and a juvenile starling (I think) flew into the conservatory and he went BONKERS!  So much for being aged and infirm  He didn't catch it or anything, fear not.


There's more to Oscar than meets the eye. 

I went out early this morning to find Toppy and a squirrel who was sitting in our guttering swearing at each other.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Lurcherlad Your garden looks lovely. 
Fab seeing everyone's gardens waking up.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just spent a lovely afternoon in the garden.

Created a couple of planters from some rectangular supports for a bath in the Hydro Centre we are knocking down to make a training room, had a couple of Azaleas that I bought cheap plus a couple of home grown Lupins and new Dahlias recently purchased as plugs and stained, lined and filled the planters.

Gave everything a good watering as I am out training dogs this evening till after 8.00 and now having food and drink.

Only down side was the neighbours are smoking wacky baccy again and the sickly sweet smell is drifting to my house.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack and I are chilling in the garden at the moment, enjoying the shade and a light breeze.

We too have neighbours on the wacky baccy a couple of gardens down one way, while a couple of gardens down the other way is an Indian family holding a wedding reception ..... a good variety of music playing .... including Bangra, Bob Marley, etc. and not too loud, so actually quite pleasant.

Makes a change from the usual screaming kids, dogs barking and brain splitting power tools for hours on end!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've found out what my little tree is... It's actually a shrub.

I was freeing another little field mouse, who had evaded my efforts since Saturday, and there was an amazing smell in the garden. Little silver tree now has tiny yellow flowers and my pic finally gave me a result on Google search! It is 
Elaeagnus Commutata Zempin Silver Berry
Smells fabulous, I can smell it wafting in the house now **

*














*


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Btw, mouse had a bit of cracker then banana for desert so he had plenty of energy to get back home


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> @Lurcherlad and @Mrs Funkin, your plants look lovely. I love snow in summer, reminds me of my childhood home, we had loads of it in the front garden.
> 
> I think all the rain we had earlier in the year has done the plants a world of good.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind me asking which rose it is. I love roses 

Ive been away for 5 days and come home to a garden which made me smile x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking which rose it is. I love roses
> 
> Ive been away for 5 days and come home to a garden which made me smile x
> 
> ...


It's a David Austin rose called Lady of Shalott, its so reliable and comes out with lots of flowers on every year. I've got four of them in a row outside my bedroom and they look gorgeous and so bright when they're all out together. I'll try and post another photo tomorrow as lots are coming out now.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> It's a David Austin rose called Lady of Shalott, its so reliable and comes out with lots of flowers on every year. I've got four of them in a row outside my bedroom and they look gorgeous and so bright when they're all out together. I'll try and post another photo tomorrow as lots are coming out now.


Ah thanks.

I've bought my first two Austin's last year as bare roots and they are doing well, Desdemona and Port Sunlight (also an orange).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Everyone has lovely gardens with beautiful plants and flowers in, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more, my oriental poppy has finally bloomed & he was worth the wait!

I'm envious of everyone else's white alliums, I bought a mixed pack of bulbs & the purple ones are big & strong but the whites have quite weak stems & are only just coming onto flower, think I'll have to stake them.

Cerinthes are getting ready to flower








Nemesia


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful flowers. The Nemesia is an unusual colour, really lovely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Beautiful flowers. The Nemesia is an unusual colour, really lovely


I've seen some lovely nemesia this year, also annual phlox on some gorgeous pastel colours, my daughter surprised me with this one & I can't remember what variety it was as I threw the label out!
Definitely going to grow more of these next year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@MissKittyKat, here's the border planted with Lady of Shalott, together with the pink For Your Eyes Only. Yes, I know, orange and pink...yuk! I just love bright colours so I don't care if they clash.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> @MissKittyKat, here's the border planted with Lady of Shalott, together with the pink For Your Eyes Only. Yes, I know, orange and pink...yuk! I just love bright colours so I don't care if they clash.
> 
> View attachment 469809
> 
> ...


Definitely not yuk, that is my sort of border. When my roses are in full bloom together there will be orange, pinks, yellows, whites and purples!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My Polemoniums are always big and strong because they choose to grow out of some of my boys and girls.









I like Foxgloves in drifts at the back of the borders so I sprinkle seeds accordingly. They always pop up at the edge of the path like sentries.









This Iris was a freebie from Parkers. As usual, it was incorrectly named. A friend told me 'Superstition' is NOT this colour. Does anybody know what this cultivar is?









Roses are just beginning. Mutabilis









Nevada









Penelope









Gladiolus 'Byzantinus'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Charity hot pink and orange is one of my favourite colour combinations! Those rises are totally my kind of thing. I also love orange and purple together (violas are very clever doing it naturally).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I just walked to the corner shop post office and was most envious to note that a house around the corner has its hypericums in full flower already! I’m hoping I’ve not killed off the flowering of mine this year by hard pruning them…that would be sad  

I’m very disappointed with my lavender tiara too, I thought that the body of the lavender would burst forth but they haven’t. They look like they are emerging but haven’t, perhaps they aren’t supposed to…on the plus side I have a good feeling about my big lavender bed of ordinary English lavender. Lots of new growth and signs of flowers. 

More disappointment with the coleus too  They are not happy where I wanted them to live so I’ve had to think again…two out of six just keeled over. So currently not too much to smoke about…come on sunshine, help me out


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I just walked to the corner shop post office and was most envious to note that a house around the corner has its hypericums in full flower already! I'm hoping I've not killed off the flowering of mine this year by hard pruning them…that would be sad
> I'm very disappointed with my lavender tiara too, I thought that the body of the lavender would burst forth but they haven't. They look like they are emerging but haven't, perhaps they aren't supposed to…on the plus side I have a good feeling about my big lavender bed of ordinary English lavender. Lots of new growth and signs of flowers.
> More disappointment with the coleus too  They are not happy where I wanted them to live so I've had to think again…two out of six just keeled over. So currently not too much to smoke about…come on sunshine, help me out


If you have the Androsaemum, it is supposed to flower in midsummer. We are not there yet especially this year.

A friend of mine has coleus in a shady spot. Could yours have had a problem when you bought them? I wouldn't give up on them yet. If the roots are alive, they might recover.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I just walked to the corner shop post office and was most envious to note that a house around the corner has its hypericums in full flower already! I'm hoping I've not killed off the flowering of mine this year by hard pruning them…that would be sad
> 
> I'm very disappointed with my lavender tiara too, I thought that the body of the lavender would burst forth but they haven't. They look like they are emerging but haven't, perhaps they aren't supposed to…on the plus side I have a good feeling about my big lavender bed of ordinary English lavender. Lots of new growth and signs of flowers.
> 
> More disappointment with the coleus too  They are not happy where I wanted them to live so I've had to think again…two out of six just keeled over. So currently not too much to smoke about…come on sunshine, help me out


My hypericum isn't out yet, lots of buds but no flowers. Have you got buds?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not sure @Charity I'll look tomorrow  I hope I do :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I just walked to the corner shop post office and was most envious to note that a house around the corner has its hypericums in full flower already! I'm hoping I've not killed off the flowering of mine this year by hard pruning them…that would be sad


This is my H. Androsaemum. I pruned it back almost to the ground just after you asked about pruning yours. if you look carefully, the tiny yellow dots will be the flowers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, I don't think I even have that...I'll check. Husband has watered and fertilised lots of the garden today, so I shall have my fingers crossed


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The hydrangeas that I chopped in the autumn are coming back. Needed doing as they were making mowing difficult.









Could someone tell me what this plant is? Its got quite large this year. I've increased the size of the border so not worried about it getting bigger just don't know what it is.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Astilbe?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Astilbe?


I was going to say that too !

I've a couple at the bottom of the garden but they aren't so advanced as @Westie-ma's

In fact all your gardens seem more advanced than mine and I'm in the, supposedly, "warmer" South East !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Buttercups. 

Weed or leave them be?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Buttercups. Weed or leave them be?


Unless you want the ground covered by them, including the lawn, dig them out! They creep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was just reading about that @QOTN - that's my job for tomorrow then


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Astilbe?





Bertie'sMum said:


> I was going to say that too !
> 
> I've a couple at the bottom of the garden but they aren't so advanced as @Westie-ma's
> 
> In fact all your gardens seem more advanced than mine and I'm in the, supposedly, "warmer" South East !


Thank you, I now know. 
@Lurcherlad @Bertie'sMum I've looked on RHS and it says it likes boogy ground and to avoid midday sun. Its not in boggy ground and it gets midday sun. I did cut it back late autumn (it looked beyond ugly). When I extended the border I filled with a mixture of garden compost and compost, it seems to have liked it and has gone bonkers.

@Bertie'sMum We've had it quite cold here March and April while May was a complete wash out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it looks happy enough 

The added compost must be holding enough moisture … just keep an eye out in hot weather so it doesn’t get too dry.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Buttercups.
> 
> Weed or leave them be?


I left the buttercups in our garden because I thought the flowers were pretty and they spread everywhere, all through the grass, they took over the lawn, it's taken a long time to remove them, I recommend weeding as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @winter they've only just appeared so hopefully I can get them out with not too much harm done.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @winter they've only just appeared so hopefully I can get them out with not too much harm done.


Did you get rid of the ones in the pics of the bed you posted some time ago? They were looking as though they were winding round plants.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I did, it’s the same place again…pesky!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did, it's the same place again…pesky!


Oh dear, remember what I said yesterday about one year's seeding!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I will indeed.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I must stop taking pics of my roses!










Desdemona - I'm surprised by the flash of pink.










Sir John Mills Rose and the ants.










I've got poppies popping up everywhere!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jet black petunia









Dhalia









First courgette (about an inch long )









Zantadeschia









Rose and pansies that are still flowering









Signs of life - yay! 

Can't remember what it is though … kolomikta?










Hope it turns out like this photo


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MissKittyKat said:


> I must stop taking pics of my roses!
> 
> View attachment 470157
> 
> ...


Please keep showing us your roses.

posted too early ...

They are lovely to see.

Planning on altering our front garden into an area for two cars, I am thinking of putting roses into the area that will be left, its currently all lawn and east facing, it does get a huge chunk of sun.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First flower on this Zantadeschia … so pleased I managed to get it through a Winter in the conservatory 

















Another 2 clematis…. I need to do a count up …. I have an obsession


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> I must stop taking pics of my roses!


Please don't. I think those of us who love roses should be trying to convince any unbelievers how wonderful they are. Having said that, I will only post a few today.
First two of my older roses.
Marie Pavie with her foxglove sentry









Souvenir de St Annes


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Now some of my David Austin roses
Geoff Hamilton starting to bloom









Winchester Cathedral on the right and Shropshire Lad on the left









Another view of Shropshire Lad









Ground cover Lamium 'White Nancy'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you seen the new Duke of Edinburgh rose? It’s rather nice - I need to figure out how to have some roses…not sure how though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my gosh! Buttercup weeding is EVIL!

That is all. 

More to do on Saturday…but I’ve made a good start, new hand fork arriving tomorrow. Slight delay due to Oscar’s incident!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my gosh! Buttercup weeding is EVIL!
> 
> That is all.
> 
> More to do on Saturday…but I've made a good start, new hand fork arriving tomorrow. Slight delay due to Oscar's incident!


I finally managed to get up the steps to the upper bit of our little garden. I wanted to weed out a plant that's been taking over, we had a go at it earlier in the year digging out as much as possible. Now it's come up you can hardly see where we worked on it. So I just hauled out as much as I could manage to get at in the hope it will gradually give up if I keep at it. And then horrors of horrors I spotted a whole load of creeping buttercup plus other weeds taking over another area, trouble is I will not be able to do it myself. OH is not at all interested in gardening and has no idea which are weeds or plants I want to keep and although he has a go, he really doesn't do things properly. 
Seriously thinking of getting a gardener to come in to keep everything under control, wouldn't need much, just a morning or day every other week during the growing season. I'm planning to ask a friend who does local gardening jobs if she has some hours free as I know she'll work with me and we can plan things together.
Also thinking of getting a cleaner
I hate getting old and infirm. It's not fair.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Siskin my husband is the same. He's good for digging a hole in the place I tell him though - and he's good at watering and fertilising 

Hahahahahaha! I'm SO not gardening fit. I've pulled all the muscles in my right shoulder from digging and the muscles in my bum cheeks from leaning and bending at strange angles...and I run over 20 miles each week, I"m not a generally unfit woman.

In happy news, my new hand fork arrived today...so tomorrow I'm back out there! Pah! Eat stainless steel hand fork prongs, creeping buttercups! Take that **

** until next week when I'm out there again, obviously.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I finally managed to get up the steps to the upper bit of our little garden. I wanted to weed out a plant that's been taking over, we had a go at it earlier in the year digging out as much as possible. Now it's come up you can hardly see where we worked on it. So I just hauled out as much as I could manage to get at in the hope it will gradually give up if I keep at it. And then horrors of horrors I spotted a whole load of creeping buttercup plus other weeds taking over another area, trouble is I will not be able to do it myself. OH is not at all interested in gardening and has no idea which are weeds or plants I want to keep and although he has a go, he really doesn't do things properly.
> Seriously thinking of getting a gardener to come in to keep everything under control, wouldn't need much, just a morning or day every other week during the growing season. I'm planning to ask a friend who does local gardening jobs if she has some hours free as I know she'll work with me and we can plan things together.
> Also thinking of getting a cleaner
> I hate getting old and infirm. It's not fair.


I know exactly how you feel. I can't manage my garden by myself any longer. Getting old and feeble is so upsetting. I can still do the pruning and deadheading and even planting but weeding is really hard. A neighbour has been helping me the last few years but she was taken ill about six weeks ago. Now she is better and it is such a relief so I hope your friend can help. Another friend of mine came to help a few times but he doesn't really want to do what I ask and his partner had to remind him it is my garden. Oh dear. I didn't want to sound ungrateful but it was so upsetting.

@Mrs Funkin Have you got a pointed trowel? I think they are often best for weeding.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have two trowels, one of which I did a lot with yesterday but I found the soil needed a fork but I only had the long handled one (as in the handle is the length of a broom handle). It was quite good but I thought a hand fork would be good - I did have one before but I can’t think where it’s got to. 

Tomorrow is a busy day. Running, weeding, dead heading, normal house chores, then out to a bbq...all the time keeping an eye on the furry boy. He will be out with me tomorrow I’m sure, he does love to be out with us in the garden. 

It’s meant to be wonderful weather this weekend everyone, so try to enjoy it but wear a hat and sun cream!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I want to get MIL’s terrace tidying and planting up of her pots all done today … early before it’s too hot.

Later, once it’s cooled I want to finish planting my own home grown plants and do a final tidy so I can just sit back and relax tomorrow abd just enjoy my garden … maybe have a bbq too


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I have never been able to grow a peony in my little garden, but this year I had one bud and so excited to see the flower, but OH decided he needed to clad the wall behind and it could not wait, so before he wrecked it I picked it and today it opened :Jawdrop:Joyful:Joyful. If anyone has any tips on peony growing I'd be grateful, would love to see a whole host of these next year.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Peonies can be difficult to grow because they need to be planted very near the surface. I have seen 1cm recommended. They can become buried deeper over time and that can prevent them flowering. Having said that I only have 'Sarah Bernhardt' and one red Officinalis in my garden having lost others in the past so I would appreciate further advice too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I have never been able to grow a peony in my little garden, but this year I had one bud and so excited to see the flower, but OH decided he needed to clad the wall behind and it could not wait, so before he wrecked it I picked it and today it opened :Jawdrop:Joyful:Joyful. If anyone has any tips on peony growing I'd be grateful, would love to see a whole host of these next year.
> View attachment 470337


That's beautiful, hope it lasts a while

Oh @Siskin and @QOTN, I know I know the feeling.  My front garden is getting full of weeds again and I keep looking at it but that's all I do, the thought of the battle and the back ache puts me off but I will have to tackle it. How I yearn for the days when I could easily do a couple of hours gardening and still be standing at the end of it. I've reduced my garden a lot over the last few years so I can cope with it and I look at photos I took years ago and wish it was like that now. Unfortunately, my OH has no interest in gardening whatsoever so its just me and I can honestly say its a struggle nowadays. Cherish your youth while you have it folks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's partly @Charity why we're looking to sell our house with 100' garden in the next 5 years (we're 60 and 61).

I know it won't be long before I can't manage it any more and rather than have to watch it deteriorate, I'd rather move to somewhere with a terrace or balcony.

Freeing up some of the equity will be helpful too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's partly @Charity why we're looking to sell our house with 100' garden in the next 5 years (we're 60 and 61).
> 
> I know it won't be long before I can't manage it any more and rather than have to watch it deteriorate, I'd rather move to somewhere with a terrace or balcony.
> 
> Freeing up some of the equity will be helpful too.


You're very wise. Much better to do the move while you can as it gets more difficult the older you get. I wish my OH would consider a move but his feet are firmly rooted.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Desdemona has started to open. She is just lovely with the sweetest perfume x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew! I can't physically do any more today 1) I'm shattered and 2) we are off out shortly and I need to get ready.

I'm so pleased with how the round walled bed is looking  I shall do a bit more tomorrow to try to get it really tidy. Bluebells are gone now too, so that's always tidier.



















Could anyone tell me what the plant here at the front is? The one that looks a bit like a succulent? I've probably been told before but I might remember this time! I rather like the little pink alpine too, I bought them in Morrison's in full lockdown last year when that was the only place I could buy plants.










I'm also pleased to report that the callistemon are starting to pop out! There are so many blooms on there - I shall be happy as they were a little sad last year. I checked the hypericum they other day, only one little flower bud…but today a good few more, hurrah.










Honestly, the feel of the end of the flower before it blooms is incredible.










We have two big callistemon shrubs, I think they are my favourite thing in the whole garden.

Looking forward to more hard work tomorrow…hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Could anyone tell me what the plant here at the front is? The one that looks a bit like a succulent? I've probably been told before but I might remember this time! I rather like the little pink alpine too, I bought them in Morrison's in full lockdown last year when that was the only place I could buy plants.


I think it is a Sedum but have no idea of its name.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks lovely @Mrs Funkin. I agree its a sedum, don't know which there are so many


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's partly @Charity why we're looking to sell our house with 100' garden in the next 5 years (we're 60 and 61).
> 
> I know it won't be long before I can't manage it any more and rather than have to watch it deteriorate, I'd rather move to somewhere with a terrace or balcony.
> 
> Freeing up some of the equity will be helpful too.


I know what you mean! It does get more difficult when your back and knees are ageing. I feel every one of my 67 years and more some days, and have to pace myself, but I enjoy a good potter about and sitting in the sun afterwards with a cup of tea admiring the flowers and listening to the birds in the small space I call a garden (oh and it's a good place for Dan to have a quick wee morning and evening too


MissKittyKat said:


> Desdemona has started to open. She is just lovely with the sweetest perfume x
> View attachment 470369


beautiful!


Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! I can't physically do any more today 1) I'm shattered and 2) we are off out shortly and I need to get ready.
> 
> I'm so pleased with how the round walled bed is looking  I shall do a bit more tomorrow to try to get it really tidy. Bluebells are gone now too, so that's always tidier.
> 
> ...


Looking good there, bottle brush is a lovely addition, so pretty when it's in flower.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

More roses coming out,

Emily Bronte









Boscobel









Darcy Bussell


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Could anyone tell me what the plant here at the front is? The one that looks a bit like a succulent? I've probably been told before but I might remember this time!


iis it possibly london pride
I have a variegated one in my front garden
sends up long stems with a cloud of delicate blossoms
id show a pic but my phone is, once again, at the menders


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! So I’ve weeded the entire shrub border (the length of the fence down the right hand side) and I was so excited to see that there are signs of flowers on my non-flowering hebe  Hurrah! How pleasing. Some of my double petunias are starting to bloom...not the colour it said on the plant label though! 

Husband has now got a plant identifier app. He spent half an hour walking around testing me on everything...all it could tell me about the sedum was that it is a stone crop...so just a sedum then. It’s quite nice, looks like there are flowers on there.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you remember the Erigeron which I nearly dug up as I thought they had died due to the cold weather in the winter but some of you said wait and see. Well, good advice, here they are full of life again.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine came back too but not as spectacularly as yours!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Mine came back too but not as spectacularly as yours!


Trouble is it self seeds all over the place. There's even some come up on the artifical grass in our cat pen.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Counted my clematis …. 24


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Charity said:


> My front garden is getting full of weeds again and I keep looking at it but that's all I do, the thought of the battle and the back ache puts me off but I will have to tackle it. How I yearn for the days when I could easily do a couple of hours gardening and still be standing at the end of it.





Lurcherlad said:


> That's partly @Charity why we're looking to sell our house with 100' garden in the next 5 years (we're 60 and 61).
> 
> I know it won't be long before I can't manage it any more and rather than have to watch it deteriorate, I'd rather move to somewhere with a terrace or balcony.
> 
> Freeing up some of the equity will be helpful too.





DanWalkersmum said:


> I know what you mean! It does get more difficult when your back and knees are ageing. I feel every one of my 67 years and more some days, and have to pace myself


I've inherited a gardener as well as a house and dog!!

Was told I had to look after him 

Though I'm not sure he's putting in the hours he's paid for


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

When I felt overwhelmed after moving to this house and taking on the garden, I bought myself a little book, Five Minute Gardening. Theory being just do 5 minutes a day and the author gives simple monthly things to work on. I apply this to weeding mainly or my back complains, I adore my long handled hoe, magical thing.

My brambly corner is starting to take over, had a couple of dry days so will start that if Mefin will let me.



QOTN said:


> Now some of my David Austin roses
> Geoff Hamilton starting to bloom
> View attachment 470241
> 
> ...





Charity said:


> More roses coming out,
> 
> Emily Bronte
> View attachment 470382
> ...





Charity said:


> Do you remember the Erigeron which I nearly dug up as I thought they had died due to the cold weather in the winter but some of you said wait and see. Well, good advice, here they are full of life again.
> 
> View attachment 470420





Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 470452
> 
> View attachment 470451
> 
> ...


All beautiful


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is going on here please?

I have 3 pots of dwarf Delia's, grown from tiny plugs which I'm delighted with even though they are meant to be white and yellow, but within each pot I have one tall something! Do I snip it off or leave it? It's not a weed either :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My cistus is doing me proud again this year, yet I really chopped it back low last year.










Finally starting to get colour in my walled garden




























Clematis is going well this year










Going to have a great roses display this year too




























and I am working on a rose hedge which is coming along in its third year, any tips on rose hedges anyone?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Funny isn’t it, the weather that was so awful for some things (like my poor clematis) has stood the callistemon in good stead…

I always knew that pelargoniums weren’t my favourite (I think it’s the smell of the leaves I don’t like)…anyway, the ones I bought are showing no sign of doing anything! They’ve been moved to a full sun spot in the garden now the senetti have done most of their blooming, so hopefully they might prefer that  

There are so many beautiful gardens on this thread. Isn’t it a shame we can’t just pop to see each other’s garden?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel my garden is at least two months behind, I still have daffodil leaves. The rain and winds we had in April was ridiculous, I thought I would have a poor display this year, yet now in June it’s coming alive. 

Oh yes, I would love to visit everyone gardens


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> I feel my garden is at least two months behind, I still have daffodil leaves. The rain and winds we had in April was ridiculous, I thought I would have a poor display this year, yet now in June it's coming alive.
> 
> Oh yes, I would love to visit everyone gardens


Mines the same, it's only really got going in the last couple of weeks now that the suns out and it's warmed up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Mines the same, it's only really got going in the last couple of weeks now that the suns out and it's warmed up.


Yes! Things have exploded into life in the last couple of weeks, including the ever present brambles out the front, I'm currently just keeping them in check as there isn't much I can do out there until I can afford to smash up the old cracked cement pond & replace it with a decent liner


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We have brambles coming over from two neighbours unfortunately. I keep cutting them off, though they say you should leave them for the wildlife, but they grow about 2' in about a week then I have to cut them again!

@ewelsh, your garden looks beautiful. I love that cistus.

The tall plant in your first pot looks like a marigold to me and the other two look like dahlia stalks which have put a spurt on but I'm not Monty Don


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Can anyone tell me what is going on here please?
> 
> I have 3 pots of dwarf Delia's, grown from tiny plugs which I'm delighted with even though they are meant to be white and yellow, but within each pot I have one tall something! Do I snip it off or leave it? It's not a weed either :Hilarious
> 
> ...


I'm in the camp of leaving it to see what happens then dealing with it 

Your garden is gorgeous, such a lovely view too.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would love to see other gardens. I even looked up @ewelsh on the map. Oh dear. I haven't driven that far since I took my last girl to stud near Stickney over eleven years ago.

Some of my roses have smaller flowers than usual. I cannot understand it when others have gone mad. When I opened the door to the Waitrose delivery man today, I saw that Penelope had accosted him as he walked up the path.









Kathleen Harrop was slow to flower this year but is lovely now.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

More of my David Austin roses
'Wild Eve'









'Falstaff'









'Heritage' masquerading as a Hollyhock









'Swan' down the garden in the shady area


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've tomorite-d my skimma and pieris (they have done leaf yellowing and much internet searching said tomorite is my friend) and chicken manure pelleted around the cherry tree, clematis and callistemons.

We've deliberately left the lawn longer as it's so hot. It needs a trim but we shall leave it be until (maybe) Thursday when it's meant to be cooler.

So lovely sitting in the garden, admiring all the hard work of the last few days. We have a gentle SW breeze, so we get the occasional "toot" of the land train on the Promenade 

@QOTN your roses are gorgeous, I can almost smell them.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's some of mine. The garden has only recently started to show much colour, it's a late garden anyway, but this year it's very far behind
A small climbing rose








The white geranium only came into flower yesterday









Cleared the stone trough and put some new plants in a month ago









Selection of pots, love the pinks


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Here's some of mine. The garden has only recently started to show much colour, it's a late garden anyway, but this year it's very far behind
> The white geranium only came into flower yesterday


My Kashmir White was overwhelmed in my garden so I rescued a small piece. It is in a pot and it also started to flower yesterday. I have Mrs Sinkins pinks by my front path but I have had to pot some up in an old umbrella stand because I cannot get down to smell them close to the ground. Oh dear.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We should have some kind of poll or vote for the most favoured Rose. It would be interesting to see which is more popular, scent or colour?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Some beautiful roses here, I have a couple of patio roses in pots that have only just started to flower so will wait a while to post any pics, so jealous of the large double blowsy roses, I love them but I have no room to grow them.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of my Thalictrum are so tall this year. I have to crane my neck to see some of the pink ones. My 'Black Lace' is like a tree not a shrub but they are competing.









@Mrs Funkin How is your Hypericum now? Mine is beginning to flower. (I see the wretched pigeons have already fertilised it!)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Can anyone tell me what is going on here please?
> 
> I have 3 pots of dwarf Delia's, grown from tiny plugs which I'm delighted with even though they are meant to be white and yellow, but within each pot I have one tall something! Do I snip it off or leave it? It's not a weed either :Hilarious
> 
> ...


Looks like a Dhalia to me. I'd let it do it's thing


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> We should have some kind of poll or vote for the most favoured Rose. It would be interesting to see which is more popular, scent or colour?


I have zero sense of smell so can't vote on that but I like "pretty"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have flowers too @QOTN - from nothing to flowering in not many days  Also with fertiliser…










In between my two hypericums there is this "meh" shrub that never has done anything, has got really wind burnt this year…I'm thinking it might need to go and I can join the Rose Gang 










Obviously now things are starting to flower, husband tells me we have thunderstorms and torrential rain predicted for the end of the week


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> I have zero sense of smell so can't vote on that but I like "pretty"


I tend to lean towards pinks nowadays and hope they have a scent.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

oh that is stunning @QOTN


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

It probably wasn't a good idea to have planted a rambling rose against a bungalow! These roses have no thorns and give out thousands of flowers each year.....






















The plant in front is a smoke plant and is due to flower very shortly. 'Can't wait!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

TriTri said:


> It probably wasn't a good idea to have planted a rambling rose against a bungalow! These roses have no thorns and give out thousands of flowers each year.....
> View attachment 470580
> View attachment 470581
> View attachment 470582
> ...


That's beautiful @TriTri. Do you know what its called?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> That's beautiful @TriTri. Do you know what its called?


Thank you @Charity. I believe it's called
Rosa banksiae 'Lutea,' a double yellow banksia rose.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been taking more pics of roses in case the thunderstorms ruin them.
Only two David Austin today. All the rest old roses.
'James Galway'









'Swan'









Rosa 'Mundi'









'Veilchenblau'









'Golden Wings'









'de la Grifferaie' does not like the weather this year!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We’re having a good downpour atm

Glad, the garden needs it


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> We're having a good downpour atm Glad, the garden needs it


Same here. A real relief not to have to water but I am glad I got this one more pic of Yvonne Rabier. She has weak stems for so many flowers.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous roses @QOTN


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Your roses are gorgeous @QOTN. We've had no rain yet but hoping for a little, not a lot


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Glad you like the roses, @Lurcherlad and @Charity but, as I feared, some of the old roses with loads of flowers really suffered last night. Thank goodness for David Austin!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Are they repeat flowerers?

Give them a prune and tidy and you might get more blooms.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Are they repeat flowerers?
> Give them a prune and tidy and you might get more blooms.


I shall have to prune Marie Pavie but she has been flowering quite a while so that will give her a rest. I have put two props on Yvonne Rabier and the climbers will need more wiring. I have to support Penelope but I might need help for that. Most of my roses are repeat flowering thank goodness.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Stunning roses @QOTN i love how you refer to their names, as if they are your friends, which they probably are  I talk to all my roses


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I bought a really pretty hydrangea for a friend for her birthday tomorrow…it’s so pretty I think I’m going to keep it and home it in the first instance in the big blue pot I was wanting something for a while back. 

In fairness she’s not *that* good a friend  

Ahem.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bought a really pretty hydrangea for a friend for her birthday tomorrow…it's so pretty I think I'm going to keep it and home it in the first instance in the big blue pot I was wanting something for a while back.
> 
> In fairness she's not *that* good a friend
> 
> Ahem.


I've done that with plants I've bought for MIL 

She's a "difficult" person and kills most plants by drowning them.

The Camelia I DIDN'T give her last year flowered beautifully in my garden this Spring! 

It would have been wasted on her


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bought a really pretty hydrangea for a friend for her birthday tomorrow…it's so pretty I think I'm going to keep it and home it in the first instance in the big blue pot I was wanting something for a while back.
> 
> In fairness she's not *that* good a friend
> 
> Ahem.


Ha ha! That's the sort of thing I do. Would you have time to get another one?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have possibly silly question...

My friend bought me a cotinus royal purple when I moved in the winter and it was just a twig but off to one side if you know what I mean. It now has leaves and is doing fine and as it's still small I was going to put it in a pot for this year but do I plant it at an angle so the one branch it has is a little more vertical?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You could do and maybe prune it back to encourage more bushy growth?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Something appears to have landed on and damaged one of my hypericums  When it's not raining tomorrow I shall properly investigate - but I think some will need to be pruned off and maybe some tied back. So sad 

Really might have to keep the hydrangea now. I think @Charity that I'll get her a nice bottle of wine instead  Hehehe.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Something appears to have landed on and damaged one of my hypericums  When it's not raining tomorrow I shall properly investigate - but I think some will need to be pruned off and maybe some tied back. So sad
> 
> Really might have to keep the hydrangea now. I think @Charity that I'll get her a nice bottle of wine instead  Hehehe.


Can you take a photo of the hypericum? Sometimes if you leave plants, they will spring back in a day or two.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve been unwell all week so the garden has been neglected.

Checking today, the rain has caused a bit of mess and minor damages so need to get out and have a good tidy up.

Still plants to go in too. Be nice to get it all finished, mow the grass and trim the edges and just sit and enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There is one clearly snapped branch at the front, so I'll remove that but I will hope for the best with it. They are pretty robust I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The hydrangea is in my garden. I’m really glad I kept it - it’s very lovely. 

I delivered something else this morning and the birthday girl was happy with it, so all good all round really.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's such a gloomy day here today and the garden is strewn with rose petals due to yesterday's rain and wind, such a shame . I need cheering up with some colour

Bright begonias










and these begonias are right outside our back door, they should look good as summer wears on










These self seed like mad where they aren't wanted. I planted one here where it is wanted.










Someone liked the rain yesterday, my hypericum has burst forth overnight










My faithful friend, the oldest rose in the garden, Marjorie Fair


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just noticed, apart from the white rose Iceberg, lots of shades of pink in this selection.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> It's such a gloomy day here today and the garden is strewn with rose petals due to yesterday's rain and wind, such a shame . I need cheering up with some colour
> 
> Bright begonias
> 
> ...





Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 470907
> 
> View attachment 470908
> 
> ...


All stunning 

Not sure how much I'm going to get done in the garden this week as my dd is away and I have little Mefin all to myself  he's utterly adorable but I definitely forgot (or blocked it out) just how hard work puppies are.

Had a go at the brambly corner last week. Needs more work and there's lots of ivy too  
I still have bluebell leaves slowly going yellow, fed up of them now.

Made a start on trimming my box balls, dh bought a battery hedge trimmer last autumn so thought I's try it out, wonderful thing, very light. I've done the four out the front garden and four in the back garden that are in the shade. Waiting for the weather to be just right to do the others. They are very fluffy 

My pots are filling in lovely. I got my annuals from Aldi as they were very good value, can't see the point of paying £££'s for annuals from elsewhere when they get ditched in the end.

Pic of Mef, just because


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are my fuller pots


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

These new ones I filled end of last week, plan to put two out by my bench in the front garden. Waiting for them to fill out or they will look lost out there, easier to water them atm too


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Got this on Friday, thought it looked very cheery. Plan on putting it at the far end, nice pop of yellow 









Roses battling it out with the weeping willow.









Have more plums this year









Doing its thing, chucking self seeders everywhere, I love it.








Bought these heucheras last autumn (theres two in there) put them in this urn until I found a spot suitable for them, still getting to grips with this gardening lark, anyway, they seem to like it here, I pass them on my way to the garage and they always have a bee or two on them. Love them. 
My dahlias are doing ok too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh @westie~ma I love striped petunias! I was tempted away this year from them by some "double" petunias…

Raining again here. Sigh. Want to get out to do some garden jobs but don't want to get sodden in the process.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lurcherlad is the first photo of the purple plant you posted a hebe?

Such a cute puppy westie-ma


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Despite me telling MIL not to keep ordering plants off the shopping channels, she was delivered these last week!

Barely alive and covered in mould.

















Needless to say, I've contacted them for a full refund!!

I've told MIL time and time again that I will take her to a garden centre or since Covid, buy her whatever she wants …. healthy, large, garden ready plants to enjoy straight away …. But she falls for their sales talk every year.

I'd already planted up the weedy Bizzie Lizzies and Petunias she received a couple of weeks ago …. They've picked up a bit but will never be great tbh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope your feeling better @Lurcherlad x

well my WHITE  dwarf Dalia's are finally flowering, I think @Charity aka Monty Dom was correct, the first pot intruder does looks like a marigold.
As for the other two pots, I have left the "odd one" alone! Now I am watching daily how tall they will actually grow :Hilarious




























My poor wet roses



















how pretty


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Much better thanks @ewelsh


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Despite me telling MIL not to keep ordering plants off the shopping channels, she was delivered these last week!
> 
> Barely alive and covered in mould.
> 
> ...


Very disappointing, you deserve to get a full refund for those. They remind me of the ones I feel sorry for on the dead and dying shelf.

Good to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what this is?










Found in my brambly corner, I left it to see what it did after clearing a bit a few days ago.

Is it best to pull it or leave it?
If I leave it how big will it get?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Does anyone know what this is
> Is it best to pull it or leave it?
> If I leave it how big will it get?


It looks like an Aquilegia to me. I would leave it but I love them. I made the mistake years ago of only keeping the most unusual ones and then found I had less variety so now I leave them all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sprinkle any seeds in the borders and you should get some free plants


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> It looks like an Aquilegia to me. I would leave it but I love them. I made the mistake years ago of only keeping the most unusual ones and then found I had less variety so now I leave them all.


Glad that I asked now. So I will leave it be. Thank you.



Lurcherlad said:


> Sprinkle any seeds in the borders and you should get some free plants


Really? That would be a great help covering the area after I've removed the brambles.

I bought a verbena bonareinsis to go in the same area to do just that job of self seeding. Just need to de-bramble now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Forget-me-nots are good for that too …. good ground cover, then shake off the seeds when pulled up when they go over and more will replace them. Easy to remove or move if they grow in the wrong place too.

Buy seeds now and you should get the plants next year.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Forget-me-nots are good for that too …. good ground cover, then shake off the seeds when pulled up when they go over and more will replace them. Easy to remove or move if they grow in the wrong place too.
> 
> Buy seeds now and you should get the plants next year.


I'll add those to my list, thank you xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Some pics from yesterday
Tommies & peppers all getting big, the neat lawn behind is my neighbour's garden, our fence panels got destroyed last year in high winds & it's been a nightmare finding reasonably priced panels (finding the same thing with sheds, all the 8x10 basic ones are sold out!).









One of many bee visitors on the scabious









And on my geranium









Sambucus









My first acer, the first of many as I really do love them, this was a £3 bargain from Tescos









Black mulberry & sorbaria (another bargain for £2 at the roadside) waiting patiently for planting









Geranium 'Splish Splash'









My beloved Rosa gallica


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

According to a friend who builds decks, wood is in short supply partly to do with covid and the B word. He Is totally unable to get the wood required to build his decks now. It seems that most of our softwoods come from Sweden. They had a wet winter leaving the forests difficult to get into with heavy machinery that they use for felling. I’ve also read that in sheds have become very popular in America and they have been buying all the wood, no idea if this is true or not


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> According to a friend who builds decks, wood is in short supply partly to do with covid and the B word. He Is totally unable to get the wood required to build his decks now. It seems that most of our softwoods come from Sweden. They had a wet winter leaving the forests difficult to get into with heavy machinery that they use for felling. I've also read that in sheds have become very popular in America and they have been buying all the wood, no idea if this is true or not


Oh no, that must be hard for him 

I did wonder if covid had an effect (I didn't realise the B word did as well but I guess that makes sense), it's frustrating as in order to progress with the garden & house I really need a good sized shed, I'm currently storing garden stuff all over the place!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh no, that must be hard for him
> 
> I did wonder if covid had an effect (I didn't realise the B word did as well but I guess that makes sense), it's frustrating as in order to progress with the garden & house I really need a good sized shed, I'm currently storing garden stuff all over the place!


Also cement is in short supply too, not quite sure why but I think it's down to covid and not being able to manufacture as much as usual. I believe it's hitting small building companies harder as they don't order in large amounts, just when it's needed.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Got the verbena in the ground after clearing some brambles.

Last year I covered the worst of my brambles with a heavy tarp, weighed down by spare logs from the tree we cut down.

It seems to have worked as most of them were dead, they still hurt though even when dead  I've moved the tarp over the ivy now, lets see if it can work on them. Its far enough away from the house not to bother me being a bit unsightly.

At the cottage today, we have spare stone here so will be sorting out some flatter ones to use as landing areas for my feet in my borders, struggling to reach some areas after making them deeper. Solve one problem by creating another 

Yesterday I managed to trim two of the balls, not as tidy as I'd like because it started to rain halfway through the second and I couldn't leave it once started. Only four or five more to go but they are smaller so should get them done. Just need the weather ti be in my side.










If you squint you can see my yellow argyranthemum at the top of the garden


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> My beloved Rosa gallica


Your Gallica is a sport of Gallica Officinalis official name Versicolour but generally known as Rosa Mundi. Beloved to me too! Mine had a huge wild white rose growing from the rootstock which must have become exposed over years. Fortunately my neighbour managed to cut it down very close and I have top dressed it with loads of earth. I just hope it survives because I find these very old roses are much harder to grow from cuttings than modern ones like David Austin's.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

QOTN said:


> *Your Gallica is a sport of Gallica Officinalis official name Versicolour but generally known as Rosa Mundi*. Beloved to me too! Mine had a huge wild white rose growing from the rootstock which must have become exposed over years. Fortunately my neighbour managed to cut it down very close and I have top dressed it with loads of earth. I just hope it survives because I find these very old roses are much harder to grow from cuttings than modern ones like David Austin's.


I did almost put Rosa Mundi as more people seem to know it as that. Mine currently has a solid pink offshoot.

I've only recently taken an interest in roses as all the different types & pruning/care requirements are a bit daunting to me!

I was looking for something with the name Midnight in it to buy in memory of our cat who sadly was PTS & I discovered Midnight Blue, so once I decide where to plant it (her plot is a bit too shady for roses so it's marked with woodland wildflowers) we'll buy one:

https://www.classicroses.co.uk/roses/midnight-blue-shrub-rose.html


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> I did almost put Rosa Mundi as more people seem to know it as that. Mine currently has a solid pink offshoot.
> 
> I've only recently taken an interest in roses as all the different types & pruning/care requirements are a bit daunting to me!
> 
> ...


I love roses but not the nurturing type so they have to do or die in my garden.

They really are robust. Mine get 1 prune when I remember, a couple of feeds when I remember and a water when I remember! They would probably look even more stunning if I spent some more time on them!

I have 10 + blue moon which got trampled by the fencers and is trying to regrow!

I make a little posy each week which always includes a rose and sits in the school reception.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MissKittyKat said:


> I love roses but not the nurturing type so they have to do or die in my garden.
> 
> They really are robust. Mine get 1 prune when I remember, a couple of feeds when I remember and a water when I remember! They would probably look even more stunning if I spent some more time on them!
> 
> ...


Oh that's so pretty! I pruned the few I have for the first time this year & either it's just a good year for roses or I've done something right but all 3 (the Mundi in the back garden & the Ballerina & glauca in the wilderness of my front garden) have all put on fantastic displays this year & are looking very healthy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I did almost put Rosa Mundi as more people seem to know it as that. Mine currently has a solid pink offshoot.
> 
> I've only recently taken an interest in roses as all the different types & pruning/care requirements are a bit daunting to me!
> 
> ...


Midnight Blue looks a lovely rose.

I think a sport reverting to the parent is not too much to worry about. I think it happens with lots of plants. I don't know how you stop it taking over the whole bush but I suppose you could remove the stem producing the plain flowers. I like Gallica roses for their history but they all seem to have that wild rose type of leaf which seems to have suffered more this year. It was interesting to see the slight difference in colour between my Rosa Mundi leaves and the wild ones from the rootstock.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

QOTN said:


> Midnight Blue looks a lovely rose.
> 
> I think a sport reverting to the parent is not too much to worry about. *I think it happens with lots of plants*. I don't know how you stop it taking over the whole bush but I suppose you could remove the stem producing the plain flowers. I like Gallica roses for their history but they all seem to have that wild rose type of leaf which seems to have suffered more this year. It was interesting to see the slight difference in colour between my Rosa Mundi leaves and the wild ones from the rootstock.


Yes, my variegated sweet chestnut has a wild type sport which I can't fully remove but I keep in check, I find the one on my rose adds to its charm but I don't want it taking over.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a big problem










Mullein caterpillars are munching their way through my buddelia and other broad leafed plants  I spent ages yesterday picking them off, yet this morning there are loads more!

any ideas please?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> I have a big problem
> 
> View attachment 471138
> 
> ...


Get chickens?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have a big problem
> 
> View attachment 471138
> 
> ...


I had just a few last year and did nothing, but if you're infested, pick the leaves off with them on and put them on the bird table?

I've grown 2 batches of broccoli but the Cabbage Whites usually feast on them.

This year I'm keeping one netted for me and they can chomp on the other


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I had just a few last year and did nothing, but if you're infested, pick the leaves off with them on and put them on the bird table?
> 
> I've grown 2 batches of broccoli but the Cabbage Whites usually feast on them.
> 
> This year I'm keeping one netted for me and they can chomp on the other


I am seriously infested. I just cut off all the leaves and put on my compost heap, so they can munch over there.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Get chickens?


We normally do have chickens,, waiting for the next batch that need homes, but I don't keep them in the main garden, I have a Springer Spaniel who is terrified of birds 

I have respectfully moved the caterpillars and hope they are happy in their new home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've also got a big problem of these little critters on my roses. They are so small you only realise you've got them when they start decimating the rose leaves. I had them last year and they totally stripped some of my roses.










and there are lots of these on the roses as well, not sure what they are.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is the first some kind of Sawfly? I get something similar on my Solomon’s Seal every year, but they don’t seem to harm the plant long term.

The second looks like a gigantic Aphid of some type.

A Leaf Cutter bee often takes discs out of the leaves in my roses.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is the first some kind of Sawfly? I get something similar on my Solomon's Seal every year, but they don't seem to harm the plant long term.
> 
> The second looks like a gigantic Aphid of some type.
> 
> A Leaf Cutter bee often takes discs out of the leaves in my roses.


We thought its a sawfly yes but once they start they are a nightmare. Doesn't affect the flowers. The other one does look like an aphid but its pretty chunky, like a tick though not a tick. It's amazing how many bugs you find on plants if you look closely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So my white with slight lilac tinge hydrangea is now “normal” hydrangea coloured…I know, it’s the medium…but I’m a bit sad. 

In more positive news, the tomorite has perked up the skimmia and the pieris no end


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve seen rosemary beetles on my lavender bed…just to join in the bug fun!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had Solomon Seal Sawfly in the past but have been spared this year. I was interested to see if there is a rose sawfly and there are TWO. Neither pic on the RHS website resembles your problem @Charity unless the rose slug sawfly pic is not very clear. The large rose sawfly looks quite frightening!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My Bleu Magenta rose suffered in the rain but has still flowered well.









I have been deadheading spring flowers all week. All I have now seem to be roses and smaller less showy plants.
Linaria 'Canon Went'









White Linaria









However I still have my big bully Phil(adelphus) 'Belle Etoile' Not content with smothering two roses, it has started on my Leycesteria.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Talking of bugs, I decided to take some pics of the garden at a bug's level x









The Herb patch.










Wild flowers from inside the lavender .










Desdemona


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> Talking of bugs, I decided to take some pics of the garden at a bug's level x
> View attachment 471176
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious It must be pretty scary down there 


QOTN said:


> My Bleu Magenta rose suffered in the rain but has still flowered well.
> View attachment 471167
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Philadelphus, someone down the road from us has two right by the pavement and I often have to stand and get my fix, the smell is divine.

I like the Linaria, they look dainty enough to fill a few empty spaces between plants.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a nice neighbour. 
Our houses are fairly close together, we each have a reasonable width of garden between us with a fence in between. They planted roses mainly between us against the fence which always give a lovely show, but one of them in particular grows rapidly. I hadn’t been round that side of the house for quite a while so I hadn’t realised how overgrown it had become, my neighbour noticed when she was passing over a home grown lettuce, go came round to cut it all back as it is their plants. She really hacked it back nicely and cleared out a straggly border of mine so that I don’t risk tripping. Lovely lady.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So my white with slight lilac tinge hydrangea is now "normal" hydrangea coloured…I know, it's the medium…but I'm a bit sad.
> 
> In more positive news, the tomorite has perked up the skimmia and the pieris no end


Maybe give it some sequestered iron feed to improve the ph of the soil?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe give it some sequestered iron feed to improve the ph of the soil?


It's just compost, as it's in a pot. It's perfectly nice, but I guess it needed special potting compost


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's just compost, as it's in a pot. It's perfectly nice, but I guess it needed special potting compost


Yes, Ericaceous …. the sequestered iron will help, or just replace some of the compost.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Lurcherlad or maybe I'll just deal with it being lilac  If I'm near a garden centre I will have a look though for some sequestered iron.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My Dad used to turn our hydrangeas blue by burying rusting nails in the soil around them ! Same as using sequestered iron as a feed - he also only used to use Tomorite to feed everything in the garden - he adored roses and ours were a sight to behold (he never, ever bought a rose but was always pestering neighbours for cuttings off theirs - especially if it was a rose he didn't have) and would then graft them onto existing stock. Somewhere I've got some old photos of our front rose garden in full bloom back in the 1980's I'll have to see if I can find them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, since yesterday they've now gone pink!










Which kind of fits my "scheme", hehehe.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can anyone advise on Rhubarb? I have one plant which yields barely one serving a year, shame because I LOVE rhubarb! We bought several plants last year but none survived planting out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Has anyone used “bow supports” for plants? I’m thinking my hypericum could benefit from one, rather than trying to tie it back? 

Right off to do some weeding. I’ve hurt my leg so can’t run…do chores and gardening it is


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone used "*bow supports*" for plants? I'm thinking my hypericum could benefit from one, rather than trying to tie it back?
> 
> Right off to do some weeding. I've hurt my leg so can't run…do chores and gardening it is


I've been looking at these & thinking I could do with some after the recent wind & rain, my tall plants really suffered, apart from the hollyhocks, which have some natural support from the honeysuckle twining round their stems!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I've also got a big problem of these little critters on my roses. They are so small you only realise you've got them when they start decimating the rose leaves. I had them last year and they totally stripped some of my roses.
> 
> View attachment 471164
> 
> ...


I have sent a picture of your new garden visitors to my friend who is an Ecologist, let's see shall we.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks @ewelsh, would be good to know what they are


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've ordered some @simplysardonic they are a pack of four, obviously...but I suspect they might be something I wish I'd always had  I shall report back.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

They shouldn’t be harvested for at least the first year to give the plant a chance to establish, I believe.

Check they have the right soil conditions and position too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, since yesterday they've now gone pink!
> 
> View attachment 471193
> 
> ...


last year one of ine i the front garden ended up with pale pink and pale blue on the same plant (it was always just pale pink until last year !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Urgh! Pesky ant nest in my sedum! Flipping heck...I think they then hatch into flying ants don't they? Blimey. One thing after another...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I bought some climbing French beans, a chicory plant & another thyme (bringing my total thyme to 5, all different varieties), this one is a creeping variety & has very deep pink flowers, it was covered with bees, even after I picked it up they came along!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone used "bow supports" for plants? I'm thinking my hypericum could benefit from one, rather than trying to tie it back?
> 
> Right off to do some weeding. I've hurt my leg so can't run…do chores and gardening it is


In our local garden centre (dobbies) they were very expensive. 
Last year I found some cheap green ones. Think it was £2.50 for set of two. Got some to try out and they are great for what I need.

Only thing is I can't remember where I got them from, I want more.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> In our local garden centre (dobbies) they were very expensive.
> Last year I found some cheap green ones. Think it was £2.50 for set of two. Got some to try out and they are great for what I need.
> 
> Only thing is I can't remember where I got them from, I want more.


Was it Wilko? Their garden stuff is usually well priced ime.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin are these what you mean?
They're very well priced

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0863GK...imm_KQA543VF56FAC9RBXAKP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, that kind of thing @mrs phas - I got some that rust as they age and are taller (72cms tall), I am looking forward to them coming, I think they will be just what I'm after.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Several weeks ago, a friend gave me some Sainsburys carnations. On a whim, I decided to take some cuttings. I planted three but two didn't survive the first week.

Well, we've waited and watched the remaining one as the weeks have gone by and it grew and grew, then there was a bud and today, at last, we have a flower which is simply red. Small things make us happy.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> They shouldn't be harvested for at least the first year to give the plant a chance to establish, I believe.
> 
> Check they have the right soil conditions and position too.


Is this regarding the rhubarb? Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh it's so muggy! Keeps on throwing mini downpours on us…which means that I am now just lounging about. I did manage to have a little tour of the garden though. I am VERY excited to report that there are definite signs of flowers on the two Hoheria trees 

Callistemon getting really rather excited about blooming. Not had them bloom like this in a couple of years. Really difficult to find out how to prune, RHS guide not much good for them.










I love these hot pink calibroacha hope yours are flowering now @ewelsh and the double frilly petunias are such a wonderful colour (to me, anyway!).










So much lavender starting to pop! As the echium is starting to fade now, I'm pleased the bees will be able to have a new visiting spot. They are on the lavender tiara a lot too but they definitely weren't what I hoped for.










Finally the dreaded pelargoniums have some flower buds…so they might redeem themselves yet 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My front garden finished thanks to my lovely son
Boxes filled with general bedding plants
Trellis has a huge jasmine, will be buying trellis extensions tomorrow as it's bending forward
My little rockery which has
lavender
Sedum
Dwarf hebe
London pride
Dianthus
And a couple of plants I can't remember :Facepalm.
And, finally
My neighbours hedge, which divides our front gardens, which has
Large hebe,
buddleia
She thinks the red bush is some Japanese fucshia
White flowers like morning glory
And
Although I hate it as it invades my garden,
Some pretty bindweed climbing through


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Double post

Sorry @Charity


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My front garden finished thanks to my lovely son
Boxes, made by him, filled with general bedding plants
Trellis has a huge jasmine, will be buying trellis extensions tomorrow as it's bending forward
My little rockery which has
lavender
Sedum
Dwarf hebe
London pride
Dianthus
And a couple of plants I can't remember :Facepalm.
It also contains some rocks that are
memories re different holidays when ken was alive
And, finally
My neighbours hedge, which divides our front gardens, which has
Large hebe,
buddleia
She thinks the red bush is some Japanese fucshia
White flowers like morning glory
And
Although I hate it as it invades my garden,
Some pretty bindweed climbing through
Please excuse bits of wood laying around, they will be fuelling my fire pit later and pallets to go around the bin area


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> View attachment 471254
> My front garden finished thanks to my lovely son
> Boxes filled with general bedding plants
> Trellis has a huge jasmine, will be buying trellis extensions tomorrow as it's bending forward
> ...


Morning Glory and Bindweed are the same family.

The latter have such large, beautiful white flowers …. Just a shame they are rampant.

I grow the purple form of Morning Glory from seed most years …. Much less vigorous and usually die in winter.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Me and dh trimmed one of our front hedges today. 

He has form for "just getting it done any shape" so I watched him like a hawk. I can't reach  even with our long trimmer  

Three council green bags later its all cleared up. The other front one is higher so we decided to do that next weekend if we have the weather. 

I think I'll be able to do the front leylandi hedge myself.

Then there's the laurel hedge left which our neighbour put in before we bought and I don't want it growing any further into our space so need to find out is it best to use secateurs, shears or electric hedge trimmer? Anyone know?

I've watered although they said it was going to rain later today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Laurel has big leaves so I think you get a neater finish using secateurs.

Hedge clippers chop the leaves, which I think is untidy.

You can go quite hard in to a leaf joint as it will resprout though, thereby keeping it back where you want it.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can somebody tell me what this plant is please? Growing by the local allotments and I WANT ONE!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can't see the flowers too clearly but looks like Sisyrinchium. Is it like this?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dear I'm becoming a plantaholic! 

Popped into Morrisons yesterday & somehow a Lonicera Baggense's Gold (£2) & 2 Acer palmatums (1 red, 1 variegated, £3 each) forced themselves into my trolley!

I was powerless to resist them at those prices, the Lonicera needs a bit of TLC but I'm confident it will come round


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 471282
> Can somebody tell me what this plant is please? Growing by the local allotments and I WANT ONE!


I agree with @Charity It is Sisyrinchium Striatum. They seed everywhere so hang around when the flowers turn to little brown bobbles or see if you can see some little seedlings.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had great plants from Morrison's since lockdown started last year when it was the only place that I could get anything - including two lovely pink alpines, which I just bought for a couple of quid and they've been wonderful this year. I keep wishing I had a bigger garden (well, I don't really, it's plenty big enough) as there are so many plants that are lovely. I would be powerless to resist too @simplysardonic


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh dear I'm becoming a plantaholic!
> 
> Popped into Morrisons yesterday & somehow a Lonicera Baggense's Gold (£2) & 2 Acer palmatums (1 red, 1 variegated, £3 each) forced themselves into my trolley!
> 
> I was powerless to resist them at those prices, the Lonicera needs a bit of TLC but I'm confident it will come round


Oh dear! I'm planning on shopping at Morrisons tomorrow


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh dear! I'm planning on shopping at Morrisons tomorrow


Watch out for marauding plants, they'll catch you unawares!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Charity said:


> Can't see the flowers too clearly but looks like Sisyrinchium. Is it like this?
> 
> View attachment 471283


I think the one in the photo just has buds.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I almost have the beginnings of a rose arch, I am so excited





































@Mrs Funkin i haven't been able to find Calibrachoa this year, good job I still have my violas going strong.










I wish, really wish I could include the scent of this honeysuckle which is doing a fabulous job of hiding an old outhouse and oil tank.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@ewelsh the roses look great against the gate and wall already, but once complete it will be spectacular!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> @ewelsh the roses look great against the gate and wall already, but once complete it will be spectacular!


Thank you @Lurcherlad I can't tell you how chuffed I am, I planned this wall 3 years ago, when we had our boot room built, the builder who was a grumpy so and so ( husbands uncle ) was speechless when I said I wanted a wall just to grow ivy, clematis, and roses up, he said to my husband, " it would be cheaper to plant a hedge and just buy her a handbag or something " :Muted but I insisted.
I drove the Brickies mad, when they were reluctantly building the wall, as I kept jumping in to remove rubble and cement, going on about the soil and plant roots :Hilarious

I purchased the reclaimed bricks myself to match the house bricks and found a second hand gate on eBay. I could visualise it but no one else could.
I know pride is an awful thing, but I am proud and I love it :Hilarious every time you walk through the gate, the scent is gorgeous.

Next year it should have a good shape, plus it gives much more pleasure than a handbag


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It all looks beautiful @ewelsh, haven't the chaps learnt not to argue with you yet.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> It all looks beautiful @ewelsh, haven't the chaps learnt not to argue with you yet.


Well I bent your ear almost daily when the builders were in :Hilarious apparently they nicknamed me " Radio Rentals "


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly! Someone turn the tap off from the sky please....actually it’s more like pulling the plug out of a bath. Nothing but deluges of rain since 8pm. My poor flowers


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

This is what you need to see on a drizzly morning.










Rose Mamma Mia. As it's a modern Hybrid Tea it's perfect for cutting and so wanted to bring this inside but decided to wait for another bud to show itself before I do x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly! Someone turn the tap off from the sky please....actually it's more like pulling the plug out of a bath. Nothing but deluges of rain since 8pm. My poor flowers


I feel your pain!

Keep having to shake the rain off and tie up the drooping plants before they're mullered completely


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is so different to last summer when the sun shone for weeks and everything thrived, its looking pretty miserable at the moment. 

This cheers me up on a very gloomy morning like this morning though it did have marigolds in it but the slugs and snails have eaten those.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Our 33rd wedding anniversary on Friday, so OH and I are off to Audley End House & gardens.

Used to live nearby, but haven’t visited for years.

Looking forward to it.

I’m sure they’ll have plants for sale!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Our 33rd wedding anniversary on Friday, so OH and I are off to Audley End House & gardens.
> 
> Used to live nearby, but haven't visited for years.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary for Friday @Lurcherlad have a lovely time. Its only right that you treat yourself to some plants 

Being very cheeky now  Will you put pics up of the gardens for us? I love to see other gardens.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, have a lovely time


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

One more day @Lurcherlad then you can buy as many plants as possible, your husband can hardly refuse can he 

Wishing you both a wonderful day x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you both for tomorrow @Lurcherlad, hope you really enjoy your special day out. We look forward to seeing what you bring back.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Who's eating the leaves on my Runner Beans??


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Slugs?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> One more day @Lurcherlad then you can buy as many plants as possible, your husband can hardly refuse can he
> 
> Wishing you both a wonderful day x


One for every year maybe?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Slugs?


Thanks. I thought I was slug free (ish) but I'll have a look after dark and see if I can creep up on them.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been desperately trying to get my honeysuckle to flower for 4 years after badly pruning it when I moved in to this garden.

Finally, a few days ago I notices so e buds and today a wonderful, glorious smelling flower and loads more to appear.

It has run wild but the 4 year wait has been worth it. Hopefully it will continue to thrive. I'm thinking of making an arch across the steps to join my rose structure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Anniversary @Lurcherlad  Enjoy your 33 new plants  Have a lovely day whatever you're up to xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> One for every year maybe?


That could be a lot of plants 

Nice to know there are some advantages to be had, over the years :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We had a lovely relaxing day at Audley End House and strolling through the beautiful gardens















































































Can you believe, I forgot to go back to the plant stall before leaving!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On the way home, stopped off for ice cream, then a coffee in Finchingfield where we used to live.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

You were both just down the road from me today!
I love finchingfield

Someone asked me last year if the house leeks I planted in the stonebird bath would overwinter 
Not only did they overwinter well, with no fleecing one has just, today, presented me with this.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So my support bows arrived and are exactly what I hoped they would be 

You can just see it and apparently it will rust down and be even less noticeable. The legs are quite far in the ground currently and can obviously be raised if needed.

















The hypericum on the left stays a good shape, the one on the right will hopefully be more happy now it's got a little support 










I'm really so pleased


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My little oasis is at last starting to bloom! Hostas are my favourite at the moment, I split an existing plant 2 years ago when we did the raised bed and they have flower buds on them again. The handing baskets have only been planted a week and are starting to fill up nicely too. The wall screens were a weeks work for my OH, I love them. If only the washing line had another place to go...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

And today Ross (my baby) finished the calm/zen area of my garden, which is right against the fence of the wild bit 
Roxy has already ripped the outdoor suitable rugs up:Arghh


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Just wanted to share a few new blooms in the garden this week! (I know not all of these are pet friendly, all totally ignored by all cats otherwise they'd have been ripped out!)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> We had a lovely relaxing day at Audley End House and strolling through the beautiful gardens
> View attachment 471549
> 
> View attachment 471547
> ...





Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 471559
> 
> 
> View attachment 471558
> ...


What a lovely place to spend your anniversary. Beautiful gardens. Thank you for the pics.

Are you allowed in the house too?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes @westie~ma, though less rooms were open than usual apparently.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Popped along to Homebase yesterday …. Lots of “bargain bucket” plants for sale.

I bought a Peony, 2 large bushy cosmos, large marigold, tray of antirrhinum, large nicotiana, large bushy carnation for £15 

The Peony was £5 instead of £10 



Most of the plants there are just short of a good drink and deadheading tbh. Such a shame they neglect so many plants… so much waste.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They have a new home now though  

I’ve been so busy that I can wait for it to dry up and actually get out for a tidy up. We need some sunshine for my petunias, they are not loving this wet weather.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My garden is desperately in need of a good tidy up - shrubs have gone berserk with all the rain we've had and are now all overgrown 
Filled up both my and my neighbour's garden waste bins last Tuesday and, tbh, still haven't made much of a dent 

When I moved here 8 years ago the previous owner had planted a small jasmine on one side of the garden - that now runs the whole length of the garden and has "crossed" over to the other side of the garden where it is also taking over  I want to get rid of it completely as it's crowding everything else out - I keep cutting it back but really need to get down to the roots to try and kill it off with some industrial strength weedkiller ! And then there's the ivy that comes over from next door's overgrown garden and is threatening to take over at the bottom of mine !

I also need to get a tree surgeon to see to the acer tree in my front garden - it's getting too big and overshadowing the shrubs out there which are getting stunted due to lack of sunlight !

If I ever move I think my next garden will have to be a paved courtyard with tubs - I'm getting too old for all this hard labour


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Popped along to Homebase yesterday …. Lots of "bargain bucket" plants for sale.
> 
> I bought a Peony, 2 large bushy cosmos, large marigold, tray of antirrhinum, large nicotiana, large bushy carnation for £15
> 
> ...


Good haul there and good value too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Popped along to Homebase yesterday …. Lots of "bargain bucket" plants for sale.
> 
> I bought a Peony, 2 large bushy cosmos, large marigold, tray of antirrhinum, large nicotiana, large bushy carnation for £15
> 
> ...


I've been shocked by the number of really poorly cared for plants in supermarkets, if they start to look past their best they'd be better reducing them than leaving them until they're pretty much dead & (probably) sent to landfill.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I've been shocked by the number of really poorly cared for plants in supermarkets, if they start to look past their best they'd be better reducing them than leaving them until they're pretty much dead & (probably) sent to landfill.


I agree, it really annoys me as someone worked hard to grow them in the first place. Trouble is most of those shops don't bother watering so they've got no chance unless someone buys them quick.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just managed to get out and do half an hour's gardening this morning before rain stopped play.

Does anyone know if this is a hypericum succulent or something else? It was part of a Christmas pot I was given as a present and its such a bright lovely yellow colour that I decided to pot it up on its own and its gone mad over the past few months. The flowers are just starting to come out.










Here's another hypericum which self seeded by our shed a year or two ago.










and Grandma hypericum now in full flower


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First one looks like a succulent to me … a sedum/stonecrop?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@Charity that's definitely a sedum, some randomly started growing out the front 2 years ago & now it's become a huge clump, it's great ground cover for spots that don't get a lot of water.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So many half price/clearance plants in B&Q today. I rescued a cosmos and a pink dahlia for £1 each…and a slightly bigger dahlia for £1.62…also two half price fuschias for the pots the senetti are in as they are deffo past their best - I spent £12 something. The cosmos is really cute, never had one before (and it’s white!). 

So many cheap bedding plants, not sure what to do with my pots at the front of the house. Not much sun there and the violas in one are now kaput and gone…I was thinking begonias maybe but I’ve never grown them before. 

We are in for terrible weather again tomorrow too  boooooo.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So many half price/clearance plants in B&Q today. I rescued a cosmos and a pink dahlia for £1 each…and a slightly bigger dahlia for £1.62…also two half price fuschias for the pots the senetti are in as they are deffo past their best - I spent £12 something. The cosmos is really cute, never had one before (and it's white!).
> 
> So many cheap bedding plants, not sure what to do with my pots at the front of the house. Not much sun there and the violas in one are now kaput and gone…I was thinking begonias maybe but I've never grown them before.
> 
> We are in for terrible weather again tomorrow too  boooooo.


I'm hoping the Homebase near us has the 6 packs of lavenders in stock, the website says they do but I don't know how reliable that is, I guess I'll find out when I get there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My little sedum has started to flower  It's really cute (even if there is an ant nest in it…there might not be soon thanks to the granule things, sorry ants).










Was going to stay out doing some more but it's decided to tip it down. Sigh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh the ants won’t do any harm ime


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know but there are three nests in that area. I’ve been bitten by them before when gardening and whenever I’m bitten by anything I have to have ABs as I get cellulitis. Hence my wariness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Does anyone know what this is, oh fonts of knowledge?










The description from my pal says: Horticultural advice please. Does anyone have a clue what species of tree this is? It started shedding white fluffy downy stuff in the spring which was quite endearing until it rained and went mushy. Then it adorned itself with millions of fuzzy caterpillar bobbles, roughly the size of cheesy Wotsits. I don't remember it being so dramatic in the past and quite frankly I'm rather tired of cleaning up after it. Just wondering if it can be ruthlessly pruned back without actually killing it. Thoughts?

----

Nobody on her FB feed knows what it is, I thought someone here might


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Could it be an Escallonia?

IME most things can be pruned hard back and survive.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

This hydrangea was scorched to oblivion a couple of years ago. Dug it up last year and plonked it in a pot in a shadier spot to recover. This year it's flowered again! So happy  It was bright blue and now it's purple, think I prefer it haha!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

just went out to look at my first dahlia flower in the gap between rain showers and spotted this fella having his supper, picked him up and put him elsewhere to eat the weeds instead . Looks like he had already done some damage.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I was bemoaning that I had nowhere to display the two troughs I'd planted with trailing geraniums. My OH spent an entire afternoon measuring, drilling, cutting and painting and came out with this leaning ladder. It's not exactly what I had in mind but it does the job and the troughs are off the floor.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Charity said:


> I agree, it really annoys me as someone worked hard to grow them in the first place. Trouble is most of those shops don't bother watering so they've got no chance unless someone buys them quick.


When I was still able to shop I used to ask at reception/till if I could water them... It worked a treat. Little old lady offering to help.. It is simply no one' s job.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s trickier inside a supermarket to keep plants watered, but at garden centres they have hoses strategically placed … no excuse for them …. Still, their loss, my gain cos I get cheap plants!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> It's trickier inside a supermarket to keep plants watered, but at garden centres they have hoses strategically placed … no excuse for them …. Still, their loss, my gain cos I get cheap plants!


They were so startled on one occasion they sent a man with a bottle of water... Here in Ireland mostly the plants are outside. At one garage where they had neglected a lot of plants and they were in the bin, I asked for the seed trays and managed to save a lot of plants and sell them at market.

Folk who sell plants when they don't know how to treat them..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My wild flower "meadow" is coming along …. OK it's really a blob rather than a meadow …. But better than the bare earth left by the bird seed barley sprouting and killing the grass.

A patch roughly 3 feet by 1 

It's ready to flower and I'm sure the bees and butterflies will enjoy it.

Will probably turf or reseed it in Autumn.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> My wild flower "meadow" is coming along …. OK it's really a blob rather than a meadow …. But better than the bare earth left by the bird seed barley sprouting and killing the grass.
> 
> A patch roughly 3 feet by 1
> 
> ...


That is lovely .. I have a wildflower wide drive..wild orchids and ragged robin etc the invading cattle ate some of it but still abundant. We have huge numbers of bees and butterflies out here; the main attraction is the big old fuchsias.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> My wild flower "meadow" is coming along …. OK it's really a blob rather than a meadow …. But better than the bare earth left by the bird seed barley sprouting and killing the grass.
> 
> A patch roughly 3 feet by 1
> 
> ...


One of the .local conservation guys (one I actually like ), got some wildflower seed and handed little bags out around his village to anyone who would put aside a square meter to wildlife


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Our village has taken over the grass cutting of verges. A contractor is employed to cut them once the grasses and flowers have seeded and the clipping are collected and composted rather then leaving them in situ which isn’t good for wild flowers and encourages the lush grasses take over. Last year a group went around with a selection of wild flower seeds selected for the area and some of these have flowered this year including yellow rattle which somehow prevents lush grasses. Amazingly orchids have started to appear. They must have there all the time rarely seen as they would have been swamped by lush growth and chopped down by council contractors cutting at the wrong time.
It’s early days yet, but there are some pretty flowers to be seen already


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Our village has taken over the grass cutting of verges. A contractor is employed to cut them once the grasses and flowers have seeded and the clipping are collected and composted rather then leaving them in situ which isn't good for wild flowers and encourages the lush grasses take over. Last year a group went around with a selection of wild flower seeds selected for the area and some of these have flowered this year including yellow rattle which somehow prevents lush grasses. Amazingly orchids have started to appear. They must have there all the time rarely seen as they would have been swamped by lush growth and chopped down by council contractors cutting at the wrong time.
> It's early days yet, but there are some pretty flowers to be seen already


Unfortunately, our Council has just been round to cut the very long grass around the estate and left piles and rolls of cut grass to just rot in situ 

Apart from it not being good for the wildflowers, it will look dreadful for weeks


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomorrow I will try to remember to take photos. This island is very... unmanicured..... and this year more than ever the wild flowers have been even more prolific. They have been a deep love in my life since I was a child … headed for eighty now....and to be where they are so abundant. Wild orchids are all over the verges. Just lovely.








Ah I found one photo.. More tomorrow I promise... These are everywhere now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Unfortunately, our Council has just been round to cut the very long grass around the estate and left piles and rolls of cut grass to just rot in situ
> 
> Apart from it not being good for the wildflowers, it will look dreadful for weeks


Our council is asking about a new scheme, whereby they cut just twice a year but the locals compost the clipping.
They just have to get enough people interested


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Our council is asking about a new scheme, whereby they cut just twice a year but the locals compost the clipping.
> They just have to get enough people interested


Knowing the locals here, that will never happen …. They're too lazy and uninvested in making any effort to improve their own environment ime.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> Knowing the locals here, that will never happen …. They're too lazy and uninvested in making any effort to improve their own environment ime.


Maybe your example....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> Maybe your example....


Haha! I've been trying that one for years with the litter and dog poo issues …. To no avail 

I've had the Council erect 7 new bins and must have filled several large skips with all that I've picked up in the last 9 years since walking Jack around here.

Yet others still litter or walk past it


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Ah so sorry. Bless you for trying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A quick hour of tidying up in the garden, so a few pictures 

The dreaded pelargonium - though actually I think it's quite nice really. It's trying to match my theme of random colours! I've got two pots of these.










Went to an open garden event on Sunday and one lady was telling me how she hates hypericum, I love it.










I planted this tiny hebe for £3 in between two trunks to stop Oscar jumping on the fence behind (and it worked as a tactic)…but it didn't flower the first or second year - but this year it has. Yay!

















Look how many bottle brushes I have this year 










Just because I love this little area…even if it needs weeding every week! I shoved my reduced dahlias and cosmos in here too, so hopefully they will like it.










Most pleasing 

Happy gardening everyone. Don't get sunburnt, hoping the sun will help my petunias bloom today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything is growing like crazy!

Spent an hour or two cutting back and tidying and now have several piles on the lawn that need gathering and putting in the compost bin 

I had scissors for deadheading and ended up trimming the lawn edges around half the borders on my hands and knees


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Garden and photos therein will have to wait until the pollen count is down. Hay fever is very bad even following me inside. Snoozles and woosles.... managed to gather a handful of kale flowers to eat..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

rona said:


> One of the .local conservation guys (one I actually like ), got some wildflower seed and handed little bags out around his village to anyone who would put aside a square meter to wildlife


That is brilliant.



Lurcherlad said:


> Unfortunately, our Council has just been round to cut the very long grass around the estate and left piles and rolls of cut grass to just rot in situ
> 
> Apart from it not being good for the wildflowers, it will look dreadful for weeks


It just saps you when you see what they are doing compared to what they could be doing.



Lurcherlad said:


> Everything is growing like crazy!
> 
> Spent an hour or two cutting back and tidying and now have several piles on the lawn that need gathering and putting in the compost bin
> 
> I had scissors for deadheading and ended up trimming the lawn edges around half the borders on my hands and knees


Omg been there. Just get carried away.

Here, I diverted a food shop trip to look around my local Dobbies. Used to be a wyevale. Usually expensive, they have a sale section so I HAD to rescue a few cheapie plants to fill in my bramble patch.

Also noted that now is a pretty good time to get roses (of all sorts), not david austin though, none reduced.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had a great Wyevale, then it closed. Always had really great bedding plants…


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Also noted that now is a pretty good time to get roses (of all sorts), not david austin though, none reduced.


I have always bought bare root roses direct from David Austin. The new catalogue will be out probably in August and there are usually offers in there.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We did have these in the back garden, the bees are in heaven!








I thought you might like to see my poppy bed , it was even better last year, there were some brighter red ones.









It's self seeded, we had a new driveway 2 years ago and kept part of it as a flower bed. While we were debating what to plant these appeared! They didn't lke the rain much.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They look lovely @SusieRainbow


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh dear.. in between deluges I meandered to the big gate and everything is in exuberant growth with the warmth and rain. OH MY All is sodden also but later I need to make some effort to start clearing although the M.E hinders. I am though pleased that as one set of flowers fades another opens. Old cottage garden flowers.. marigolds, nasturtiums, marigolds, sweet rocket, lupins. Set against edibles like kale.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Charity said:


> They look lovely @SusieRainbow


Agree, LOVE poppies and would dearly love some.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I tried to penetrate into the depths of my garden this morning. Oh dear. I had to battle my way through a lovely red Achillea lying in the path, various plants grown like monsters of their usual selves and battered roses catching at my head.
At least the Persicaria 'Red Dragon' is sturdy enough to carry on regardless of the fact it is lying on the gravel path.









I have had a white Galega clothing the base of my Falstaff rose for years so last year I thought it would be a good idea to put some at the base of other roses too.
Unfortunately the weather this year means that this is a typical result. Somewhere in there is my Marie Pavie rose.









Some plants are still lovely thank goodness.
Leycesteria Formosa looks the same as usual


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The hollyhocks have seeded in awkward places as usual but this one is very pretty despite choosing the base of the water butt for its home.









This huge one is right by the path.









I like to dot Lychnis Coronaria 'Alba' round the garden. I love the silver velvety leaves









Some of the seedlings partially revert to their pink parent. This one had to choose my yellow corner.









Hemerocallis 'Bridget'


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Eejit I am. Went out and just could not resist weeding etc, and am itching all over from the dreaded midge. They are all but invisible . In the US they call them no-see-ums. Voracious little b @@@@@@@s. This island is famous for x the ; midge x Hey but the peas.. wow. Just wow. They are filling out nicely.. Purple podded blauschokker.. Now where are the antihistamines...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My poor petunias in the pots took a battering in the recent weather so I've moved them to a more sheltered location, I've been collecting seeds from some of the plants to grow next year.

These have all come into flower in the last week:

Achillea









Not quite flowering but the mystery herb from my local garden centre (described cryptically as 'spinach') is pretty









I got these gorgeous linaria free with a seed order I placed earlier in the year









Candytuft & nemesia









I'm questioning these little guys' social distancing on my calendula!









The long awaited hollyhock


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Leycesteria Formosa looks the same as usual
> View attachment 472018


Thank you @QOTN you have finally identified my 'hoppy' plant. Ripped it out last year as we weren't sure if it was cat safe.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> .These have all come into flower in the last week: Achillea


I am so jealous. I was looking forward to mine. This is the first year I put it in the garden because last year it was a tiny seedling from my neighbour and I was so impressed at its size.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Thank you @QOTN you have finally identified my 'hoppy' plant. Ripped it out last year as we weren't sure if it was cat safe.


I suppose it is better to be safe but I am not sure cats would be interested because it is too floppy to climb and it is quite tall to munch from the ground. A common name for it is Pheasant Berry because it used to be grown in stands for the farmed pheasants before they changed to growing them maize. It is also known as Himalayan Honeysuckle.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

QOTN said:


> I am so jealous. I was looking forward to mine. This is the first year I put it in the garden because last year it was a tiny seedling from my neighbour and I was so impressed at its size.


I've got some absolutely tiny little A. ptarmica 'The Pearl' in the border that I've grown from seed this year, they're doing OK but seem so small currently, I keep expecting to go out & find they've been eaten by something!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh dear, had two young men round to strim the nettles and help clear some weeds... I am not in the cats good books! No more field mice super highway 

I'm off to the local nursery to see what plants they have this weekend as the lads also moved my planters which the removal men had just left in awkward places!

Unfortunately I will have to pull out these lilies but I like how nature doesn't care about clashing colours


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh I think I've said on here before that hot pink and orange are amongst my favourite colour combos, so I find that rather pleasing @GingerNinja


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I suppose it is better to be safe but I am not sure cats would be interested because it is too floppy to climb and it is quite tall to munch from the ground. A common name for it is Pheasant Berry because it used to be grown in stands for the farmed pheasants before they changed to growing them maize. It is also known as Himalayan Honeysuckle.


I am generally fearful with anything with a berry or a bulb until I know for definite what it is. Miss May is known for being a bit of a Labrador, vet threatened to put a zipper in her. Thankfully plants aren't generally to her taste.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Picking peas... These are the lovely Blaushcokker with purple and pink flowers and purple pods. Always well filled and now the only pea I will grow,


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not from my garden sadly, but a friends who popped round to see me bearing this lovely bunch. She has the most beautiful garden, open aspect amped nice and flat, a rare commodity here in the hills
Aren't they gorgeous, the roses smell wonderful


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> I suppose it is better to be safe but I am not sure cats would be interested because it is too floppy to climb and it is quite tall to munch from the ground. A common name for it is Pheasant Berry because it used to be grown in stands for the farmed pheasants before they changed to growing them maize. It is also known as Himalayan Honeysuckle.


After you helped me with mine last year, I left it as long as I could before cutting it back. The bees absolutely loved it!!


















These are my Aldi clematis' under £2 each. 
Potted them up in March I think and they get very little love as they are at our cottage, never tied in, I can only water (soak) them once a week and they get nailed with Pembrokeshire mid morning to afternoon sun.

I love the colour, had completely forgotten what colour they were.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn rain, look at my standard rose, what can I do to help it? Any ideas



















This little corner is still pretty, my daisies have come up, I was worried as I divided them a lot last year.










also my Holyhock has some hope


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I just went out to pick greens for my Sunday meal at leisure - but the dreaded MIDGE had other ideas. A stuffy sultry day with no hint of wind and I was swiftly surrounded and retreated with a few leaves. I have a plan however. Soon I shall emerge, run to the patch, pull up the two kale plants that have gone awol and will not produce any more so I can strip them . I refuse to let the midge win.. Had to take piriton though. . They are welcome to a drop of my blood but there is absolutely no need to poison me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Damn rain, look at my standard rose, what can I do to help it? Any ideas
> 
> View attachment 472179
> 
> ...


I'd do a thorough deadhead and reduce the weight of each bunch as much as possible.

They might then perk up without the weight?

If they repeat flower, cutting right back to a much leaf further back should stimulate new flowers?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> I just went out to pick greens for my Sunday meal at leisure - but the dreaded MIDGE had other ideas. A stuffy sultry day with no hint of wind and I was swiftly surrounded and retreated with a few leaves. I have a plan however. Soon I shall emerge, run to the patch, pull up the two kale plants that have gone awol and will not produce any more so I can strip them . I refuse to let the midge win.. Had to take piriton though. . They are welcome to a drop of my blood but there is absolutely no need to poison me.


Sounds like you need one of these:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Isolette said:


> View attachment 472077
> Picking peas... These are the lovely Blaushcokker with purple and pink flowers and purple pods. Always well filled and now the only pea I will grow,
> View attachment 472077


I have these on my wishlist for next year's growing season!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like you need one of these:
> 
> View attachment 472197


lol.. what about arms and legs... Anyways just nipped out for a grab and run cropping.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I do love looking at all your garden photos.

our garden was very neglected when we moved in, from talking to neighbours nothing had been touched in 14 years apart from the gardens annual grass cut.

it's still in early days but these are my favourite part of the garden at the moment.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> I have these on my wishlist for next year's growing season!


Ah grand, I get them and all my seeds here from an Irish family seed company called Seedaholic. They have an amazing collection of seeds at good prices, with a lot of more unusual kinds. Cat nip etc too...Simply packaged and with excellent care sheets


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I do love looking at all your garden photos.
> 
> our garden was very neglected when we moved in, from talking to neighbours nothing had been touched in 14 years apart from the gardens annual grass cut.
> 
> ...


The Astilbe and Hydrangea over the rocks look particularly attractive


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> lol.. what about arms and legs... Anyways just nipped out for a grab and run cropping.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

A hover fly enjoying Rosa for your eyes only whilst I was doing some tidying.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got some absolutely tiny little A. ptarmica 'The Pearl' in the border that I've grown from seed this year, they're doing OK but seem so small currently, I keep expecting to go out & find they've been eaten by something!


I think my neighbour has that one in her garden. It has gone mad. I think she bought a couple and now wishes she only had one. Hers flops. Oh dear.
This was my Achillea and Galega devastation.








I have now cut the Galega and staked the Achillea but it all looks awful. At least I can walk along the path.

This Hollyhock is growing in the middle of my blackcurrant bushes.









I think my garden is past saving this year. Oh dear.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Damn rain, look at my standard rose, what can I do to help it? Any ideas
> 
> also my Holyhock has some hope


I think your weeping standard rose looks lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't you love neighbours who just let their pesky weeds run rampant under your fence...that's another 90 minutes of weeding. Flipping heck, never ending. It is of course now absolutely pouring with rain, ready to help them again. Pesky. 

However, my little £1 cosmos is starting to flower already - and my reduced fuchsias are rather happy currently too, lots of little buds ready to pop. 

One of our neighbours has the most beautiful hollyhocks, sort of a pale apricot in colour. I'd rather like some. There are many things I'd like but I don't think any of it will happen, not enough space currently.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

QOTN said:


> I think my neighbour has that one in her garden. It has gone mad. I think she bought a couple and now wishes she only had one. Hers flops. Oh dear.
> This was my Achillea and Galega devastation.
> View attachment 472215
> 
> ...


Yes, everything I've staked looks scruffy sadly, my achillea will have to be moved once it's gone dormant, along with the red sedum that's also taking over the border along the garage as that was supposed to just be for my kitchen herbs!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't you love neighbours who just let their pesky weeds run rampant under your fence...that's another 90 minutes of weeding. Flipping heck, never ending. It is of course now absolutely pouring with rain, ready to help them again. Pesky.


My neighbour has a tree of heaven in their garden right up against my fence 
Have been struggling with the strimmer to attack the spread into my garden, if anyone doesn't know, they spread along root runners, are more invasive than bamboo, are poisonous to cats and dogs, and, for the first time, I have a plant eater, thanks to Roxy foster all my 'dangerous' plants have been uprooted and placed in pots into the wildlife area
Ross measured one shoot from the fence the other day, 8ft from the dividing fence into my garden 

I know I can't dictate what they have in their garden (although they too have a dog, but he's 11, so prob past chewing)
But 
Oh great hive mind
Is there anything, other than repeated strimming, to stop them growing on my side?
After dodging a bullet when she shredded my fatsia japonica, I'm so worried she might eat one I miss


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't you love neighbours who just let their pesky weeds run rampant under your fence...that's another 90 minutes of weeding. Flipping heck, never ending. It is of course now absolutely pouring with rain, ready to help them again. Pesky.
> 
> However, my little £1 cosmos is starting to flower already - and my reduced fuchsias are rather happy currently too, lots of little buds ready to pop.
> 
> One of our neighbours has the most beautiful hollyhocks, sort of a pale apricot in colour. I'd rather like some. There are many things I'd like but I don't think any of it will happen, not enough space currently.


Can you reach the hollyhocks? If so, pinch some! 

I "deadheaded" a Lychnis Alba the other day 









I have the pink but wanted the white for ages.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

To be fair @Lurcherlad I could probably just ask and they'd let me have a cutting/seed/whatever you get to grow a hollyhock (see, I'm hopeless!).


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you reach the hollyhocks? If so, pinch some!
> 
> I "deadheaded" a Lychnis Alba the other day
> 
> ...


Is that a campion in layman's terms?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hollyhocks produce thousands of seeds


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Is that a campion in layman's terms?


Yep


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OH took me to lunch at a garden centre to cheer ourselves up a bit. He insisted I bought lots of plants ….










The Clematis is Princess Diana … so beautiful and one I've coveted for years.

The 3 begonias were only £1 each and the 2 Osteospermums were £2.

4 tiny rockery plants including the most exquisite, teeny tiny yellow Penstemon, 3 perennials for £10 (including a Rheum which will go at the back of the pond and impersonate a Gunnera, which I don't have room for), and a huge, beautiful Coreopsis.

They will keep me busy tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm envious, I cannot get any begonias for love or money! It may be a rainy day mission tomorrow...I'd like some for my pots at the front of the house. I once had an amazing one called Glowing Embers which I got for 50p in the clearance but we have no Wyevale now, sadly. I've never done begonias on the north facing front though...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm envious, I cannot get any begonias for love or money! It may be a rainy day mission tomorrow...I'd like some for my pots at the front of the house. I once had an amazing one called Glowing Embers which I got for 50p in the clearance but we have no Wyevale now, sadly. I've never done begonias on the north facing front though...


They had masses of them on sale.

I wasn't keen before but got some last year and they were so floriferous and attractive I bought more earlier in the season.

I managed to bring a couple of last year's through the winter so hoping this year's will too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That clematis is a stunning colour, wow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> They had masses of them on sale.


Pop me some in the teleporter could you please, LL


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What about growing from seed next year @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've not got a little greenhouse or anything though, I'd need one wouldn't I? You know how to pique my interest with that selection of hot pink and orange


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not got a little greenhouse or anything though, I'd need one wouldn't I? You know how to pique my interest with that selection of hot pink and orange


Sorry those pics were for plug plants but Sutton's do seeds.

"Sow December-February under glass in gentle heat. Flowers June-September. N.B. Resulting tubers may be stored through winter and started into growth in early spring."

A warm windowsill would suffice


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Been out wilding. A wildflower new to me; orangey brown and called wallflower has appeared. Rather unusual.

My small garden is a metre wide between big gate and gable end. At the front and relatively sheltered. The back patch is almost at the shore and gets gale scoured.

But I make the most of it and it has spilled over into containers.

The rose bush was one euro ar Dealz one of our Irish pound shops. It got damaged on a move and only has one branch;I was so delighted at these flowers.

If I am up to it I think I will transfer a lot of themed photos to my weblog. They will be safer there.







Calendula and Sweet Rocket.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't know what country you're in, guess not UK??
We grow wallflowers (not wild) and they smell amazing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't you love neighbours who just let their pesky weeds run rampant under your fence...that's another 90 minutes of weeding. Flipping heck, never ending. It is of course now absolutely pouring with rain, ready to help them again. Pesky.
> However, my little £1 cosmos is starting to flower already - and my reduced fuchsias are rather happy currently too, lots of little buds ready to pop.
> One of our neighbours has the most beautiful hollyhocks, sort of a pale apricot in colour. I'd rather like some. There are many things I'd like but I don't think any of it will happen, not enough space currently.


I feel your pain. My neighbours allow huge brambles and rampant ivy to attack my garden from all angles including from a huge lilac they have in their front garden. I had my cooking apple tree cut down a couple of years ago because their brambles were a hazard dangling from a height even my neighbour who helps me with the garden could not reach. Then they had their back garden cut right back and now the front garden is terrible. I can see brambles flowering on the top of their lilac from upstairs in my house so I dread what will happen next year.

I don't think Hollyhocks come true from seed unless they are pollinated in special conditions. I can't imagine it is possible to divide them because once established they are very deep rooted and hard to dig up without breaking the root.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Two more of my Hemerocallis have started to flower
Pink Damask









Marianna (not sure of that name because it came from Parkers)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s so annoying isn’t it? Our neighbours who have the cats have lots of nice shrubs (it was they who gave me the echium) and love their garden but don’t seem overly keen on weeding (nor out the front). Our neighbours to the back on one half of the back do very little in their garden and the other back neighbours have a gardener but this is their spare house whilst they build their new proper house, so they aren’t that bothered - though the buddleia globosa (sp?) that peeps over is lovely, hehe. To the other side there are no shrubs at all, just hard landscaping, a “beach” and pots of pelargoniums…so at least I don’t have to weed that way much! I’d actually much rather someone do that if they feel they can’t garden any longer. 

Everything is absolutely sodden, again. I’m sort of glad I’m at work tomorrow so I don’t have to go weeding under soggy shrubs  it will have to wait until Wednesday. I didn’t get chance today to go hunting for begonias, either, so that may be a Wednesday job too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just googling hemerocallis and have now had a lesson in Greek, as to the origin of the name  

It led me down a rabbit hole to alstroemeria Indian Summer (no idea how)…oooooh, I think I need some of them in my big pots next year. Incredible colours.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I am surrounded by wild. neglected fields. When I came here the strip I cultivate at the front was a mass of brambles and nettles that took me two afternoons to clear, which was a hugely rewarding work. Not a weed in sight now and any invaders are severely dealt with but rare. It is so lovely.. The back is another matter entirely as my electric clippers died and I cannot tackle


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I feel your pain. My neighbours allow huge brambles and rampant ivy to attack my garden from all angles including from a huge lilac they have in their front garden. I had my cooking apple tree cut down a couple of years ago because their brambles were a hazard dangling from a height even my neighbour who helps me with the garden could not reach. Then they had their back garden cut right back and now the front garden is terrible. I can see brambles flowering on the top of their lilac from upstairs in my house so I dread what will happen next year.
> 
> I don't think Hollyhocks come true from seed unless they are pollinated in special conditions. I can't imagine it is possible to divide them because once established they are very deep rooted and hard to dig up without breaking the root.


My neighbour has gigantic brambles in her large shrubs which are forever poking their way over the fence and through mine so I'm constantly having to cut them off as far back over the fence as I can reach, and pull any stragglers out of my shrubs.

Yet, if my beautiful clematis or honeysuckle show their faces beyond the boundary she practically has a panic attack


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin does your Sainsburys sell garden plants ? Ours still has lots of begonias - little individual ones at about £2 each and bigger pre planted pots about £8 - £10 each. I don't bother with them as the snails and slugs seem to enjoy them too much !!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

This is growing from the root stock of a long dead rose, but something is wrong with the leaves









And a few of the passion flowers have opened


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My roses will often get black spot on the leaves, but it doesn’t seem to affect the flowering.

Just cut off the worst bits and collect up debris and put in the rubbish bin, make sure the rose isn’t stressed by giving a feed and water and it might be less likely to fall foul of pests and diseases.

If in a mixed border it’s not as noticeable I find.

Some modern roses are more resistant but often not scented.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I must get out and plant my newbies this afternoon before the baby Magpies muller them completely.

The little beggars are so naughty and keep pecking them and pulling them off the table


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I must get out and plant my newbies this afternoon before the baby Magpies muller them completely.
> 
> The little beggars are so naughty and keep pecking them and pulling them off the table


We had them out here last year and they stole a lot of my precious peas. Which is why the stand of peas looks like this now..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m very tolerant of all the wildlife in my garden but …. There is a limit, I agree 

I’ve just been out and topped up all the feed stations so hopefully they will be occupied for a while.

Hoping they’ll all “leave home” soon and fly off to pastures new


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm very tolerant of all the wildlife in my garden but …. There is a limit, I agree
> 
> I've just been out and topped up all the feed stations so hopefully they will be occupied for a while.
> 
> Hoping they'll all "leave home" soon and fly off to pastures new


I actually do not feed the birds. Far too risky for them with seven cats. And I draw the line at magpies anyways since they stole live kittens. so I actively discourage them. We have no trees here anyways .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

You lot would hate to live next to me, I feed the birds at the front - loads of noisy jackdaws and magpies, and my lawns are current feasts for bees and butterflies!

I do try to mow them just before the dandelions all go to seed, but can't guarantee it because of the cinnabar caterpillars on the ragwort. Sorry neighbours!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

lol.. I would hate to live next door to anyone - but birds are canny and stay away from cat houses. I have heard magpies once or twice this year but seen none.
Nearest neighbour here is five fields away

The adjoining fields are weed fests but I halt them at the borders. And my beds are so full now they cannot get in. I take the brambles out under the root ball so they never come back up. Far better than just cutting them back and the same with nettles. They have incredible root systems do nettles. Like brown rope.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Isolette said:


> lol.. I would hate to live next door to anyone - *but birds are canny and stay away from cat houses*. I have heard magpies once or twice this year but seen none.
> Nearest neighbour here is five fields away


Hmm, not sure this is true. Especially if it's an area that's more populated.

I feed the birds in the front and the cats are allowed in the back. They do like to sit in the lounge window and chatter at the birds on the tables.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

MilleD said:


> Hmm, not sure this is true. Especially if it's an area that's more populated.
> 
> I feed the birds in the front and the cats are allowed in the back. They do like to sit in the lounge window and chatter at the birds on the tables.


AH it depends on the environment . I am very very isolated here and the only birds I see now are the ones that fly over and sing. There are a couple that still do that when I go out. Safe.. When I moved in it had been empty for years and a sparrow was raising young In the stone wall opposite the door. She gave me hell every time I went out. And never came back. That first year a few birds still came but after that none. There are abundant empty fields here and wild food for them. Always masses of berries in the hedges. The rats stay away too..


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> My neighbour has gigantic brambles in her large shrubs which are forever poking their way over the fence and through mine so I'm constantly having to cut them off as far back over the fence as I can reach, and pull any stragglers out of my shrubs.
> Yet, if my beautiful clematis or honeysuckle show their faces beyond the boundary she practically has a panic attack


I had the same problem with my neighbour. He had the gall to complain that my wisteria had seeded into the aforementioned lilac. I know it must be a seed because my original is a pink and all the others are blue. I have a blue seedling the other side of my path. He should have been pleased to have a beautiful plant for free but, If he didn't like it, he could easily have cut it down in the same way he ought to cut his brambles before they come over into my garden. (I am quite glad he didn't cut it down because it looks lovely cascading out of the lilac every year when it flowers but that is really not the point.)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> This is growing from the root stock of a long dead rose, but something is wrong with the leaves


Some of the old roses used as rootstocks are very strong but those wild type leaves do tend to be less disease resistant. My De la Grifferaie is the same but it is starting new growth at this time of the year so yours should produce better leaves soon. I can ignore the leaves when they have such lovely flowers.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I had rotten neighbours way back so after that never lived anywhere there were any. Strict isolation and peace. lol... In deep rural Ireland this is still very possible.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh dear, obviously I'll be one everyone's bad books then
I deliberately planted Blackberry's and raspberry's in my wildlife bit, along the awful council concrete fence, in the hope of them going 'wild' and disguising the awful thing
Mind I can't annoy anyone behind me, as it's just council grass patch, the neighbours one side have a huge tall conifer of some kind, which hangs over the fence and makes that corner dank and dark (the same ones with tree of heaven) and neighbours other side are fine with them, as they're the whole width of the garden away, they're looking forward to being allowed to come n pick next year


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If your plants don’t cause anyone else problems it’s not an issue


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> If your plants don't cause anyone else problems it's not an issue


I'd never do that as I know how annoyed I get. 
ToH shoots are already back, in just 5 days


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Been out lying on the long grass with my cats. Watching the clouds dancing and the ocean rippling.Too much work needed to even consider it.. Then I saw the forecast for Sunday... TWENTY FIVE, I will melt. Into a pool of grease.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Oh dear, obviously I'll be one everyone's bad books then
> I deliberately planted Blackberry's and raspberry's in my wildlife bit, along the awful council concrete fence, in the hope of them going 'wild' and disguising the awful thing
> Mind I can't annoy anyone behind me, as it's just council grass patch, the neighbours one side have a huge tall conifer of some kind, which hangs over the fence and makes that corner dank and dark (the same ones with tree of heaven) and neighbours other side are fine with them, as they're the whole width of the garden away, they're looking forward to being allowed to come n pick next year


Your own blackberries at a height where they can be picked are a completely different situation. I expect you will stop them getting to the grabbing at the hair and thorn in the eye stage.

My raspberries tend to wander all over the place but at least they are fruitful and not a danger. Anyway they are shallow rooting unlike blackberries. If I miss one of the latter and it layers, It is so difficult to dig out.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sure our neighbours don’t like the area of the garden we are in the process of turning into a wildflower meadow. It is literally ‘weeds’, it is its first year so looks wild and unkempt. I also only sowed perennial seeds not annuals, so its taking longer to establish. 
I want to have a nice home for bee and bugs. It is just outside the cat fencing, so gives the cats something to look at.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I am sure our neighbours don't like the area of the garden we are in the process of turning into a wildflower meadow. It is literally 'weeds', it is its first year so looks wild and unkempt. I also only sowed perennial seeds not annuals, so its taking longer to establish.
> I want to have a nice home for bee and bugs. It is just outside the cat fencing, so gives the cats something to look at.


The plants that bees love most here are the two big wild fuchsias. I have a bee nest nearby and they go wild for it. And I watched a bee at the nasturtiums, having a fine old time


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I know it is off thread but I wanted to share this photo I took on my early amble.. Blessed I am to live here. Because of the CFS/ME I can rarely walk like that and am exhausted but I have this memory..


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I am sure our neighbours don't like the area of the garden we are in the process of turning into a wildflower meadow. It is literally 'weeds', it is its first year so looks wild and unkempt. I also only sowed perennial seeds not annuals, so its taking longer to establish.
> I want to have a nice home for bee and bugs. It is just outside the cat fencing, so gives the cats something to look at.


I feel your pain 
I resorted to letting my son strim all the useless tough grass and buying some plants 
Then he stood on one of the only two seeds that sprouted and flowered, a foxglove, and crushed it under his size 14s
I'm hoping that next year it'll be a riot out there


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

mrs phas said:


> I feel your pain
> I resorted to letting my son strim all the useless tough grass and buying some plants
> Then he stood on one of the only two seeds that sprouted and flowered, a foxglove, and crushed it under his size 14s
> *I'm hoping that next year it'll be a riot out there*


Ah it will be. Worry not. My drive has blossomed into wild flowers this year. My neighbours are aghast and advice me to use chemicals to burn it off.. Not for weed control as their houses are literally miles away but to be neat and tidy. NB to them they are weeds not wild flowers.

So I am now a real eccentric. Cat lady who loves growing weeds... lol..

Just written in my weblog of a new to me flower I found on the lane. Our lanes here are unmanicured. 
islandanchorhold.blogspot.com. After over seventy years of wild flowers I am still learning. A kind of wallflower. Brown when in bud and very distinctive.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

All is sodden out here. Just drenched and dripping. The garden is at that fully blown state now and little I can do and so wet anyways. Apart from picking kale flowers to eat and maybe peas.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few more pops of colour


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, a home grown from seed Cleome has flowered 










Getting quite a collection of Penstemon
































This yellow one is minute









Morning Glory in the wildlife "meadow"


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow the Cleome is beautiful. Lovely colours with the penstemons too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nicotiana Sylvestris


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 471481
> Who's eating the leaves on my Runner Beans??


Update. Snails.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Linda Weasel said:


> Update. Snails.


There seem to be a lot of snails around this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m frustrated at being in isolation …. Having trimmed and tidied I now have gaps in my borders that need filling with colourful plants


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> Update. Snails.


Booooooooooooo!!!!!



Lurcherlad said:


> I'm frustrated at being in isolation …. Having trimmed and tidied I now have gaps in my borders that need filling with colourful plants


Oh heck, have you been ping'd?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Booooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Son tested positive last week … out of jail 2359 Friday
> 
> Oh heck, have you been ping'd?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally the lavender has decided to start to bloom! It's Bee Central 

I'm wondering if I'll get another year out of it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! We have blossom on our Hoheria  I'm so excited.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Finally the lavender has decided to start to bloom! It's Bee Central
> 
> I'm wondering if I'll get another year out of it.
> 
> ...


Your lavender is beautiful @MrsFunkin.

You wonder how the plants cope when they are being cooked don't you.

This the most hated plant in my garden, Golden Rod, it is such a thug. Every year it comes up where I don't want it and its even worse this year










Potted hydrangeas



















Fuschia










I love these begonias outside my kitchen










This feverfew is growing out of the concrete in our cat pen










And there's always roses


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some lovely colour @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful @Charity  My begonia hunt continues so I'm envious of yours…might try tomorrow. The "posh" garden centre near us is so expensive and I've not had much success with the things I've bought there. Wyevale was the best one but it's closed - there's a new independent one on the way to Worthing about 12 miles away so I might try that if I can be bothered, otherwise it's Chichester which is closer.

I've just walked to the post office and admired all the different coloured hollyhocks on the way.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is Angmering near you @MrsFunkin? I went there years ago and it had a really lovely garden centre, is it still there?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah that's probably the posh one @Charity (Haskins garden centre, huge place, lovely cards and gifts there though) - I go through Angmering to work in Worthing each day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah that's probably the posh one @Charity (Haskins garden centre, huge place, lovely cards and gifts there though) - I go through Angmering to work in Worthing each day.


We've got a Haskins as well, you could spend a whole day there. I love it at Christmas.....oops..mustn't mention that word yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes, great baubles! I got some cute things last year which nobody ever saw


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone remember my odd ones in the middle of my dwarf Dahlias?

Tah dah, tall Dahlias




























yes I know, they look like Christmas trees with a fairy on the top :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Does any of you greenfingered growers know what the hydrangea with massive white blooms (football sized) is called? 
I'd quite like one as a statement plant 
Plus 
Do any of you know why my strawberry plants, purchased from a good garden centre, set no fruit
but
has tons of runners


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Does any of you greenfingered growers know what the hydrangea with massive white blooms (football sized) is called?
> I'd quite like one as a statement plant
> Plus
> Do any of you know why my strawberry plants, purchased from a good garden centre, set no fruit
> ...


Is this the one you mean? I saw in my garden centre, its called Hydrandea Annabelle. It's gorgeous, wish I had room in my garden for it.

Hydrangea arborescens Annabelle - Garden Plants (gardeningexpress.co.uk)

Sorry, can't help with your strawberries.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Charity said:


> Is this the one you mean? I saw in my garden centre, its called Hydrandea Annabelle. It's gorgeous, wish I had room in my garden for it.
> 
> Hydrangea arborescens Annabelle - Garden Plants (gardeningexpress.co.uk)
> 
> Sorry, can't help with your strawberries.


Yes, thank you, 
I have just the place for it and I know perrywoods garden centres sell it, but as it wasn't in bloom I didn't recognise it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve seen a white hydrangea that is similar but more sort of triangular in shape and very white. Looked incredible


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

I harvested my peas as I gazed out to sea....before I ever lived deep rural I had this dream of sitting outside my home shelling peas...It seemed the epitome of country living. Often these ideas disappoint when fulfilled but this one Is an annual deep delight.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've seen a white hydrangea that is similar but more sort of triangular in shape and very white. Looked incredible


Paniculata 

I have a couple from the good old bargain bucket


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Paniculata
> 
> I have a couple from the good old bargain bucket


That's the one. The one I saw looked amazing


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Paniculata
> 
> I have a couple from the good old bargain bucket


Now I have to jig things to see if I can put two in 
I rather like the vanille fraise one


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My Hydrangea Paniculata 'Wim's Red' just starting to flower. It will change colour from white to a pale pink then to a wine colour.

this shows you the colour it will end up. 
https://www.waitrosegarden.com/plan...VmYjVCh3WuQA7EAQYAyABEgIbkvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 472928
> 
> My Hydrangea Paniculata 'Wim's Red' just starting to flower. It will change colour from white to a pale pink then to a wine colour.
> 
> ...


That is amazing that it changes colour so dramatically


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 472928
> 
> My Hydrangea Paniculata 'Wim's Red' just starting to flower. It will change colour from white to a pale pink then to a wine colour.
> 
> ...


Does it have the honey scent that the web site says?
I'm always a tad sceptical


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@mrs phas i went and sniffed the hydrangea and it does actually smell of honey


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anybody identify this please?
It's growing under the little table where I feed the birds so I guess it's from that.
TIA


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 472974
> Can anybody identify this please?
> It's growing under the little table where I feed the birds so I guess it's from that.
> TIA


I think it's a fennel of some variety. Does it smell of aniseed?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> I think it's a fennel of some variety. Does it smell of aniseed?


I don't know, I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @mrs phas i went and sniffed the hydrangea and it does actually smell of honey


Thank you 
Now have that vision in my head


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had some help weeding the border so this pic is the before..... will need to get plants to fill the gaps and can hopefully keep on top to produce a lovely bed for next year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh so much space to fill @GingerNinja  What fun!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh so much space to fill @GingerNinja  What fun!


Yes definitely! I got them to take out one of the hardy fuchsia to give the amelanchia a chance.i will get some evergreen shrubs that I know how to look after but will be small due to budget.,. They soon grow though!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

So little growing area I have. Grazing on the remaining peas raw as they open and eating the kale flowers raw. Turning into a sheep - or a yak...lol... There are various marigolds and nasturtium growing and soon to flower and the marguerites are amazing. Love all your gardens..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Anyone remember my odd ones in the middle of my dwarf Dahlias?
> 
> Tah dah, tall Dahlias
> 
> ...


I like them 
Were these the ones up for debate ... to pull or not to pull?
So glad you left them


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m released from isolation tomorrow so will be heading to a nursery to stock up on colourful filler plants, as I’ve been busy cutting back and tidying what’s gone over


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My neighbour came over and did about an hours gardening for me in all those places I can’t get at presently, mainly cutting stuff back that’s gone over and weeds that are invading from the field at the back. I then did some things I could get at for a while. Made me very happy to see the garden tidy again. Thank you lovely neighbour


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Thank you
> Now have that vision in my head


I am sure my neighbours think I am mad clambering into the flower bed to sniff the hydrangea. 
However that's now what makes me mad but the sniffing of kitty diarrhoea to work out if it's campylobacter or not.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We've been down west this week, left ds in charge of waterings.

My dahlias have bloomed  two pots this year from the one plant I bought last year, plus I bought more tubers. Very happy with them so far, got one pot yet to flower. 






























My cheapie honeysuckle 
















Update on my black pots, think the heat is taking its toll, will drench them tonight, see if that helps.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's all lovely @Westie-ma, especially love the very colourful petunias


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> That's all lovely @Westie-ma, especially love the very colourful petunias


Thank you xx

Never done dahlias before. I have gaps in the borders but due to the amount of snails and slugs last year I decided to put them in pots, so very happy to see them come up.

With the petunias, I wanted to put just one colour in each pot but I bought really cheap ones from aldi and couldn't tell what colour they were  I do love them though. I see them from my kitchen window and when I go to the garage and potting shed which I do multiple times a day. Love seeing them


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> I think it's a fennel of some variety. Does it smell of aniseed?


Had a good sniff and crushed a leaf.
Def doesn't smell of aniseed, more of citrus.
I'm going to drag the birdseed bag out of the cupboard and see if it lists anything .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m so sad, the storm at 4am has battered everything. 

Sigh.

My hoherias I think have been damaged, I will inspect later. Oh it’s just  Even the pelargoniums (which I’ve come to rather like as they’ve been so well behaved) have lost so many petals. Why couldn’t we just have had gentle rain instead of thunder, lightning and torrential downpour?

Double sigh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's frustrating @Mrs Funkin 

I haven't been outside yet so not sure if my garden has suffered at all, though not sure we had much more than rain through the night.

I didn't hear a storm …. Maybe it passed us by?


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Linda Weasel this is my bronze fennel. It looks very similar.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Mrs Funkin that is a sgame


Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so sad, the storm at 4am has battered everything.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


That's such a shame, hope you can rescue.

Not much rain here although it was very windy last night but it was 31 degrees  in my kitchen on Thursday when I got back from down west so its nice to be a bit cooler.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

The garden hasnt seemed to have done so well this year. The borders are usually filled with colour but this year they havent seemed to have grown so big or flowered as much. I have a few new additions that have done really well like soapwort, hyssop, betony and field scabious but things like the clematis, salvia and echinacea seem stunted, the flowers die before they've even bloomed properly.

Anyway, there were a few gaps so as my car needed a good run I took myself off to a Dobbies up the motorway.
They had a great selection of bedding at greatly reduced prices like 50p, £1 etc. I got £37 worth for £11.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Conversely, @Leanne77, some of my perennials have gone berserk compared to previous years.

Hardy geraniums in particular have grown much taller.

btw I too returned from shopping with a number of new plants …. 5 bushy cosmos, 3 white, 1 pale pink and 1 magenta. A large blue salvia, a deep purple scabious, a pinky mauve hardy geranium and a pretty dark pink New Guinea Impatiens.

All planted in the gaps and watered


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooray, rain! We haven't had any for over three weeks, and before that was only short, light showers.

My grass is looking like weetabix!

This is rubbish quality but had to post this pic. A little fledgling black bird following dad who was still feeding it


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Also, I love hostas but are there any that are low maintenance? Too many slugs in my last property but they don't seem to be as much of a problem here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww, hello Billy Blackbird  We have a bird box full of baby Great Tits  Poor parents look so bedraggled in and out feeding non stop - as soon as they arrive they CHEEP CHEEP and the babies start *cheep cheep tweet cheep cheeeeeeeeep*. I will be very VERY careful with the boy when they start to fledge. 

We have had rain all day long today. All day. I hope for brighter weather tomorrow so I can get out. My lavender is so sodden it's on the ground. Still not had chance to tidy up from yesterday morning's thunder and lightning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@GingerNinja I have better luck with Hostas in pots, with copper tape, grit and garlic spray, than in the ground but eventually they get munched.

Next year though I am going to try them as Kokedama …

The root balls of plants are wrapped in moss and hung up on wire or string.

I have a shaded area under a holly tree where they should be happy and out of reach of slugs and snails, hopefully.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't know what this one is called but this year it's been excellent, since we moved it, I used different slug pellets last year, because of Dan. Slugs up to now have been minimal and we even have flowers on the hostas too. Not been so lucky previous years, the leaves have resembled rather tatty lace.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Was out the last rain with my torch picking slugs and slinging them onto the council green
My buzzy Lizzie's have been munched to the roots and they've had a pop at the petunias and geraniums
I wouldn't mind but these are in the new beds my son made me, with new,bagged and sealed compost from bnq and weed suppressor on the bottom so they can't have come up through there
20 slugs from 7 beds went for flying lessons 
Next year copper tape and sharp gravel on top 
I won't use pellets, but I might try some nematodes too


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Was out the last rain with my torch picking slugs and slinging them onto the council green
> My buzzy Lizzie's have been munched to the roots and they've had a pop at the petunias and geraniums
> I wouldn't mind but these are in the new beds my son made me, with new,bagged and sealed compost from bnq and weed suppressor on the bottom so they can't have come up through there
> 20 slugs from 7 beds went for flying lessons
> ...


I used the ones from QVC and they seemed to work even though they were quite expensive IMO.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Our crocosmia is going mad this year, its twice the size it was last year. I love these, they are to striking.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There's NOTHING around here. Nothing. I couldn't face driving to Chichester today, so my front pots are STILL empty. I'm very envious @Lurcherlad pop me some in the teleporter please 

I've just tried to salvage my totally waterlogged double frilled petunias, they look so sad.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello all, just back from our trip to North Wales. Called in Bodnant Gardens on our way back.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

A few more ...









































































Lots of ideas for when I'm ready to do my rose garden.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the Angels fishing rods in the last picture of the first post. Tried to get some a while back, but sold out everywhere


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That house is beautiful! Wow.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you for sharing these pics, not been to Bodnant for a few years and had forgotten how beautiful it is.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Love the Angels fishing rods in the last picture of the first post. Tried to get some a while back, but sold out everywhere


They are very lovely.



Mrs Funkin said:


> That house is beautiful! Wow.


It's privately owned, couldn't go in. Gorgeous!! Imagine having all the gardeners to do everything? 



DanWalkersmum said:


> Thank you for sharing these pics, not been to Bodnant for a few years and had forgotten how beautiful it is.


Glad you liked the pics, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Dan
,








Just caught Dan having a sniff of these cherry marigolds that I grew from free seeds. Also the first red sunflower that was also a freebie, it's as tall as the garage and the first one to flower, so lovely to see it after all the daily watering.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

FOR GOODNESS SAKES! 

It's another howling gale. My hoheria have had all their blossom blown off the top half. There's debris everywhere again. The lavender are battered, petunias battered, cherry tree looking miserable, fuchsias looking sad too...sigh.

The good thing is I've been sat in bed with the binoculars looking at the baby birdies peeping out of the bird box. Don't fledge today, babies, it's a force nine, you'll be blown away!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Today it’s proper rain here. Not windy though.

Yesterday was lovely and sunny. Met friends at a local pub and got sunburnt sitting out


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> FOR GOODNESS SAKES!
> 
> It's another howling gale. My hoheria have had all their blossom blown off the top half. There's debris everywhere again. The lavender are battered, petunias battered, cherry tree looking miserable, fuchsias looking sad too...sigh.
> 
> The good thing is I've been sat in bed with the binoculars looking at the baby birdies peeping out of the bird box. Don't fledge today, babies, it's a force nine, you'll be blown away!


It is annoying isn't it. 
Yesterday I chopped back all my petunias, after the winds this week they had properly flopped.

Last year my hydrangea which was lovely and full, during the night something (prob a fox) barrelled through it and I found a massive hole in the morning, it never got over it. I chopped it in the autumn to get a better shape. No blooms this year but it does look healthier.

We visited Highgrove this week, they had staked heavily but still had a few things that had flopped.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just seen on Facebook that a local nursery has a 20% minimum discount clearance sale on this weekend before closing for the summer ……..


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Might some things accidentally come home with you then LL


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> It is annoying isn't it.
> Yesterday I chopped back all my petunias, after the winds this week they had properly flopped.
> 
> Last year my hydrangea which was lovely and full, during the night something (prob a fox) barrelled through it and I found a massive hole in the morning, it never got over it. I chopped it in the autumn to get a better shape. No blooms this year but it does look healthier.
> ...


I really must get out there today and weed again. The olympics has somewhat ruined my gardening as I'm glued to the tellybox and my sleep is even more disrupted than normal, so feel like an afternoon nap rather than gardening is taking priority 

At least the garden looks a bit tidier after husband raked the debris and mowed the lawn yesterday. Superficially tidy but hey…I think that might be all I can manage at the moment.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All I’ve done the last few days is potter around the garden, deadheading, between rainfalls 

Taking the positive, I haven’t needed to water


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday, me and dh trimmed our front hedge on the other side of the drive. Its more than double the height of the one by our front lawn and its got the big rhododendron nearby. 

My dh is 6' 4" and he needed our highest step ladder (9ft) and the long reach trimmer, he still struggled. 

We finally got it done, mountains of clean up but we can now see if there is traffic before pulling out of driveway which is always good  

Today our plan is to dig up my box balls and replant elsewhere ahead of the new driveway work. We are having a new water main put in to supply the house, our water pressure is so low it didn't register a reading. While this will ruin the drive we've decided to pull up the old block pavers to have them relaid properly as well as creating more parking. 

It'll be a huge mess, we will have no parking for a week or more but when its done I will have decent water pressure and be able to drive in, turn my car around and drive back out which is hugely important as we live on quite a busy road which I refuse to reverse out onto as its dangerous. I prefer to reverse into the drive but at busy times it can cause chaos as some drivers get very impatient while I do so :Stop:Stop


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahead of moving the balls I have finally had time to plant my bargains that I rescued a few weeks ago. 49p for six nasturtiums!!! I bought two packs completely splashed out  They look a bit sad but they are in.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, the nursery was disappointing… really only some Dhalias I could have bought but they were still £5 each so not my idea of a bargain 

However, got a large pink outdoor hydrangea for £6 from Lidl


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, the nursery was disappointing… really only some Dhalias I could have bought but they were still £5 each so not my idea of a bargain
> 
> However, got a large pink outdoor hydrangea for £6 from Lidl


Congrats on the hydrangea. 
I bought a £5 dahlia in a pot last year. Stored the tuber over winter and repotted it this year, one part split off, I potted that. They are blooming like mad!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A good size for £6


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So pleased with the Zinnia …. expected it to be a slug and snail magnet but (so far) it's untouched


























The 2 bargain bucket hydrangea paniculata have flourished this year.


































Shasta Daisy has gone mad!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You must have good soil and growing conditions where you are unlike the Cotswold brash we have. Once plants get established which can take several years, they do ok, but we often get cold wet winters which take there toll on plants however hardy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good old Essex clay @Siskin 

It's got plenty of nutrients but can be cold and claggy in winter and like concrete in Summer. Naturally acid so ideal for Rhododendrons, Azaleas and Hydrangeas.

Added organic matter helps. I have 3 compost bins and any used peat free from pots goes on the beds too


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Good old Essex clay @Siskin
> 
> It's got plenty of nutrients but can be cold and claggy in winter and like concrete in Summer. Naturally acid so ideal for Rhododendrons, Azaleas and Hydrangeas.
> 
> Added organic matter helps. I have 3 compost bins and any used peat free from pots goes on the beds too


Don't have the room for compost making, so buy in. Got some pelleted chicken manure but can only use it in places Isla can't get to as she will eat it and any soil that smells nice. Like you I chuck on used compost from the pots .


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Don't have the room for compost making, so buy in. Got some pelleted chicken manure but can only use it in places Isla can't get to as she will eat it and any soil that smells nice. Like you I chuck on used compost from the pots .


Would she eat rabbit poo? It's a great manure and since it's cold manure, can be put straight on your soil. It's best with straw in it too. I've just collected some from a local rabbit keeper. She has a huge pile in her back garden which she was advertising for collection.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> Would she eat rabbit poo? It's a great manure and since it's cold manure, can be put straight on your soil. It's best with straw in it too. I've just collected some from a local rabbit keeper. She has a huge pile in her back garden which she was advertising for collection.


My Mont used to eat rabbit poo. "We don't eat free raisins on a walk " Grief, I miss that dog


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Would she eat rabbit poo? It's a great manure and since it's cold manure, can be put straight on your soil. It's best with straw in it too. I've just collected some from a local rabbit keeper. She has a huge pile in her back garden which she was advertising for collection.


All poo is edible to her


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

For the love of all things equal now it’s flipping raining again, so bang goes the weeding. I just cannot be bothered to weed in the rain. 

Honestly…


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, the nursery was disappointing… really only some Dhalias I could have bought but they were still £5 each so not my idea of a bargain
> 
> However, got a large pink outdoor hydrangea for £6 from Lidl


I got the white one from Lidl, they are a good size for the price, and so pretty.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone got any ideas what this is please ?

I think it might be Cherry Plum (Prunus cerasifera). When I moved here 8 years ago it was just a twig in the front garden, now it's the size of a small tree. The "fruits" are about the size of a cherry tomato - I thought it might some kind of wild cherry tree but my neighbour who is Italian and a landscape gardener says it's a plum tree ! It has small white blossoms in Spring.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Could be a crab apple


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The leaves look more like a plum than a cherry. My cherry has longer leaves, less shiny with more obvious veins and a very slight red tinge on some of them. The fruit are more advanced than my plum at the moment but that could be our relative positions in the country. Has your neighbour said the fruit is edible?

You could cut one open to make sure it has a stone rather than a pome.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Could be a crab apple


Just did a google search and it's definitely not a crab apple - the fruit is quite different.



QOTN said:


> The leaves look more like a plum than a cherry. My cherry has longer leaves, less shiny with more obvious veins and a very slight red tinge on some of them. The fruit are more advanced than my plum at the moment but that could be our relative positions in the country. Has your neighbour said the fruit is edible?
> 
> You could cut one open to make sure it has a stone rather than a pome.


Yes, the fruits do have a stone rather than a pome; I've tried one and the texture and taste is more like a plum than a cherry ( a little on the sharp side but that may be because they're not yet fully ripe)

I did do a google search initially and it does look like a Cherry Plum - if it is Google tells me they are edible


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just had to lean out the window and zoom in, hence the poor quality of the picture  beautiful peacock butterfly on my buddleia


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Very windy here today but still some nice colour to look at. The roses seem to have survived lots of battering lately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lovely @Charity your roses are still looking beautiful.

Once again I've awoken to a battered garden. No point trying to do anything today as it's going to be windy all day long and tomorrow too I think. Sigh.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Eating my way through the kale or whatever the dark greenleafy plants are... .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had 34 cucumbers so far off one plant!!

My friends record was last year and that stands at 54 from one plant.
I think we may break that record...............:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

lol.. I remember that problem with courgettes in the long long ago days when I had a polytunnel in a more sheltered place. 

I post little here as I have little space, less money and no access to garden centres of any shops, lol...But I am delighted that a packet of nasturtium seeds planted very late are in glorious flower just when they are needed....Would love eg a tray of pansies etc. ah well....

So I will continue to admire all your lovely flowers...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I


Isolette said:


> lol.. I remember that problem with courgettes in the long long ago days when I had a polytunnel in a more sheltered place.
> 
> I post little here as I have little space, less money and no access to garden centres of any shops, lol...But I am delighted that a packet of nasturtium seeds planted very late are in glorious flower just when they are needed....Would love eg a tray of pansies etc. ah well....
> 
> So I will continue to admire all your lovely flowers...


have a plethora of free packets of seeds from magazines if you would like some (including viola).

Message me if you would like some … happy to pop them in the post


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh thank you. Watch your shoulder blades for wings sprouting...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> Oh thank you. Watch your shoulder blades for wings sprouting...


Haha! Nah, not likely …


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Trying an experiment… some of the window box plants have gone over but couldn't see any likely replacements at the garden centre.

It's shady and sheltered at the front so decided to try some house plants instead.

Chose pretty bicolour chrysanthemums and maidenhair fern (the latter I've never had much luck with indoors).

If they fill the gaps through summer attractively, I'll be happy.

If they object, I can move them indoors.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Had a self set Potato in the garden. With all this rain a few bits were above the surface, so I thought I'd better dig it up
IMG_1647 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Nearly 10.5lbs of potato there 
This week we've had Rasberries, Tomatoes, runner beans, Cucumber, Butternut squash and a couple of bunches of glorious scented sweet peas


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, a home grown courgette


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 474022
> 
> 
> Finally, a home grown courgette


How many plants have you got?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> How many plants have you got?


One 

… and one runner bean big enough to eat (6 plants)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 474022
> 
> 
> Finally, a home grown courgette


Congrats, I have two!

I've also only got one plant, whereas in my old home I always had three. The problem is I initially had several female flowers and no male to pollenate them resulting in little shriveled courgettes


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

And 3 cherry tomatoes which were delicious! (8 plants)

I’ll stick to flowers and shrubs in future


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

As in knowing limitations - rather than expanding horizons... lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Not been outside with the camera much as we've been busy with the chicken run in between downpours

But I've been repotting & moving around the indoor folks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My lavender hedge is in full bloom and covered in bees and butterflies. There are about 5 different varieties, some from Norfolk Lavender, one from Morrisons and a 'rescue' from our Church garden. I love them!


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> My lavender hedge is in full bloom and covered in bees and butterflies. There are about 5 different varieties, some from Norfolk Lavender, one from Morrisons and a 'rescue' from our Church garden. I love them!
> View attachment 474062


WOW WOW WOW.. .Just .. WOW.. Envy is a sin so I simply thank you and rejoice in your great good fortune... WOW....


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

just to balance the gorgeous plants, here's the source of my skeleton rose ......... the poor thing is covered in them, I've relented and sprayed them after picking most of them off, I swear there were none yesterday!







r


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> just to balance the gorgeous plants, here's the source of my skeleton rose ......... the poor thing is covered in them, I've relented and sprayed them after picking most of them off, I swear there were none yesterday!
> View attachment 474074
> r


Sawfly larvae, they can be quite destructive.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

simplysardonic said:


> Sawfly larvae, they can be quite destructive.


Thanks, I've not had them before so don't know how they got there, and they have almost stripped one rose bare in a very short time. Hopefully the rose clear spray will work.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks, I've not had them before so don't know how they got there, and they have almost stripped one rose bare in a very short time. Hopefully the rose clear spray will work.


Good luck, I get the odd few that don't really cause too much damage so I just ignore them, the same can't be said about the naughty mint moths which strip the mint bare, I do love seeing them though, very small & attractive little moths.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First proper pick … just enough for my dinner tonight


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Enjoy! Nothing better than home grown veg


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

They tasted great and so tender


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Was thinking I'd lost my Gladioli…

I hadn't been in the garden for a few days because of the weather … just long enough to feed the birds.

Then this afternoon finally noticed these!










Should have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I love white flowers ….

Particularly pleased with this Cleome










And Nicotiana (both from free seed ). I'll collect seed for next year.



























One job for the winter will be painting all my fences with a dark colour …. They look scruffy and are letting the plants down.









The "wild flower blob" is still growing! The Cosmos on the left is like a Triffid and should be covered in flowers soon, lasting until the frosts.









Looking back to the house from my comfy swing seat in a shady corner yesterday early evening … at the time it was pure bliss sitting there after a busy day. Unusually peaceful as no neighbours were out disturbing me


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What a lovely haven you there @Lurcherlad  I love the Cleome, I've not see one of those before.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

[
View attachment 474456

Looking back to the house from my comfy swing seat in a shady corner yesterday early evening … at the time it was pure bliss sitting there after a busy day. Unusually peaceful as no neighbours were out disturbing me [/QUOTE]
What a pretty garden you have


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> [
> View attachment 474456
> 
> Looking back to the house from my comfy swing seat in a shady corner yesterday early evening … at the time it was pure bliss sitting there after a busy day. Unusually peaceful as no neighbours were out disturbing me


What a pretty garden you have[/QUOTE]
Thanks … no idea really what I'm doing … just chuck things in and hope for the best! 

Started off with plain old thin borders round an oblong lawn.

Once DS had outgrown the garden for his football, etc. the borders were widened a little and the circular beds evolved from the imprint of dead grass from the 8m diameter paddling pool left down on 2 consecutive summers, eased into the borders 

I'm addicted to plants!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got some colour in the garden 

The 2 round planters either end I picked up ready planted for a tenner each in our local independent garden centre 










Unfortunately the two clematis haven't done well tis year, think they'll be coming out and replace









but the cheapo geraniums from Sainsburys are going great guns



















Also picked up these 3 "baby" lavenders in Sainsburys for £2 each ! Hoping they'll be big enough next year to move into the garden










The sedum has come up well again, but not in full flower yet


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

And in the front garden - my agapantha is making a lovely show (with all the late frosts I thought I had lost it) - it was here when I moved in 8 years ago and I'm told by the neighbours it's been here as long as they can remember ! I should have had more flowers, but next door's children thought the buds made great missiles to throw at each other :Rage









and the cheap hydrangeas from Sainsburys are putting on a decent show too











Lurcherlad said:


> One job for the winter will be painting all my fences with a dark colour …. They look scruffy and are letting the plants down.


I use Cuprinol Ducks Back in Silver Birch - it's not too dark but makes a good backdrop for plants. After seeing mine my niece went out and bought the same for her fences and sheds.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I used the same on my raised beds last year, with the natural stone on the fences, brightens up the space and also shows of the plants and makes the garden appear more open. The grass shows signs of doggie wee wees though (I don't mind it). The crocosmia are putting on a good show despite being trampled down and dug up for new top fence
earlier in the year. Not bad for a very small space, top pic was this morning, replaced hanging basket petunias and lobelia, which were looking bedraggled with a couple of geraniums from troughs I already had, a £2 yellow snapdragon from Morrisons in the middle. I can see a few areas that need work, so will be donning the gloves later today. I too am of the "put it there and see if it grows" brigade, which is why it's a bit higgledy piggledy but I love pottering about and moving stuff to keep it fresh.
earlier this year


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just spent an hour and half out in the garden deadheading, edge trimming and puddling over the exposed soil … in my pj’s 

I got carried away, as usual


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just spent an hour and half out in the garden deadheading, edge trimming and puddling over the exposed soil … in my pj's
> 
> I got carried away, as usual


Whenever I go out in the garden for something or other (not necessarily to actually "garden") I always seem to find that I have a pair of secateurs in my hand


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Just dropped in; very unwell so not staying but here is my old fashioned cottage garden bed.... traditional flowers and kale seedlings mixed in that will make good eating in winter. .. Blessings and peace... The brightness of the flowers joys my weary heart. And they will self seed...


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Isolette said:


> Just dropped in; very unwell so not staying but here is my old fashioned cottage garden bed.... traditional flowers and kale seedlings mixed in that will make good eating in winter. .. Blessings and peace... The brightness of the flowers joys my weary heart. And they will self seed...
> View attachment 474589


Hope you feel better soon. Us people who live alone need to take care of ourselves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Isolette I am sorry to read you're still feeling under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> Just dropped in; very unwell so not staying but here is my old fashioned cottage garden bed.... traditional flowers and kale seedlings mixed in that will make good eating in winter. .. Blessings and peace... The brightness of the flowers joys my weary heart. And they will self seed...
> View attachment 474589


Lovely pop of colour 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Isolette.

Everyone has such lovely plants and gardens.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Hope you are feeling a little better today Isolette, the nasturtiums are very pretty, with the added bonus they are edible. Get well soon.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely to see all the gardens.

My dahlias ...
















struggled with the winds so I improvised with staking :Bag

My roses are still going









My bright blue hydrangea getting a bit swamped but that holly is quite vicious 










Now for some miracles ...








This sweet pea somehow managed to survive me spraying the seedlings with vinegar instead of water 








Thought these calla lillies were dead, put them out ready to be binned and then forgot about them, then saw life









The nicotiana were from seed, I need more of these. I love the colours.









My bramble patch  Still has some gaps, needs weeding and edging. Created a path and have bark to go down.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

beautiful,I have hydrangea envy, my last year's ones did not flower at all this year, but they have been nice and green...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

The allotment has been productive so far, the mange tout has finished, the french beans are still cropping, but getting less prolific. This mornings haul was 3 small cauliflowers, 3

beetroot, 3








turnips, a bunch of carrots, bunch of yellow french beans and a large bunch of jewel coloured asters. Very happy because we have the first butternut squash showing


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

DanWalkersmum said:


> The allotment has been productive so far, the mange tout has finished, the french beans are still cropping, but getting less prolific. This mornings haul was 3 small cauliflowers, 3
> 
> beetroot, 3
> View attachment 474635
> ...


That is quite a haul, love the asters. Are they easy to grow?



DanWalkersmum said:


> beautiful,I have hydrangea envy, my last year's ones did not flower at all this year, but they have been nice and green...


I pruned some of mine very hard after they lost their leaves, they were very overgrown and untidy. Knew I wouldn't get blooms this year, those ones are nice and green


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I grew them from seed, and yes they were really easy I've cut loads of them, the only thing is some of the stems are really short, these are the annual variety though I don't think they will come next year. Free seeds too,


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

No idea what this is, apart from a red rose with no smell
But
Ross was told to dig it up from the gardens of where he used to work, so he asked me if I wanted it
All I've done is keep it well watered










There was another, but it appears to have just grown suckers, I don't know whether to let it go and, I presume, revert back to the wild
Or
If I cut all suckers off, will the root stock re grow?
It's against the back wall of the brick shed, so I don't mind it going wild, IF it has 'dog rose' type flowers

You might be able to tell I know nothing about roses, I always thought they were too much like hard work, for me and for little reward


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> There was another, but it appears to have just grown suckers, I don't know whether to let it go and, I presume, revert back to the wild
> Or
> If I cut all suckers off, will the root stock re grow?
> It's against the back wall of the brick shed, so I don't mind it going wild, IF it has 'dog rose' type flowers
> ...


Grafted roses should be planted with the graft below soil level to prevent the root stock producing shoots. My Rosa Mundi has been in my garden for decades and last year produced white wild rose flowers as well as those of the cultivar. I have removed all the 'wrong' shoots and top dressed it with plenty of extra soil and so far that has stopped any more re-growing.

There is no guarantee the root stock of your rose is wild rose type. One of my favourite old roses came from a rose that was in my garden when I moved here. I dug it up and later found the root stock growing on my compost heap and when it flowered it was 'de la Grifferaie' which I discovered is such a vigorous rose it used to be used as a root stock.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally got out to weed yesterday! I am so disappointed with my petunias, all the wet and windy weather just meant they were never at full bloom, as soon as they tried they were battered. The Homeric trees were beautiful when they flowered with their tiny white blooms but again were battered. The much maligned pelargoniums actually have been good. My white hydrangea did absolutely nothing at all after it changed colour. I also never got any begonias for the front, so I gave in and last week bought “coconut ice” (I.e. white!) violas, so the front pots look more tasteful than usual  On the plus side, the hibiscus tree is starting to flower - it’s earlier than usual and is pretty short lived but it’s pretty and the flowers are white. 

I hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My petunias too failed this year to get going and when they did they were stuck with a sticky substance and shrivelled. Violas and pansies make for a good reliable display, they flower for ages and come in such varied colours now, I haven't seen coconut ice, but I bet it's really pretty. I've found that when planted in autumn they give a good show in spring right through to summer.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> just to balance the gorgeous plants, here's the source of my skeleton rose ......... the poor thing is covered in them, I've relented and sprayed them after picking most of them off, I swear there were none yesterday!
> View attachment 474074
> r


We have these every year. Thankfully they don't harm the flowers, by the time you notice them though, you're right, they stripped the stems bare and make them look awful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I had to go back to the garden centre as I left my cardigan there after swimming on Tuesday 

The bargain rack was right by the entrance and could not be ignored …










2 half price trays of mixed colour Dhalias to fill a few gaps


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I had to go back to the garden centre as I left my cardigan there after swimming on Tuesday
> 
> The bargain rack was right by the entrance and could not be ignored …
> 
> ...


@Lurcherlad, I challenge you to go to the garden centre and come home with NOTHING. Bet you can't do it


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Charity said:


> We have these every year. Thankfully they don't harm the flowers, by the time you notice them though, you're right, they stripped the stems bare and make them look awful


You'e right, and to top it off my red brussel sprouts at the allotment are smothered in caterpillars and resemble skeletons too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Ridiculously excited about finally getting my new roof on the potting shed. My roofer is coming this week (fingers crossed) its a brick shed nothing special but has deep shelves and is good for storage. I put seedlings out there once they were up and my dahlias did well out there to start off.

Our plasterer is going to give it a new coat in September, some of the plaster has blown. He's going to be here doing other work so priced in tidying up my shed 



Charity said:


> @Lurcherlad, I challenge you to go to the garden centre and come home with NOTHING. Bet you can't do it


I went yesterday and came home with two outside mirrors, does that count? 

Did see some lovely fruit trees, thinking of getting dh a pear tree and they had some with two types of pear on it which could work for us.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Be mindful when putting up mirrors outside as they could be a hazard for birds flying into them thinking it’s a gap.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> @Lurcherlad, I challenge you to go to the garden centre and come home with NOTHING. Bet you can't do it


I did today!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I did today!
> 
> View attachment 474910


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hope you are feeling a little better today Isolette, the nasturtiums are very pretty, with the added bonus they are edible. Get well soon.


Oh I couldn't eat them any more than I could eat the cats.. .lol

I have M.E and every end of summer as soon as the daylight shortens I start going down and have to adapt. A form of SAD. 
Managed to tidy the big flower and veg bed though and even more glowing nasturtiums. I am sure if I went out after dark they would light the path. lol.. And the kale leaves are shooting up.

There is a rose hedge here and today I picked hips and spent the afternoon in a deck chair surrounded by ocean and sky, seeding them ready for jam. Then I crawled back to the house and slept for an hour...

Then I realised the blackberries are starting so early tomorrow I will be out there on the lanes..

And planning my Christmas indoor bulbs soon. 
How do folk survive without growing things? Really?

Many years ago I lived in a council flat in Sheffield and it had a balcony. So of course I grew sweet peas up it. And within a few weeks all kinds of plants appeared on other balconies.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> I did today!
> 
> View attachment 474910


Hmmm... Not been near a shop or a garden centre for years literally.. But I can do a considerable amount of damage online..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Started having a major cut back and tidy of a portion of the garden this afternoon.

Whilst cutting back some Deutzia stems that had dared to overhang my fence onto my neighbour’s side (she prefers bare, scruffy fence to pretty flowering plants ) she heard me and walked up the garden, feigning nonchalance and “spotted” me.

She said (in a passive aggressive way as usual) that next week she was getting her gardener to cut back the stems that were overhanging from my garden …. I said, I was having a tidy up and doing that now (it was obvious to a blind man tbh).

As she walked away, I asked if she’d ask her gardener to cut back behind her rhododendrons that were pushing my fences over, and also her giant brambles that were coming over the fence and through my plants 

She really pees me off … can you tell?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

my mother used to make blackberry jelly, ( a kind of jam) I remember a muslin cloth being involved. The blackberries around here are starting to ripen and it won't be long before my OH comes home from walking the dog with a bag full demanding crumble lol. It was plums last week!
p.s. I couldn't eat nasturtiums either


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> Started having a major cut back and tidy of a portion of the garden this afternoon.
> 
> Whilst cutting back some Deutzia stems that had dared to overhang my fence onto my neighbour's side (she prefers bare, scruffy fence to pretty flowering plants ) she heard me and walked up the garden, feigning nonchalance and "spotted" me.
> 
> ...


Wonderful... roflol... My nearest neighbours, several fields away. who deliver my groceries every two weeks, keep offering to cut the ...vegetation... on my drive... It is now a dedicated wild flower area but they are tidy minded...I am finding new wild flowers every week. some of them rare here. I am adding them to my weblog islandanchorhold.blogspot.com

It is a thing in Ireland to raze all vegetation on paths and drives. One offered to provide the dreadful weedkiller that turns it all black..


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> I've had 34 cucumbers so far off one plant!!
> 
> My friends record was last year and that stands at 54 from one plant.
> I think we may break that record...............:Shamefullyembarrased


53..................................


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

TY folks for the cheerful company. my sleeptime here now. Hopefully.. Old age as they say is not for cissies but when you have cats who adore you. flowers and blackberries .. first pickings today... and good kind folk here online...
Blessings and peace..


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I spoke to soon, OH came in from the allotment with a bag of freshly picked blackberries and some cooking apples he'd liberated from the communal orchard to go with them. I have been peeling apples and stewing them with the blackberries to go in the freezer, there were also plums for another crumble to stone and stew.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I spoke to soon, OH came in from the allotment with a bag of freshly picked blackberries and some cooking apples he'd liberated from the communal orchard to go with them. I have been peeling apples and stewing them with the blackberries to go in the freezer, there were also plums for another crumble to stone and stew.


lol.. I know my limits and it is either pick OR cook. So jammimg is for another day and when there are more blackberries ripe.

Your home must smell glorious...


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

resting on my laurels today. Thick cloud and mist and not a breath of a breeze so the hordes of Midian are out in force. ie the dreaded midge. Most of the island is bog turf. Now what can I knit? Available for work.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Isolette said:


> lol.. I know my limits and it is either pick OR cook. So jammimg is for another day and when there are more blackberries ripe.
> 
> Your home must smell glorious...


It does make a change from doggy smells yes lol


Isolette said:


> resting on my laurels today. Thick cloud and mist and not a breath of a breeze so the hordes of Midian are out in force. ie the dreaded midge. Most of the island is bog turf. Now what can I knit? Available for work.


Those little critters love me, after a trip to the allotment last week I was covered in large, red itchy bumps (some kind of invisible insect bites) Have invested in some jungle strength repellant (open windows and leave to air after spraying - cough cough) and some antihistamine cream.
What kind of knitting do you like to do?


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

DanWalkersmum said:


> It does make a change from doggy smells yes lol
> 
> What kind of knitting do you like to do?


Basically whatever will sell.. We support eg abandoned babies in India and always need money so until a few years ago I was trading at craft fairs and street markets. After quitting working for the Aran export markets as that really is slave labour.

So hats of all types... wide bands that folk could attack their masks to even. Now it all goes to my faith family in Canada to sell etc l wish I could still sell here but I got too old for twelve hour days... Just now rather lovely cabled fingerless gloves.. Will sell to anyone of course.

Totally addicted of course; I used to call it a well channelled nervous twitch...


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Isolette said:


> resting on my laurels today. Thick cloud and mist and not a breath of a breeze so the hordes of Midian are out in force. ie the dreaded midge. Most of the island is bog turf. Now what can I knit? Available for work.


Repeat... I am full of antihistamines after a blessedly brief excursion to feed and check. we need a breeze.. The garden is on self care.. stay safe and unbitten..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone who wanted some seeds of the white flowered, variegated leaf Honesty send me a pm with your address ….. they are ripe for picking now


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> Anyone who wanted some seeds of the white flowered, variegated leaf Honesty send me a pm with your address ….. they are ripe for picking now


YES PLEASE... Sweet childhood memories here of peeling the honesty and I have space galore.. I think you know where I am.... Anything I can send YOU?


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Anyone who wanted some seeds of the white flowered, variegated leaf Honesty send me a pm with your address ….. they are ripe for picking now


Thankyou will send you a pm


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Isolette said:


> YES PLEASE... Sweet childhood memories here of peeling the honesty and I have space galore.. I think you know where I am.... Anything I can send YOU?


No need - my garden is pretty stuffed full as it is 

Yes, I have your address still.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a question if I may. My echium is obviously done for now but I'm wondering how I can grown one from seed? Is there something special I need to do beside shake a seed out and pop it in some compost?

I thought you might like to see my hibiscus tree - it's very early this year (sorry for the view of the recycling bin!). I think it's very beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin I would just chuck some seeds in the ground and a few in a pot and put the pot somewhere sheltered.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh such a lovely TREE... . I miss trees. Real green leafy green trees. that hate ocean winds so do not grow on Atlantic islands.. It was the same in Orkney and when I came to Ireland I would drive around marvelling at the trees. 

Past my bedtime and am feeling proper poorly so may not be here for a few days.. Same old diseases. A Prayer Day or three will help.. Snug and at peace... 
Blessings and peace..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a question if I may. My echium is obviously done for now but I'm wondering how I can grown one from seed? Is there something special I need to do beside shake a seed out and pop it in some compost?
> 
> I thought you might like to see my hibiscus tree - it's very early this year (sorry for the view of the recycling bin!). I think it's very beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 475031


How beautiful is that? Stunner. 
Mine is starting to flower, seen bees rooting around the blooms


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @westie~ma - it is one of my favourite things in the garden. I often forget it's there...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

In the words of Jeremy Clarkson, "I made a thing!"

At least I didn't cut it back thinking it was a weed this year and this has appeared. It's as tall as me


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MilleD said:


> In the words of Jeremy Clarkson, "I made a thing!"
> At least I didn't cut it back thinking it was a weed this year and this has appeared. It's as tall as me
> View attachment 475287


That is Acanthus Spinosus. Impressive plants but if they are anything like their relative Acanthus Mollis, please do not let it seed unless you want your whole garden covered in those plants. Literally!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Isolette I hope you're feeling a little brighter now. I send you good thoughts on a gentle sea breeze from the English south coast.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> That is Acanthus Spinosus. Impressive plants but if they are anything like their relative Acanthus Mollis, please do not let it seed unless you want your whole garden covered in those plants. Literally!


Eek!!

How do I stop it from doing that? It's been flowering for what feels like weeks, getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Eek!!
> 
> How do I stop it from doing that? It's been flowering for what feels like weeks, getting bigger and bigger


Just cut it off


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Isolette I hope you're feeling a little brighter now. I send you good thoughts on a gentle sea breeze from the English south coast.


For these thoughts blessings and thanks. Very very tired and unwell but doing what absolutely needs doing.. It is as it is. We live in reality... CFS/ME is a plague


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Eek!!
> How do I stop it from doing that? It's been flowering for what feels like weeks, getting bigger and bigger


You will see when it forms seeds. They resemble broad beans in size and shape.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just cut it off


But it's just about my only flower apart from weeds :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> You will see when it forms seeds. They resemble broad beans in size and shape.


Brilliant thanks. I assume they will start from the bottom as that's how the flowers have grown?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> You will see when it forms seeds. They resemble broad beans in size and shape.


Aha!! Just been out to look and it has started producing.

There are caterpillars on some of them so I've left them to be chomped.

But these are the ones that have grown so far.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh I keep omitting the wild fuchsias here... Mea culpa. They are unphased by gales and a bright loveliness...

This one is on the north facing coast of my place. And we get massive gales. But it flowers on. 
The Irish name is Deora De. Tears of God


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

NB that view never fails to take my breath away. Sometimes literally too lol..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> But it's just about my only flower apart from weeds :Hilarious


Then I'd be quite happy if it spreads


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We went to the little market at a nearby village this morning mainly to scope out the new fish van that is now there, bought a pack of hot smoked salmon from him and asked about the pots of white crab meat they do.
What I also bought, apart from huge peaches and the last of the English cherries, also huge, was an Echinacea, been wanted one for a while and finally have a proper space to put one in. It’s got a couple of buds so will get a little something before the winter comes, cost £2.50


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

The stone wall on the photo ? Hand built around a hundred and fifty years ago with rocks from the shore

As it this old stable. Can you imagine them hefting those great boulders up there..


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Aha!! Just been out to look and it has started producing.
> There are caterpillars on some of them so I've left them to be chomped.
> But these are the ones that have grown so far.
> View attachment 475319


They are a slightly different shape compared to the Mollis but those are the seeds. The problem with this plant is that it is impossible to dig out completely once the leaves emerge. You can check its growth but it just comes back.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> They are a slightly different shape compared to the Mollis but those are the seeds. The problem with this plant is that it is impossible to dig out completely once the leaves emerge. You can check its growth but it just comes back.


I've literally cut it down to ground about 4 times!

Thanks for your help :Happy


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

MilleD said:


> I've literally cut it down to ground about 4 times!
> 
> Thanks for your help :Happy


Sounds great; any spare seeds please? NB are the seeds edible? mmmm


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Isolette said:


> Sounds great; any spare seeds please? NB are the seeds edible? mmmm


I have no idea!! I wouldn't like to try them. Although the plant is very spiky which might indicate that they are edible as it needs defences?

Do plants work like that?


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

MilleD said:


> I have no idea!! I wouldn't like to try them. Although the plant is very spiky which might indicate that they are edible as it needs defences?
> 
> Do plants work like that?


Some do work like that. Other prefer to be eaten and spread that way.. All about survival and propagation


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Well, my small garden patch is still attractive. The marguerites are past. The gladioli never appeared but the leaves look grand… and the front centre part is lovely. Marigolds and nasturtiums in their glowing oranges and golds. set off by the every growing Russian kale plants. Yes, it'll do nicely... I did not plan it this way but could not have done better.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> We went to the little market at a nearby village this morning mainly to scope out the new fish van that is now there, bought a pack of hot smoked salmon from him and asked about the pots of white crab meat they do.
> What I also bought, apart from huge peaches and the last of the English cherries, also huge, was an Echinacea, been wanted one for a while and finally have a proper space to put one in. It's got a couple of buds so will get a little something before the winter comes, cost £2.50


I love Echinacea but they don't seem to survive over winter in my garden


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I love Echinacea but they don't seem to survive over winter in my garden


That will be a worry here too as I have a frost pocket of a garden. However where I'm putting it is a very sheltered spot so may get away with it. Big worry will be slugs in the early spring when it starts to grow again


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don’t think they like being crowded either …. My garden is a bit “stuffed”!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Don't think they like being crowded either …. My garden is a bit "stuffed"!


That's interesting. Where it will be going is not a large space, but I think large enough and not too close to other plants. The soil is very poor here, Cotswold brash, and currently very dry. I haven't planted it, just drenched the planting area and allowed it to soak through, will plant it with some compost mixed in to try and give it a chance to get going. Plants take about three years to settle in, during that time they will either give up or begin to get going. Once settled then they grow well. It's just been a matter of finding things that can tolerate poor soil, cold often wet winters and until recently, extreme shade from the for trees close to the boundary. Thankfully the trees have gone now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Don't think they like being crowded either …. My garden is a bit "stuffed"!


Yes, mine struggled & then expired, but it got crowded in with hollyhocks, foxgloves & a very vigorous grass.

I haven't taken any garden photos lately as been either too busy or too unwell to do much, plus the weather's been rubbish here. I actually got some stuff done today, cut back some finished plants, dead headed, collected some seeds & tidied up, I'll try & get some photos of the agastache before it goes over as it looks lovely, along with the dahlias, rudbeckia, nicotiana, zinnias & an even bigger & better 2nd flowering of linaria there's still lots going on.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Work starts today on our front driveway. 

We don't use the front lawn, just mow it  we've decided to create more parking using part of the lawn. It will also mean that I can drive in and turn my car around on the driveway even if there are other cars here, I currently reverse in which is difficult sometimes due to traffic. 

The rest of driveway will be pulled up and relaid as well, old tree roots, missing and slipping pavers are causing problems so while they are doing the new section they will correct the existing drive.

My plan for the front is to see how much space I have and to create a rose garden, I've got my DA catalogue at the ready.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh black petunias? They look stunning. I'm going to try for better petunias next year...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh black petunias? They look stunning. I'm going to try for better petunias next year...


They are still going strong and the inkiest black …. like velvet


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Some pics of what's been busy in the last couple of weeks.
Rudbeckia









Zinnia









Dahlia 









Nicotiana









Agastache









Dahlia









Linaria









Buddleia, at this point it had dozens of butterflies visiting- small torts, red admirals, peacocks & painted ladies like this one 









Aeonium 









Aeonium









Tradescantia









Cobaea









Begonia with the papyrus I grew from seed, ver pleased with how they've done


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lots of beautiful colour @simplysardonic


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the seed heads of the clematis









The self sown clematis is indestructible, and growing up again after being cut back to have the conservatory windows replaced.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures @Lurcherlad. My sedum is covered in great big bumblebees


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lovely to see some colour in people’s gardens. I’ve got very little colour now  I’m not sure what to do with my pots. I’ve still got some calibroacha that are okay but the petunias have to go this next few days. Not sure what to do instead though and I think I need new wallflowers too, as they’ve done several seasons now. I’m contemplating some chrysanthemum in the two big pots - I’ve tried them before and they’ve not been a success though. Maybe they don’t like the salty air. 

Sad to report my three big lavenders in the bed are probably going to need replacing too, as they are so woody now - and they’ve been in for six years, which is about their life I think. The bees and us have certainly had a lot of joy from the £30 I spent six years ago though. Do I just leave them in over the winter and then replant new lavender in spring next year or is it better to do it now? 

I think there’s a lot of work to be done…it might distract me from wanting to snack all the time though!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lovely to see some colour in people's gardens. I've got very little colour now  I'm not sure what to do with my pots. I've still got some calibroacha that are okay but the petunias have to go this next few days. Not sure what to do instead though and I think I need new wallflowers too, as they've done several seasons now. I'm contemplating some chrysanthemum in the two big pots - I've tried them before and they've not been a success though. Maybe they don't like the salty air.
> 
> Sad to report my three big lavenders in the bed are probably going to need replacing too, as they are so woody now - and they've been in for six years, which is about their life I think. The bees and us have certainly had a lot of joy from the £30 I spent six years ago though. Do I just leave them in over the winter and then replant new lavender in spring next year or is it better to do it now?
> 
> I think there's a lot of work to be done…it might distract me from wanting to snack all the time though!


If you want winter pots @Mrs Funkin, how about potting up some pansies, cyclamen and a small conifer, that always looks good. I love cyclamen. Also, if you took your lavenders out now you could fill in with some other temporary plants until next Spring when you plant more lavender. I think if you're putting in young plants, I'd be more inclined to wait until Spring when the weather is warmer as a cold, frosty winter could kill them off.

I like catmint more than lavender nowadays as that doesn't get woody so have to be removed and it grows quickly You can get Six Hills Giant catmint which grows to about 45 cms and looks great along a sunny border and just needs a haircut after flowering. In fact, if you chop it back after the first flowering, you'll get more in one season.

I've already thrown one of my hanging baskets away but the other has still lots of petunias even though the rest has died off so I'm carrying on with it but I'll be off to the garden centre next week looking for some winter plants.

My gardening has been curtailed due to the influx of big spiders sadly. You'd think I was breeding them in my cat pen, there are loads.

My rambling rose looked very poorly during the flowering season, it didn't flower very much this year, so I cut it right back to ground level thinking I might take it out and replace it later but it's trying to tell me that's not a good idea. It has sprung up about three feet this last month and produced a few flowers so I think it deserves a second chance.










The roses are still coming out, the sedum and the erigeron which I feared for last winter and the asters have popped up.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I too would wait for Spring to plant new Lavender… a cold, wet winter could see off young plants.

Try taking cuttings from the wallflowers … I’ve had some success with getting a few free new plants that way.

When I get back from my hols I will look at some Autumn/Winter colour options for the pots close to the house and window boxes.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Thought you might like to see how the Paniculta 'Wimm's Red' is changing as autumn starts to knock on the door. My crocosmia is brightening up the garden.






















and a photo of old man Bun enjoying the late summer sun.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Your second pic is a lovely display. Mine aren't flowering yet but aren't they Hesperantha (formerly Shizostylis) not Crocosmia?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Went off this morning for a few days away, but whilst stocking the bird feeders noticed a couple of Asters that should be in full bloom by the time I get home Friday


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Went off this morning for a few days away, but whilst stocking the bird feeders noticed a couple of Asters that should be in full bloom by the time I get home Friday


I have an aster that came out over the last few days, I hadn't noticed it so a nice surprise


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Your second pic is a lovely display. Mine aren't flowering yet but aren't they Hesperantha (formerly Shizostylis) not Crocosmia?


So that's why they are so late compared to my friends crocosmia lucifer  they are actually Hesperantha! Thank you @QOTN 
You know the ridiculous thing, my dad clearly looks at the photos I send him or read the description as I have been calling them crocosmia for 2 years and he was a nurseryman growing plants and selling bulbs.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> So that's why they are so late compared to my friends crocosmia lucifer  they are actually Hesperantha! Thank you @QOTN
> You know the ridiculous thing, my dad clearly looks at the photos I send him or read the description as I have been calling them crocosmia for 2 years and he was a nurseryman growing plants and selling bulbs.


Yes. Hesperantha, common name ****** Lily. (Formerly Schizostylis. I was half asleep yesterday!)

Crocosmia have more of a wand like stem, not so upright, and the 'Lucifer' cultivar has red flowers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Somehow my pink £1 dahlias are still flowering...which is amazing really as they are in the round walled bit with the cherry tree in - which Oscar has suddenly decided is his new pooping place. Ahem. 

Husband scarified the front and back lawns today...SO much came out, so hopefully the lawn will feel the benefit. 

Comments re: plants taken on board, thank you. I will just cut the lavender back (ie the flowers and stems) and see what happens. Going to really trim back the wallflowers too. Of it doesn't help, then so be it, I was going to get rid anyway, so I shall try. Still don't know about the other pots as cyclamen never do very well for me. Don't know why. Maybe they don't like the sea air either. I've got little conifers in the front pots, with the (sadly eaten!) white violas. Got to sort them out too. The coleus out the front have been brilliant, I will do them again I think. I've really liked them. 

It was really rather dusky when I got home at 7pm, such a shame winter is on it's way...I feel like I didn't get to enjoy my plants enough thanks to all the storms this year.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures everyone, thank you for putting them up. Really love seeing everyone's gardens.

I'm STILL  having work on the driveway. The guy doing it is very good (thorough) and he works well. BUT... he also does drains, if he gets a call he goes. Incredibly frustrating because if he hit it here properly he'd be done in no time. On the final bit of the relay of the drive then onto the walls. 

The back garden is looking ok, the front is shocking. Need to start cutting back soon. I've cleaned out my summer pots ready for autumn. Not sure what I want to put in yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right. I've been to B&Q (my only option without driving further and running the gauntlet with even more petrol traffic!) and got some violas. I actually got a couple of "hanging basket" selections, as I preferred the colours in the violas, also got a hedera in each selection, which I though might be nice to trail at the front of my big pots. The conifers weren't the mini ones I've had before, sadly. I spent a fair bit of time jiggling them around from the selection, so as to get the ones that didn't look too sad. It looked like lots of people had jigged a lot around already though! I may have jigged an extra white one into each selection, I've definitely got more into white flowers recently. At this rate, I"ll be back to no theme and just buying what I can get hold of! I looked at the chrysanthemums but they were a little sad - the only ones that weren't were yellow or a sort of washed out pink, which I didn't want. 

I look forward to going further afield once the petrol madness has calmed down. Luckily the two supermarkets very close to B&Q had both sold out, so I could actually get to the shops. I know plants aren't a necessity - but I think the fact that supermarkets did so well in lockdown shows they are more necessary than those in government realise. Our gardens have provided much needed focus and distraction and of course a place to enjoy when there was little else to enjoy! 

On the downside, I didn't buy compost and I've suddenly realised that I'm not sure I have enough to top up the pots if I plants them later. Ggrrrr.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> I've had 34 cucumbers so far off one plant!!
> 
> My friends record was last year and that stands at 54 from one plant.
> I think we may break that record...............:Shamefullyembarrased





rona said:


> 53..................................


Final count was 63 

This is my Butternut harvest........minus 5 that I've already eaten 
IMG_1737 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Not bad for a part time gardener eh?

My friend would have been proud


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Where I live (a 1930s “garden estate” by the sea) we have allotments. As part of our estate fees we get to use the little green waste tip there, which is brilliant. Anyway, so I went up there with a wheelbarrow full of green waste and was so sad to see so many beautiful dahlias all just there, also (as usual) lots of unharvested produce. When I retire I might think about an allotment but I know they are an awful lot of work. 

Well done on your harvest, Rona!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pffft. I've been out to visit my newly planted pots and I'm not happy with them. I feel very "meh" about them - but there was so little choice of anything so it was the best of a bad bunch. Hopefully when they settle in they'll flourish and I'll be happier. I generally stuff them really full but I've decided to give them a bit more space this time, as sometimes the over-stuffing makes them unmanageable. 

Randomly my much maligned pelargoniums are STILL producing new flowers. Considering how much I didn't want them, I'm so pleased they are still blooming. 

Of course, there are storms and gale force winds predicted for the coming week. Of course there are. Why would there not be? :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Managed an hour in the garden before the rain came.

Lots of deadheading needed from our week away and some tying up of the taller shrubs battered by rain and wind.

















Couple of Asters covered in blooms


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Abutilon is flowering properly now …


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Managed to get my grass cut yesterday before I go away … another week of perfect grass growing weather would have made it hard work when I get back and it would have stayed wet too.

I really want to get out there again today and do some planting and tidying but we’re off to London this afternoon to watch the new Bond film and I know my back would be screaming if I do 

I’ll postpone until tomorrow afternoon and get everything done, clean all the bird feeders and baths and refill (plus extras) before heading off Tuesday.

Hopefully, weather won’t flatten the garden while I’m away this time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We've been preparing for Winter this weekend. So the garden furniture is away, the BBQ is cleaned and away, the decking has been cleaned, the lawn has been mowed, the last of the self-hardening filler grout stuff has been used up on the gaps in the patio grout. Bird baths all cleaned too, feeders filled. I've not been able to be very useful as my back has been playing up all week but I've really trimmed back the wallflowers, did some weeding as I was doing more in the house chores as it was less stress on my back. My violas out in the back are doing okay but the front ones are not, somehow the pelargoniums are still going! I am definitely including them in my Jubilee theme for next year - red and white pelargoniums and then something blue (probably will be that dark bluey/purple petunia, unless I can find something else). 

I'm so sad it's Winter! No more sitting out in the garden in the tummy evenings....boooo


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've been preparing for Winter this weekend. So the garden furniture is away, the BBQ is cleaned and away, the decking has been cleaned, the lawn has been mowed, the last of the self-hardening filler grout stuff has been used up on the gaps in the patio grout. Bird baths all cleaned too, feeders filled. I've not been able to be very useful as my back has been playing up all week but I've really trimmed back the wallflowers, did some weeding as I was doing more in the house chores as it was less stress on my back. My violas out in the back are doing okay but the front ones are not, somehow the pelargoniums are still going! I am definitely including them in my Jubilee theme for next year - red and white pelargoniums and then something blue (probably will be that dark bluey/purple petunia, unless I can find something else).
> 
> I'm so sad it's Winter! No more sitting out in the garden in the tummy evenings....boooo


Know the feeling  been the same here.

Our driveway is STILL being worked on, will this ever end?? Yes, its a big driveway but for heavens sake get a move on mun!!

He's on the last bit of wall  then clean off everything, then resand when its dry ..... dry? We live in Wales its never THAT dry, but on we go in the hope that we get a few days dry :Facepalm

Today I cut the back lawns, my mower is not up to going through thick. damp grass. On the last section it just stopped, was very nice to it and cajoled it into doing the last bit before a well earned rest in the shed, I collapsed on a chair. Hardest cut of all the ones I've done since moving in 2 years ago.

On the positive side, my two darlek compost bins are ready. As a compost newbie I'm thrilled , one bin is already in a border and the other one I will put out tomorrow.

The grass I cut today along with leaves from the cottage have been loaded. No water needed grass was very damp.

We've removed plants from the front garden and replanted two in the back garden where my bramble patch was. Not sure if they will make it but have given them a chance. One boxwood has been put back in the front lawn. Plan is to create a rose garden, will do a no dig bed. have a shedload of cardboard on standby and I'm deciding how many roses I'm going to need and which ones, medium height I think. Going to need more compost


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You've been very productive @westie~ma 

I'm up to 3 of the dalek compost bins now … it's a bit addictive! 

Someone round them corner has put one outside their front door to get rid of I think … I might knock and see if I can take it off their hands 

It's surprising how much kitchen veg scraps we produce as a family (on top of all the garden waste). I also tear up egg boxes and old cards, letters, envelopes to add too to supplement dry ingredients … helps mixed with grass cuttings which can go a bit sludgy I find .. yuk. Saves room in the recycling bin too


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> You've been very productive @westie~ma
> 
> I'm up to 3 of the dalek compost bins now … it's a bit addictive!
> 
> ...


You are right about it being addictive. I actually care about what goes in it  Things I've learned ... the council give us compostable bags for peelings, mine take too long to compost so now I put peelings in loose. Eggshells need to be crushed, now that is satisfying 

If you do get the free one they can be stored stacked over the existing one until you need it. The previous house owner left ours like this, I had no idea I had two as I only had one lid :Eggonface

My mother has one in her garden not being used. I'm going to relocate it 

Eta, forgot to say that I stir mine rather than turning it. I do it before I mow and it sinks down to make room.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Crushing the eggshells makes my teeth go on edge! :Nailbiting


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some new colour in the garden …









Last year's pot chrysanthemum survived to bloom again









The sedums have turned a rich claret now









Nerines ready for planting

(Along with a few other plants in pots I've accumulated recently )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe @Lurcherlad however did *that* happen 

Lovely to have some colour.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Some new colour in the garden …
> 
> View attachment 478119
> 
> ...


Aren't those chrysanths lovely


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I did not plant these, we have loads growing near the shed on the steps and in the near border.










This rose keeps flowering well and others have new buds










We always get just one pine cone each year










and the Nandina has one flower as well, love the colours this time of year


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> . (Formerly Schizostylis.
> 
> Sounds more like a rubbish hairdresser :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone watching Pru Leith's Great Garden Plot?

She moved house and is building a huge new garden from scratch.

Obviously, her budget probably exceeds any of ours, but I'm enjoying watching the progress (and seeing the other gardens she visits for inspiration).

This week she visited Waterperry Gardens which have gorgeous borders. We visited before at this time of year and the Asters were stunning.

Just took this photo from the tv of one of her new borders in full bloom … spectacular!

She loves colour


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, so my favourite garden centre but not for garden things, just nice "things" (we've bought a vase, a sideboard, lots of decorative things), has posted on FB about planting allium bulbs...which reminded me of our allium discussion last year. 

I might have to get some...which of course might mean another visit to their Christmas rooms


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Our village gardening group organised some bags of spent mushroom compost which came yesterday. I’m plonking it on borders (out of Isla’s reach)and letting the worms take it into the soil during the winter


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My driveway work has FINALLY finished 
The new walls for the driveway entrance have been finished as well. Very pleased with how its turned out, although I have more sand than Aberavon beach here 

We've agreed to wait on doing the front garden, I think we are both tired of disruption and weekend slogging, we will be doing the renovation work on the house next year, we'd like a rest for now. 

There is less lawn to mow at least 

I've hauled some topsoil to the back garden to make a start on tidying up the righthand side of the back border. Did the no dig method. 

Still need to empty my 2nd compost bin and put the strulch around all my box balls. 

Our garden guy is coming this month to tidy up my bay trees and hedges. 

I've emptied out my dahlias, drying them off ready to store for next year. 

Planted up the first of my pots, it looks nice but a bit lost so need to get bigger ones


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m itching to get out in the garden and finish tidying and planting but have been ill all weekend and also hurt my back ….frustrating 

Hoping to be fit for a visit to Beth Chatto’s garden with a friend on Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh booo to having a poorly back @Lurcherlad  Fingers crossed it will let you go out on Thursday.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm itching to get out in the garden and finish tidying and planting but have been ill all weekend and also hurt my back ….frustrating
> 
> Hoping to be fit for a visit to Beth Chatto's garden with a friend on Wednesday.


Hope you feel better soon. I'm on the look out for a back brace for when I'm gardening :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I'm on the look out for a back brace for when I'm gardening :Bag


I have a neoprene belt that helps when gardening to give support and prevent straining it, but I tried it now my back is already sore and it felt worse


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgot to post the pic I took of a visitor to my fishpond that I spotted from the bathroom window the morning I was going away the other week.










I think he was a youngster, and while I am a bit "live and let live", had I not shoo'd him off and covered the pond before going away, I doubt any of my fish would have survived the week!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Forgot to post the pic I took of a visitor to my fishpond that I spotted from the bathroom window the morning I was going away the other week.
> 
> View attachment 478817
> 
> ...


We used to have a pond only about six feet away from the house and had visiting herons. Did the same as you and shoo'ed them away.
We also used to get baby grass snakes after the tadpoles which were fun to see. Once had an adult grass snake


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Not exactly gardening , but our apple tree had a bumper crop this year,. We have been eating, and sharing them since September now they are falling fast,. More the we can eat in a day.
Anyone know the best way to keep them please as we have never succeeded in keeping them for long before, We currently have them each wrapped in newspaper and stacked in a box,
Seem to remember my grandad just used to have his all placed on the parlour floor, which was stone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds good @Dick Tracy - all I know about apple storage was from The Good Life tv show when they stored them in a chest of drawers in the spare room, so that's probably not very helpful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Monty Don stores his unwrapped and laid out on wooden shelves in a frost free shed without them touching each other.

Presumably this allows air circulation and stops any bad ones affecting their neighbours.

Ensure only perfect apples are stored.

You could prepare and cook the apples and freeze in bags if you have room … for pies and crumbles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well my Mahonia is getting very excited! Never seen it flower so much 

















Skimmia is much happier too since it's tomato food. Leaves are mostly green and shiny again.










Somehow the much maligned pelargoniums are still going. I'll give them a trim in a bit. They have gone up in my estimations I must confess. I shall be using them in my Jubilee planting next year, that's for sure.










At least there's some colour still, even if some of it is yellow @Lurcherlad


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin the Mahonia looks spectacular… I bet the scent is gorgeous!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still some pops of colour in my garden 

Back allowing, I shall get out there this week for some more planting and tidying, especially the fishpond.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really do love the Mahonia and yes @Lurcherlad it does smell wonderful. It's the third location it's been in - we just shoved it there as a last resort as it was unhappy and it clearly is less unhappy now


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 479478
> View attachment 479479
> View attachment 479480
> View attachment 479481
> ...


Nice to see colour. I have various shades of green and lots of brown (leaves everywhere)

I mowed yesterday, first time in yonks. It was damp but mower just about got through it with a bit of moaning and unexpected stopping. Compost bins now full 

On the lookout for a bigger mower, electric and with wheels.


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Well time I tried to put a picture on.
My front from my bedroom window,. One night this week was trying to capture the sunset,. But as you can see I am no David bailey.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Dick Tracy said:


> Well time I tried to put a picture on.
> My front from my bedroom window,. One night this week was trying to capture the sunset,. But as you can see I am no David bailey.


There's no picture


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, a dry sunny day (and not bitterly cold), ideal for getting out in my garden.

Spent 2-3 hours clearing the mess I'd made last time (before running out of steam … I hate getting old ) and planted a new Crab Apple (for the birds ).

Planted up lots of Penstemon cuttings from the trimmings.

Sat in the conservatory watching the birds now while I break for lunch.

Think they were all waiting in the shadows for me to clear off!

The Nuthatch graced me with their presence

Actually finished the job!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Couldn't get on with the garden, as the skin on my finger tips were splitting and very painful. Invested in some waterproof thermal gardening gloves.............OMG they are brilliant. Toasty warm hands and I can even wash them off in bucket of freezing cold water from the tank........while wearing them


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

rona said:


> Couldn't get on with the garden, as the skin on my finger tips were splitting and very painful. Invested in some waterproof thermal gardening gloves.............OMG they are brilliant. Toasty warm hands and I can even wash them off in bucket of freezing cold water from the tank........while wearing them


I like the sound of them,where did you find them and, what brand were they please?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I like the sound of them,where did you find them and, what brand were they please?


Got them from Amazon unfortunately and they come from China,made by Qear. I'm sure there must be some British made ones somewhere

These do similar
https://www.workgloves.co.uk/all-th...d8Mn4WRSP41ab_tXDBqsaAtCZEALw_wcB&scroll=1900

https://www.safetygloves.co.uk/ther...-9OzqWA_C6A5ZF0mvvZN7Y0W3dpj4aYYaAjMUEALw_wcB


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

rona said:


> Got them from Amazon unfortunately and they come from China,made by Qear. I'm sure there must be some British made ones somewhere
> 
> These do similar
> https://www.workgloves.co.uk/all-th...d8Mn4WRSP41ab_tXDBqsaAtCZEALw_wcB&scroll=1900
> ...


thank you


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> There's no picture


I shall try again


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Lurcher Lad??


----------



## Dick Tracy (Nov 9, 2021)

Apples did well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The garden is off limits at the moment… ground is sodden.

Treated myself to an indoor amaryllis though, which has grown literally inches per day and is absolutely beautiful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I know it's 2022, but I'm not starting the new thread 

Anyway............I've been slipping and sliding on a newish section of my very long path for most of 2021!
Just bought one of these
https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-garden/pressure-washers/k-2-compact-16735010.html

Bloomin brilliant once you've managed to put it together and get a hose and extension lead long enough:Wideyed Took me about an hour to sort everything and just 20mins to use 

Goodness knows what the more powerful ones are like!
Anyway, I now have a 30ft section of path that's clean and more importantly, not slippery 

Just got the other 120ft or so to go 

Oh.............and I saw a butterfly today


----------

